# l___l.::/The Bell Tree RPG\::.l___l



## Josh

Join The Bell Tree RPG!

Support Us:
Userbar/Signature - Made by Rogar
Signatures - Made by Rorato
Signature - Made by Niko

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Userbar</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	




		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/10429vq.png[/IMG][/URL]






		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/ulajd.png[/IMG][/URL]






		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/xbxzpy.png[/IMG][/URL]






		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/2lasrrs.png[/IMG][/URL]






		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/mhbuae.jpg[/IMG]

[/URL]






		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/qx59ft.jpg[/IMG]

[/URL]






		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG.png[/img][/url]






		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG2.png[/img][/url]






		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG3.png[/img][/url]






		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/tbtsig.png[/img][/url]






		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i49.tinypic.com/1zlbz41.jpg[/img][/url]




Join The Bell Tree RPG!
[/center]
	
	




		Code:
	

[img]http://gaiatools.com/randosig/img.php?usr=The+JJ[/img][/center][center][url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/]Join The Bell Tree RPG![/url]

Made by me
</div>

Niko's approvement quote:




			
				Niko's Quote said:
			
		

> By the way, if anyone says this is a Pokemon: TBT Version rip-off then please don't. I approved it to not be a rip-off, so yeah.



The Story will be chosen after all the sign ups are done, Sign ups will last for 1 months.

Now here are some FAQ's:

1. Hey, You copied -Niko!

Pokemon may be an RPG, But this is going to be far different than -Niko's. Besides, I've PMed him to make sure that he is fine with it so everything is sorted.

2. What about "When Two World's Collide", Your other RPG?

It'll still be there, I can do 2 games at once.

3. This is going to fail.

I don't care if It does, I just want to have fun using TBT members for my other RPG and I want to make TBT more fun.

4. Why are you doing this?
I think this will be a little fun project to do and it'll add more fun to TBT ^_^
I'll add more FAQ's when people ask.

5. Is this illegal? (K.K Slider)

This game isn't illegal. I'm using a program which I bought with my own money, If you want to have more proof, feel free to PM me.

6. Can I make my own sprites?
Sure you can, Either use Photoshop/Paint of use this generator.
]

7. There's an error, It says RGSS202E.dll not found or RPGVX RPT not found.
Download this: [url=http://www.mediafire.com/?zwujytqnqhz]http://www.mediafire.com/?zwujytqnqhz or http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip

_________________________________________________
<big><big><big><big><big>*Screenshots*</big></big></big></big></big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
















































</div>
_________________________________________________
<big><big><big><big><big>*Character Bio*</big></big></big></big></big>
[/center]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Picture coming soon
_______:
The main character of this game, There is not much to say about him.

_____ has been living his life protecting a desert, Just recently he has been fired for getting drunk and almost killing the Queen. He is a very lost character and has can be seduced to anyone and anything. He is a dark guard and uses his might weapon the 'Heldo Sword'.





Andy:
Left alone at a young age, Mother died in child-birth and his Father left on his 5th birthday, Andy has always known how to defend himself. Very street wise, could always sniff out a bad situation before it comes.
Andy was once a sergeant for the police force, decided to move to the private sector. Felt he could do more there, be 1on1 with his clients. Since working as a Private Investigator he had taken down the biggest gang of the city... alas, there were many more to take over. But Andy had discovered clues to the kingdom changing. Something wasn't right with these, Andy wants answers. Keeps a small voice recorder handy, just in case he needs to say something.
Moving out of the Big City wasn't something Andy wanted to do, but with all the gangs wanting you dead... you'd want to move. Now in the new quiet town, still keeping to himself, not as an investigator but just a normal townsfolk. The other people would see him walking about town and whisper amongst themselves. Andy knew there were rumors about him, but he didn't engage in their silly stories.
One day, at the local pub. Some of the men of the town had had a few too many, starting up a fight over something stupid. In this heated fight, one knocks over a light lantern. Flames soon engulf the pub, all that were downstairs leave the building. THe landlord cries out that his wife and child were upstairs, being held back by the locals from running in. Andy charges past them all smashing through the window. Flames build up and smoke pours out the window now. The people are left standing and staring. Several minutes pass, still no sign...
Then suddenly, the door is kicked open, Andy with the child in arms and the wife holding onto his arm. The family hold each other, and thank Andy over and over.
The people of the town didn't see him as some mysterious stranger anymore, just that mysterious hero.
Andy loves women and will do anything to get close to one. 





Alfred Prime:
Alfred Prime was a warrior and started training at a young age. His parents gave him to an orphanage, which he escaped from. On the streets, he taught himself the rough way. At age 15, he heard of an ancient sword called "Moonstone", he went in search for it (mini story playthrough), gaining clues from everyone until he found it. The light-shrouded sword because his only weapon to this day. And he never can lose it. It appears and disappears at his will.

When he was 18, he was caught stealing from a man called Blackfist. His threatened to kill Alfred, unless he began to work for him. Blackfist came and went at his own will, with a dark power unknown to everyone. Even Alfred did not know the full extent of his power.






Rorato:
Grew up as a small shy child with a very big dream...to be a great warrior like his father. He knew that one day he would accomplish the feat, and to do so, he trains everyday with the pole arm that his father gave him, a week before he died in the war. He now trains to get his revenge against the (insert Opposing Kingdom name here).
He has had a childhood rival with Marcus but then started to team up with him to travel the world and searching for evil.






Rogar:
As a angel, Rogar has a halo. And if you did not know, angels get hard diarrhea when someone removes his halo. This incident has happened one time before, and he would rather not talk about it. (What? Am i crazy?)

Now for the real continuation:

Few years before the time in the RPG, Rogar had worked with four other angels. They slayed monsters and ate frozen youghurt on their free time. One of those angels were a girl that Rogar fell in love with. Though he didn't dare to show her his love, he would often protect her like a brother. One night (A boss in-game) killed all of his friends. Rogar managed to escape with the help of "Starling Inferno", but it was too late to save his friends. Rogar became depressed and slayed monsters by himself. He would get his revenge some day. And then he met the characters in the game.
He must cover his real identity so he can keep the world safe, so he does not fly or have wings or a halo. He can still use his magic though which includes summoning different types of monsters.





<small>
Marcus was born in the slums in Brazil. He was the son of his mother Jane, and father Andr


----------



## Phil

sign me up

Name: Phil
Age: 19
Role: Pirate
Picture/Description: hm..
Items/Equipment: sword, 
Will you voice act?: no

i will edit some stuff later


----------



## ashwee

ill pm you the application


----------



## Sapphireflames

Sure, I want to be in it!  I'll PM you the application.


----------



## Gnome

Name: Sean
Age: 12
Role: Villain
Picture/Description: Dressed in a coat, pilot goggles, black scruffy hair
Will you voice act? No


----------



## «Jack»

I don't quite get what the numbers signify.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Name: Tom
Age: 15
Role: Sales Man
Picture/Description: Tall Asian Man, Lot of Hair on His Head
Items/Equipment: BOMBS, SWORDS, SHIELDS, STOCK
Will you voice act?: Depends


----------



## Mr. L

Name:Mr.L
Age:14
Role:Boss
Picture/Description:Black version of luigi's suit with an eye mask thingy : P
Items/Equipment:Mecha bot,with like laser cannons  and rockets.
Will you voice act?:No,sorry.


----------



## Josh

Thanks for applying guys.
Also Jak the numbers mean how many people my sign up to that part.


----------



## AndyB

I'll give it a go. 




			
				Application said:
			
		

> Name: Andy Lanier
> Age: 24
> Role: Hero
> Picture/Description: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left alone at a young age, Andy has always known how to defend himself. Very street wise, could always sniff out a bad situation before it comes.
> Previously working as a Private Investigator... that's all you're getting.</div>
> Items/Equipment: A 25 caliber revolver to start. Later upgrades to a .44 Magnum
> Will you voice act?: Yeah.


----------



## «Jack»

Name: Usrname? Jak. RL name? Jack
Age: 13 (Gawdawm I wanna put 14, but I have to wait a month,)
Role: Villain
Picture/Description: I'll PM you a piccy later.
Items/Equipment: A staff imbued with dark energy. There's a hidden sword in one end. Two daggers, one strapped to each shoulder, hidden beneath a robe.
Will you voice act?: Possibly, most likely not, since my mic is screwed up.


----------



## easpa

I PM'd you my application form.


----------



## AndyB

When you ask for a picture, do you want one of us.. or one that you'd want to use/take reference in game?


----------



## Miranda

I'm in.
Name: Miranda
Age: 22
Role: Villain 
Picture/Description: http://tinyurl.com/ycwnwzj
Items/Equipment: shown in picture, and the dog's name is Thor.
Will you voice act?: sure, i can try


----------



## Josh

Thanks for applying guys!
Also Andy it can be both if you want.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks for applying guys!
> Also Andy it can be both if you want.


Alright, I'll edit my post now...
One last thing, what kind of weapons can we have?


----------



## ashwee

looking forwards to it josh


----------



## Silverstorms

Name: Silver
Age: 15
Role: Villain
Picture/Description: I have messy brown hair and green eyes. I'm quite tall and thin. I'd like to wear something blue, if that's not being too fussy. I'll get a picture if you want one for a better description.
Items/Equipment: A silver sword and a mirror shield like the one in Wind Waker, but less Zelda-ish, if that makes sense. I can draw you a picture if you want.
Will you voice act?: I can do. I don't want to be the only character with a voice, though.


----------



## Josh

Any weapon you can, I will start spriting people tommorow.


----------



## Conor

Name: Conor
Age: 15 this month
Role: Gaurd
Picture/Description: Small young boy with short black hair.
Items/Equipment: Scimitar and Bow & arrows 
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## HumanResources

Well I might as well sign up...
Name: Hellsingrunner
Age: 18
Role: Boss
Picture/Description: White palette swap of Alucard from Hellsing(Anime)
Items/Equipment: 50 Caliber Handguns x2, Claymore, White fedora, Gray Cloak, Blackened Boots
Will you voice act?: Yes


----------



## Pear

Name: Perry
Age: 14
Role: Hero
Picture/Description: Perry (The character) is a complete badass hero. He likes to shout cheesy one liners at his enemy's after they're dead.
Looks like the generic order barking sergeant of the U.S military in WW2.
Items/Equipment: RPG, Flamethrower
Will you voice act?: Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Name: Alfred Prime
Age: 19
Role: cocky hero (think deadpool)
Picture/Description: find a picture of me anywhere, use that
Items/Equipment: light sword (not saber) a sword covered in light and metal fist
Will you voice act?: yea


----------



## Vooloo

Name: Miku
Age: 12. 13 this April.
Role: Villain
Picture/Desciption: Asian girl with black hair in a Misa Amane-ish hairstyle. She was always lonely all her life and had a rough childhood. Her skills are dodging quickly and using her chain scythe.
Item/Equipment: Mostly uses a chain scythe, which is a set of two black handles with small scythe blades on each end with a long chain connecting them for long-range attacks. She sometimes uses a katana. 
Will You Voice-Act?: Probably not since my mic's kinda crappy.


----------



## Elliot

Name: Elliot
Age:14
Role: Hero.
Picture/Description: Height: Medium. Brown eyes, brown hair, One of those people that are weak from the beginning, yet powerful late game.
Items/Equipment: Bow and Arrow, Plus a knife.
Will you voice act?: Nope


----------



## laneybaney92

Name:Laney
Age:11-15
Role: Queen
Picture/Description: think queen of hearts skinnier with red hair blue eyes
Items/Equipment: sceptor robe the works
Will you voice act?:
sure


----------



## SilentHopes

Application said:
			
		

> Name: Rorato
> Age: 12 (Is this the in-game age? Because I wanna be 14 in-game.)
> Role: Hero (I will be the only Aran here...)
> Items/Equipment: Pole Arm
> Will you voice act?: No thank you... I sound 6 over a microphone....
> Pictures:
> Character:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pole Arm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the blue lines. I didn't want to edit them out.)
> 
> Description: Grew up as a small shy child with a very big dream...to be a great warrior like his father. He knew that one day he would accomplish the feat, and to do so, he trains everyday with the pole arm that his father gave him, a week before he died in the war.


----------



## Nixie

hehe... I'll have a go...
Name: Annie/ Nixie
Age: 13-15 (not giving my real age out)
Role: Any (Just don't put me as anything hideous but a queen would be nice :3)
Picture/Description: I'm Chinese but with paleish skin... and dark brown Misa like hair <3 (I've tried doing it in that style... it works! ) Also, I'd be wearing something green most times 
Items/Equipment: Deathnote (and a pen?) a pet bird would be cool <3
Will you voice act?: No sadly, I have no mic


----------



## Entei Slider

Name:Adam
Agereal age 11) 13 if I could be.
Role:hero
Picture/Descriptionast:A mysterious hero with an unknown past,likes to keep to himself but will fight when needed clothes:A biker vest with black sunglasses. scratched up denim jeans sometimes with holes in them. Shoes:Mostly black sandals with flames on them,sometimes black leather boots.
Items/Equipment:2 shap knives he keeps hidden.
Will you voice act?:Yes but I'd need your help on how. Like I dont know what to record with or if thats what your even talking about.


----------



## [Nook]

Name: Nook
Age: 11, almost 12
Role: Boss
Picture/Description: A raccoon. The leader of the evil Tanuki tribe, raccoons who rob people of their money. Is really rich due to his workers stealing money for him.
Items/Equipment: Shovel, net, turnip bombs, lightsaber 
Will you voice act?:No


----------



## AndyB

I edited my application on the first page


----------



## [Nook]

Wait a minute, for the age part of the application, do you mean your real age, or the fictional character's age?


----------



## Micah

Name: Comatose
Age: 17
Role: Pirate
Picture/Description: Grey eyes, Long brown hair that covers one eye, traditional 3 pointed hat, tall black boots.
Items/Equipment: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>Has a magic medallion that allows him to pass through any object, but he rarely wears or uses it.
Will you voice act?: If you need me to.


----------



## Entei Slider

Uh ohhh Is this an original game not a hacked thing of any game like niko's was? That might be a downfall......


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Uh ohhh Is this an original game not a hacked thing of any game like niko's was? That might be a downfall......


Why would it be a downfall?


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ohhh Is this an original game not a hacked thing of any game like niko's was? That might be a downfall......
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be a downfall?
Click to expand...

Because thats why tbt pokemon got shut down and he isnt working on it anymore (atleast,I dont think he is)


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ohhh Is this an original game not a hacked thing of any game like niko's was? That might be a downfall......
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be a downfall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because thats why tbt pokemon got shut down and he isnt working on it anymore (atleast,I dont think he is)
Click to expand...

If you pay any attention, he's doing this all himself.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ohhh Is this an original game not a hacked thing of any game like niko's was? That might be a downfall......
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be a downfall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because thats why tbt pokemon got shut down and he isnt working on it anymore (atleast,I dont think he is)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you pay any attention, he's doing this all himself.
Click to expand...

Ok sorry I didnt catch that,thanks for clarifying it for me  :veryhappy:   :wink:


----------



## Rockman!

Name: Rockman
Age: 17
Role: Boss
Picture/Description:
*Picture*:
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/8674/360741-300px_geo_stelar_large.jpg

Or something close to that. Just make sure my character has the same hairstyle.

*Description*:
A strange being that has traveled through time and space.
Most say it is unbeatable, but there is only one way to beat it.

Only the elders can tell you.

Items/Equipment:

Arm Sword
Arm Cannon

Will you voice act?:
I will try.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Almost done with the other game?

Rocky, no godmodding.


----------



## Rockman!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Almost done with the other game?
> 
> Rocky, no godmodding.


Most say it is unbeatable, *but there is only one way to beat it.

Only the elders can tell you.*


----------



## «Jack»

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ohhh Is this an original game not a hacked thing of any game like niko's was? That might be a downfall......
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be a downfall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because thats why tbt pokemon got shut down and he isnt working on it anymore (atleast,I dont think he is)
Click to expand...

He's working on it.
He just can't post updates on TBT.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with the other game?
> 
> Rocky, no godmodding.
> 
> 
> 
> Most say it is unbeatable, *but there is only one way to beat it.
> 
> Only the elders can tell you.*
Click to expand...

Till godmodding.


----------



## SilentHopes

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with the other game?
> 
> Rocky, no godmodding.
> 
> 
> 
> Most say it is unbeatable, *but there is only one way to beat it.
> 
> Only the elders can tell you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *S*Till godmodding.
Click to expand...

And Rockman, you can't use Geo's picture or hair. It's copyrighted, and that would be copyright infringement which is against TBT rules.


----------



## Rockman!

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done with the other game?
> 
> Rocky, no godmodding.
> 
> 
> 
> Most say it is unbeatable, *but there is only one way to beat it.
> 
> Only the elders can tell you.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *S*Till godmodding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Rockman, you can't use Geo's picture or hair. It's copyrighted, and that would be copyright infringement which is against TBT rules.
Click to expand...

How about this then?

http://rainbowknight1.deviantart.com/art/Say-cheeee-152610802

It's just a hairstyle.


----------



## -Aaron

*Name: *Username: Travis Touchdown RL: Aaron
*Age:* 17
*Role:* Hero
*Picture/Description:* My character can look like anything human, as long as he's wearing these, or something similar.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://creativeuncut.com/gallery-06/nmh-travis-touchdown3.html</div>*Items/Equipment:* A burst shotgun [ammo clip has 15, each shot fires 3-4 bullets and deals medium to heavy damage], a baseball bat, and dual SMGs[ammo clip has 30 shots, but fires in a random direction and deals weak to medium damage]
*Will you voice act?:* Depending if my mic is working.


----------



## Hiro

Darn, didn't notice this D:

Name: Rogar
Age: 11
Role: Hero  (funny)
Picture/Description: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>something like this</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://th04.deviantart.net/fs29/300W/i/2008/180/f/8/Chibi_Angel_Colored_by_Dark_Anime_Boy.jpg</div> Uhm, and i want a halo too. Yea, i'm god himself  B) 
Items/Equipment: A mage, using a wand called "Starling Inferno"  (Haruhi reference xD) <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Will you voice act?: Nah.


----------



## Josh

Thanks for the application guys.

Also BB my game is half way for completion, This game will only take about a month which will have atleast 2 hour game play.

Also K.K Slider, This game isn't illegal. I'm using a program which I bought with my own money, If you want to have more proof, feel free to PM me.

Added to FAQ's

I will start spriting today, but as for the heroes and villains.. You will have to wait until sign ups close.


----------



## Fillfall

Name: Andreas
Age:11
Role: Hero
Picture/Description: A green sweather, blue pants and brown rufsy hair. Blue eyes, funny (luigi acting xD) and middle size.
Items/Equipment: A hammer that looks like kirbys hammer.
Will you voice act?: No, I don't have a mic.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Name: Jason
Age: 20
Role: King
Picture/Description: Anything that looks good for a King 
Items/Equipment: A royal sceptre which controls all natural things like Water, Ice, Fire and Wind.
Will you voice act?: N/A

<big>_*MMC will fully support this RPG Josh!*_</big>


----------



## Josh

Thanks for applying, Thanks for the support Jason.


----------



## kierraaa-

I'll PM you my application.
(;


----------



## SamXX

Application said:
			
		

> Name: Sam
> Age: 13
> Role: Villain
> Picture/Description: Click
> Items/Equipment: Butter armour. Knife weapon.
> Will you voice act?: Yes.


----------



## Hiro

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Application said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Sam
> Age: 13
> Role: Villain
> Picture/Description: Click
> Items/Equipment: Butter armour. Knife weapon.
> Will you voice act?: Yes.
Click to expand...

SANDVICH!


----------



## Josh

Thanks for applying Sam  .

Also I've done Phil's sprite and picture:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sprite





Picture, Sorry about the outline, My Bad!


Name: Phil
Age: 19
Role: Pirate
[/center]</div>
I will do a different sprite everyday so you will have to wait for your turn, If you applied for a Hero, Villain or Boss you will have to wait and see.


----------



## Conor

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks for applying Sam  .
> 
> Also I've done Phil's sprite and picture:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture, Sorry about the outline, My Bad!
> 
> 
> Name: Phil
> Age: 19
> Role: Pirate
> [/center]</div>
> I will do a different sprite everyday so you will have to wait for your turn, If you applied for a Hero, Villain or Boss you will have to wait and see.


That looks really good, I'm kinda excited to see what mine looks like now


----------



## Marcus

Looks interesting.

Name: Marcus
Age: 13
Role: Hero
Picture/Description: Sort of spiky blonde hair, blue eyes and patchy but cool looking clothes-the rest is up to you.
Items/Equipment: Shotgun on back strap, throwing knives and maybe a scimitar/sword somewhere 
Will you voice act?: Mmmmaybe


----------



## Josh

Haha, Thanks. Yours will be done close by as you applied for a Job that isn't hard to get into.

Also hey Marcus not seen you for a long time  . 
I'll add you now.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Haha, Thanks. Yours will be done close by as you applied for a Job that isn't hard to get into.
> 
> Also hey Marcus not seen you for a long time  .
> I'll add you now.


Hah, yeah. Not had time, been getting too much school work and being playing Cod6 a lot and reading etc.

Just been  choosing other things to do in my spare time than go on TBT and post recently, although I do look and see if there is anything interesting going on sometimes.


----------



## Micah

Edited my application.


----------



## Josh

Edited it Comatose.


----------



## easpa

Josh, did you get my application?


----------



## Micah

What exactly is the role of the 'pirates' in the game?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I should be up in the Actors.

Oh Comatose, The pirates will be kind of villains.. It'll be part of the story line so you may need to wait


----------



## easpa

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, I should be up in the Actors.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## Phil

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks for applying Sam  .
> 
> Also I've done Phil's sprite and picture:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture, Sorry about the outline, My Bad!
> 
> 
> Name: Phil
> Age: 19
> Role: Pirate
> [/center]</div>
> I will do a different sprite everyday so you will have to wait for your turn, If you applied for a Hero, Villain or Boss you will have to wait and see.


It looks awesome Josh


----------



## Josh

Thanks Phil 

Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
Do you think I should do it?


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks for applying Sam  .
> 
> Also I've done Phil's sprite and picture:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture, Sorry about the outline, My Bad!
> 
> 
> Name: Phil
> Age: 19
> Role: Pirate
> [/center]</div>
> I will do a different sprite everyday so you will have to wait for your turn, If you applied for a Hero, Villain or Boss you will have to wait and see.


this looks good


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Phil
> 
> Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
> Do you think I should do it?


that would be cool
i dont know much about these things.. 
kinda why i wanted the smallest role, lol


----------



## Entei Slider

YAY I'm a hero,thanks Josh. Also ok about the non-illegal thing,just wanted to make sure :wink:


----------



## ashwee

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> YAY I'm a hero,thanks Josh. Also ok about the non-illegal thing,just wanted to make sure :wink:


congrats


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Phil
> 
> Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
> Do you think I should do it?


It'd be interesting to see how that'd work.


----------



## Josh

Haha, You will still have to wait K.K Slider till next month until I decide, I just put them there to see who I will choose  Sorry if I disapointed you.
Also it's alright about asking, If it was illegal then I wouldn't have posted this in the first place  .

@Ashwee:
Don't worry Ashwee, It'll still be fun to see your fellow TBTer's in a game ^_^


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phil
> 
> Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
> Do you think I should do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be interesting to see how that'd work.
Click to expand...

If you want, I can do a test run with you?

Whoops double post..


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> Haha, You will still have to wait K.K Slider till next month until I decide, I just put them there to see who I will choose  Sorry if I disapointed you.
> Also it's alright about asking, If it was illegal then I wouldn't have posted this in the first place  .
> 
> @Ashwee:
> Don't worry Ashwee, It'll still be fun to see your fellow TBTer's in a game ^_^


yup 
small role will be better than nothing, hehe


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phil
> 
> Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
> Do you think I should do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be interesting to see how that'd work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want, I can do a test run with you?
> 
> Whoops double post..
Click to expand...

Sure yeah, I'd help out. How would it work though, the online...?
MMO, friends online, trading... any ideas?


----------



## Kyle

I'm interested, dunno if I'll want to join though.


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phil
> 
> Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
> Do you think I should do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be interesting to see how that'd work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want, I can do a test run with you?
> 
> Whoops double post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure yeah, I'd help out. How would it work though, the online...?
> MMO, friends online, trading... any ideas?
Click to expand...

I can add a friends list, I can try add in trading but you will be able to fight people so it may be a little bit of more fun to TBT.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phil
> 
> Also I had an Idea of making this game online, but it won't be on for 24/7.
> Do you think I should do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be interesting to see how that'd work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want, I can do a test run with you?
> 
> Whoops double post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure yeah, I'd help out. How would it work though, the online...?
> MMO, friends online, trading... any ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can add a friends list, I can try add in trading but you will be able to fight people so it may be a little bit of more fun to TBT.
Click to expand...

Ooh, ok, sounds good. I hadn't thought of the fighting part.


----------



## Nixie

Josh, would it help if I drew my own character? To save you some trouble? (You can still do the sprite...)


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, I can do a test run with you?
> 
> Whoops double post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure yeah, I'd help out. How would it work though, the online...?
> MMO, friends online, trading... any ideas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can add a friends list, I can try add in trading but you will be able to fight people so it may be a little bit of more fun to TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, ok, sounds good. I hadn't thought of the fighting part.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll start on it tommorow.
The bad news is, It may be Action Battle system.

Also Nixie thanks, I need some ^_^

Well guys I'm off now, Feel free to post onto here or PM me for questions.


----------



## Nixie

KK, I'll get it done soon... hopefully... first, now, I need sleep :3


----------



## NikoKing

By the way, if anyone says this is a Pokemon: TBT Version rip-off then please don't.  I approved it to not be a rip-off, so yeah.  (aimed at the people who are lazy to be in the first post).

Anyways, good luck man  .  If my life calms down I could probably help you with it  .


----------



## daveyp1997

Nameavid
Age:17
Role:hero
Picture/Description:dirty blond hair,grey eyes,good archer,talll and skinny,kind of a loner but has friends,doesnt wear armor just cloths ragged from travel
Items/Equipment:long bow and shortsword 
Will you voice act?:i guess


----------



## ashwee

good luck with everything josh


----------



## Entei Slider

Josh. said:
			
		

> Haha, You will still have to wait K.K Slider till next month until I decide, I just put them there to see who I will choose  Sorry if I disapointed you.
> Also it's alright about asking, If it was illegal then I wouldn't have posted this in the first place  .
> 
> @Ashwee:
> Don't worry Ashwee, It'll still be fun to see your fellow TBTer's in a game ^_^


Oh..... ok meep......


----------



## PoxyLemon

Name: Sam
Age: 15
Role: Guard
Picture/Description: a nice powerful and bright amour that is well known across the tree 
Items/Equipment: (in Spoiler)
Will you voice act?: Maybe

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








</div>


----------



## daveyp1997

lol edited mine i cant wait for teh rpg


----------



## ashwee

am i the only one who wanted to be a villager? lol


----------



## PoxyLemon

just to let u know if u need help i can make the weapons, not to sound self obsessed or anything but im pretty good


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm looking forward to this RPG Josh, it'll be awesome!


----------



## Josh

Thanks Niko, I'll post this on the first page so that everyone will know.
Also feel free to join me when your ready ^_^

I'll add both of your applications now and rroqer if you can help me with weapons, That'll be great!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh, I hope I get a part in this.  

I need to record for the other game, but my computer is in the office and my dad's in here and I have to wait for him to not be in here.


----------



## Josh

Don't worry Alfred, I'm sure that you'll get far as your application is very good.

Don't worry about recording, Take your time


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Don't worry Alfred, I'm sure that you'll get far as your application is very good.
> 
> Don't worry about recording, Take your time


Okay man, and are you sticking with that Idea of putting a building with the developers in it as an easter egg and extra quest?


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Alfred, I'm sure that you'll get far as your application is very good.
> 
> Don't worry about recording, Take your time
> 
> 
> 
> Okay man, and are you sticking with that Idea of putting a building with the developers in it as an easter egg and extra quest?
Click to expand...

In my RPG yeah, But in this one.. Maybe.


----------



## HumanResources

One statement and a pro-quo...
I didn't give you as much info as I could about my OC you see, I've written a massive excel sheet depicting various traits of my characters and whatnot.  I didn't want to get too in-depth though as I know you are very busy.
If you want a REALLY BIG bio on my OC I can PM it to you. (Be advised it will take you ten minutes at least to read) XD

Secondly, how are you making this game?  Are you hacking a pokemon rom or something? I'm not against it, like... at all.  I hack Super Mario World for fun, it's entertaining to hack games but I'm curious as to what format you are hacking, or building the RPG with.


----------



## Josh

That sounds interesting and I wouldn't mind for you to give me the bio, I enjoy reading and this will help me a lot.

I'm also making this game using a program, Not a rom or hack. I don't even know how to hack  .


----------



## HumanResources

Josh. said:
			
		

> That sounds interesting and I wouldn't mind for you to give me the bio, I enjoy reading and this will help me a lot.
> 
> I'm also making this game using a program, Not a rom or hack. I don't even know how to hack  .


What are you using?
Gamemaker?  Multimedia Fusion? RPG Maker?


----------



## Josh

RPG Maker, I bought the program myself and I've learnt a lot from it.
I also make platform games using C++, I've almost completed my first platform series called "Baba the Sheep" like sonic the hedgehog


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> RPG Maker, I bought the program myself and I've learnt a lot from it.
> I also make platform games using C++, I've almost completed my first platform series called "Baba the Sheep" like sonic the hedgehog


You need to put these on a website. (mostly because I can't play them on my mac...)


----------



## HumanResources

Josh. said:
			
		

> RPG Maker, I bought the program myself and I've learnt a lot from it.
> I also make platform games using C++, I've almost completed my first platform series called "Baba the Sheep" like sonic the hedgehog


I see!  You're far more intelligent than I when it comes to programing games and whatnot... programming is far different than hacking, it's good to see that some people still make games.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPG Maker, I bought the program myself and I've learnt a lot from it.
> I also make platform games using C++, I've almost completed my first platform series called "Baba the Sheep" like sonic the hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> I see!  You're far more intelligent than I when it comes to programing games and whatnot... programming is far different than hacking, it's good to see that some people still make games.
Click to expand...

Nuuuuuuu-

The actual term for being computer smart and programming and stuff is hacking. It is just misused now as a term to break into, or illegally do something on the computer.


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPG Maker, I bought the program myself and I've learnt a lot from it.
> I also make platform games using C++, I've almost completed my first platform series called "Baba the Sheep" like sonic the hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put these on a website. (mostly because I can't play them on my mac...)
Click to expand...

My platform game I'll try put it onto a gaming website, But for my RPG, You may need to download it D: 

Good news is that I can make it so that people on Mac's will be able to play it.

@Hellsingrunner:
Thanks! I didn't think I was that good since I see people's games and if I compare them to me mines rubbish


----------



## Nixie

You know about C++ Josh? O_O Apparently its a code used for programming or something


----------



## Josh

Nixie said:
			
		

> You know about C++ Josh? O_O Apparently its a code used for programming or something


Yeah, Used for making games. I'm still learning from my mistakes though.
Also for those who are thinking.. Yes I do have a life.


----------



## Nixie

Don't worry, both my parents know how to use it but I don't XD


----------



## Josh

Haha, Really? Cool.

I'm going to start ashwee's sprite today (Second in list).


----------



## Nixie

I'll start on mine soon  (My pic, I can't do sprites >.>)


----------



## Micah

Do you want actual information about the character's backstory/personality Josh? Because I can add that if you need it.


----------



## Josh

That'll be a lot of help Nixie thanks.
Also Comatose if you want to, But that'll be after the sign ups.


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm going to start ashwee's sprite today (Second in list).


woohoo 
cant wait to see it


----------



## Josh

Done ashwee,Need to animated it but here's the sheet.  Need to do the picture tommorow.







Tommorow, I'm going to start on Sapphireflames's guard, This is going to be interesting.
I'm off to sleep guys, PM me for any questions or post onto here.


----------



## Phil

looks great Josh


----------



## Josh

Thanks, I'll be back on tommorow to answer more tommorow, so for now bye!


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> Done ashwee,Need to animated it but here's the sheet.  Need to do the picture tommorow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommorow, I'm going to start on Sapphireflames's guard, This is going to be interesting.
> I'm off to sleep guys, PM me for any questions or post onto here.


awesome 
it looks great


----------



## Phil

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll be back on tommorow to answer more tommorow, so for now bye!


Goodnight Josh.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Name: Peter
Age: 21
Role: Special Defenses Dealer

Picture/Description: Has a white piece of paper covering face, wearing a long black overcoat with blue jeans and cons. I sell a special defense item to give you an upper hand in the next boss fight, appearing right before you fight the boss, the item I sell at the time is the only time and place you can get it. I sell it by asking if you want to buy it, then holding open the left half of my over coat and pulling it out. I have a shop underground where I sell healing items, and give away a discount code for the next time you see me out in the field.

Items/Equipment: I have an extremely large warhammer strapped to my back, later on in the game you can fight me in my underground shop (There will be a price to pay if you lose  ) to win even more special defense items and gain access to purchase anything from my full vault of defense items after the last fight with me! 

Will you voice act?: Um... If you really want me to

I might think of more stuff later


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh, make the worlds collide for mac too. Doooit! And I can give a backstory if needed.


----------



## Josh

Good Application Nevermore! Alfred I'm sure I'll make it be playable on Mac ^_^

Added a new rank *Wizard*.


----------



## PoxyLemon

josh if its no shame in aksing but can u create my sprite

understandable if ur too busy


----------



## Josh

Done Sapphireflame's guard, Made a type of guard for this RPG. He wears glasses so I added them.

EDIT:
I can sprite, Sometimes I use generators. This one was generated but ashwee's and Phil's are hand made.

EDIT:
Oh.. Your sprite, I'll try and do it today.

EDIT *AGAIN*:
Oh your a villain, Sorry you will have to wait for after sign ups.


----------



## Entei Slider

I cant wait to find out if im a hero :3 . Just checkin on how the game progress is going.


----------



## HumanResources

@Josh   Mind if I ask what sprite generator you use?


----------



## Josh

I'll try find the link.. Think I missed place it.


----------



## AndyB

Sent you a PM with a better character description.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Name: Gallows
Age: 20
Role: Pirate (Air Pirate)
Picture/Description: Wears a long dark blue coat, has an eyepatch covering a robotical eye, and wears a top hat. He also has a Kiwi bird that perches on his shoulder like a parrot would.
Items/Equipment: A pistol that shoots poison tipped bullets and poison gas bombs.
Will you voice act?: No.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I'm reading it now Andy.
Thanks for the application Gallow, Your character sounds very interesting.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh im a Guard not a Villian 

i have the Lotus Sword


----------



## Josh

Oh your a guard? My bad. I'll sprite you soon.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh your a guard? My bad. I'll sprite you soon.


ok mate 

i bet its gonna be good


----------



## Micah

(Now I kinda want to change my character to a wizard. )


----------



## Josh

If you want to, you may


----------



## Entei Slider

Now sorry to bother you one last time but just so I understand,we have to wait till the end of the month to find out if we are hero?


----------



## easpa

Comatose said:
			
		

> (Now I kinda want to change my character to a wizard. )


Me too, but I prefer swords and I can't picture a wizard with a sword.


----------



## AndyB

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now I kinda want to change my character to a wizard. )
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but I prefer swords and I can't picture a wizard with a sword.
Click to expand...

There are such things as Battle-mages. Could be an encharnted blade.


----------



## Nixie

KK, here is my scrappy pic, you can redraw it if you want (please do as I only took 10 mins making it XD) Also, it it makes things easy, you can change my weapon to a bow and arrow if you want 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh

Nixie.. That is awesome! I'll use this for you.


----------



## ashwee

everything so far looks good


----------



## Nixie

Please redraw it or something... it looks really scrappy :0


----------



## Josh

It looks good though.. I guess I will though.


----------



## ashwee

i like it nixie


----------



## Nixie

Thanks! But there's better art from me... I was gonna enter this... but it's a boy XD
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## ashwee

wow :O
maybe you could use that for someone elses


----------



## Micah

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now I kinda want to change my character to a wizard. )
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but I prefer swords and I can't picture a wizard with a sword.
Click to expand...

Gandalf. :O


----------



## Micah

Can you switch this application with my old one?

Name: Comatose
Age: 17
Role: Wizard
Picture/Description: Has medium length dark brown hair that covers one eye (eyes are *this color*. Has a vest *this color* with a white shirt underneath. Wears tall brown boots.
Items/Equipment: Wooden staff inscribed with symbols of the elements (air, water, fire, electricity). Specializes in dark magic. Has a medallion (wears it as a necklace) that allows him to pass through objects (similar to ghosting). He uses this for both defensive and offensive combat.
Will you voice act?: If you need me to


----------



## Sporge27

Funny how another mod is switching to wizard, I put the idea in his head somehow,  though my stuff is in pm


----------



## Sarah

Name: Sarah
Age: 12 almost 13
Role: Salesman
Picture/Description: Small young girl with long brown hair and green eyes. Most likely wearing something pink or blue
Items/Equipment: A pet cat named Kitty. I sell pets. (dogs, cats, birds, etc...)
Will you voice act?: Nope


----------



## Numner

This post was pretty pointless, so I'll fix it up.

All I have to say is ogawd is this illegal xD

How would it possibly be illegal?

That is my question.


----------



## The Sign Painter

BasonJurrows should be a gigantic boss that is a troll.
And I am gonna do a pic of what my guy should look like with both the coat open and closed, I changed his face to a robot head, and call him Farren instead of Peter if you will.


----------



## NikoKing

Soul said:
			
		

> This post was pretty pointless, so I'll fix it up.
> 
> All I have to say is ogawd is this illegal xD
> 
> How would it possibly be illegal?
> 
> That is my question.


It would be illegal if he violated copyright terms (i.e. he takes a mario sprite and claims it as his own, although Nintendo clearly owns it).


----------



## Sporge27

I believe he is using a program called rpg maker... and it makes simple rpgs.  It is what is does, and if he bought the program he can make it


----------



## Josh

@Comatose:
Sure I'll switch it
@Sarah: Thanks for the application, Yours is interesting.
@Soul: If I used a hack or a rom, This would be illegal. I'm giving credit to every resource I have.
@Sporge: Yeah I am, I learnt C++ after using RPG VX so I just decided to do this rpg on that and make platform games using C++.


----------



## Sarah

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Comatose:
> Sure I'll switch it
> @Sarah: Thanks for the application, Yours is interesting.
> @Soul: If I used a hack or a rom, This would be illegal. I'm giving credit to every resource I have.
> @Sporge: Yeah I am, I learnt C++ after using RPG VX so I just decided to do this rpg on that and make platform games using C++.


Hehe, is it possible to have pets follow you ? o:


----------



## Josh

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Comatose:
> Sure I'll switch it
> @Sarah: Thanks for the application, Yours is interesting.
> @Soul: If I used a hack or a rom, This would be illegal. I'm giving credit to every resource I have.
> @Sporge: Yeah I am, I learnt C++ after using RPG VX so I just decided to do this rpg on that and make platform games using C++.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, is it possible to have pets follow you ? o:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have a lot of animal sprites so that's fine


----------



## PoxyLemon

has it been made yet?
(just wondering)


----------



## Josh

Almost rroqer


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Almost rroqer


sweetness make it look epique (its french for epic)


----------



## daveyp1997

I cant beligve you accepted my application ive done this kind of thing before, i was put in the lame-o box ):


----------



## Josh

Eh, Sorry to dissapoint you but have to wait untill sign ups are closed until I choose which 5 people are heros.


----------



## daveyp1997

I know im saying i didnt even get accepted to run in it


----------



## Josh

Heh?
I've not decided anything at all.
I'll decide it later on.


----------



## daveyp1997

i know i dont think you understand what im saying so i guess ill drop it off.......








here>


----------



## Josh

But I..
What the..

Er, Can you just explain what you mean and I can help you sort this out?


----------



## daveyp1997

i was saying ive done this before on a diff forum and i made and application and they said it was to lame and they made an entire box for my name called the lame-o box ok


----------



## Josh

Ah I see, I won't comment on your application and even if I think it's "Lame" I won't go telling everybody.

If you don't get through you can easily apply for another Actor.
So is that good?


----------



## daveyp1997

i know the people on that forum were evil so i quit lol but i know peeps here aint evil so yeh i actually thought my application was decent here because of the description


----------



## Josh

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> i know the people on that forum were evil so i quit lol but i know peeps here aint evil so yeh i actually thought my application was decent here because of the description


Hah, Don't worry. They'll be a PM going round to every person signed up on why they want to be in that part.


----------



## Hiro

Edited my application ;D


----------



## Josh

Edited topic ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Do we have to provide sprites? Cause I don't think I'm good at doing that at all.


----------



## Bacon Boy

OOOH Sorry for the dp, but will we be able to chose our characters?


----------



## Josh

You don't have to, I sprite myself.
You only have to provide the picture you want for me to sprite.

@Bacon Boy:
Yeah, The 5 Actors can be chosen.
3 remaining actors who don't get through will be able to be the party members so don't feel down if you don't become a hero! ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> You don't have to, I sprite myself.
> You only have to provide the picture you want for me to sprite.
> 
> @Bacon Boy:
> Yeah, The 5 Actors can be chosen.
> 3 remaining actors who don't get through will be able to be the party members so don't feel down if you don't become a hero! ^_^


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Tis of me. Do your best.


----------



## Josh

I'll try do my best ^_^
Which armour are you going to wear?


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> You don't have to, I sprite myself.
> You only have to provide the picture you want for me to sprite.
> 
> @Bacon Boy:
> Yeah, The 5 Actors can be chosen.
> 3 remaining actors who don't get through will be able to be the party members so don't feel down if you don't become a hero! ^_^


Ohhh, i hope one of them was me xD

Anyway, can you please try to sprite this and use me as it?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll try do my best ^_^
> Which armour are you going to wear?


Light Armor, everything's golden, just no helmet.


----------



## Josh

I'll do it Rogar, Yours seems useable 
Also Alfred sure.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll do it Rogar, Yours seems useable
> Also Alfred sure.


;D

Thanks!


----------



## Nixie

So, what are the aprox. chances of me getting the part I want? :0

Also... @ rogar: That pic looks oddly familiar... What's his name? >


----------



## Hiro

Nixie said:
			
		

> So, what are the aprox. chances of me getting the part I want? :0
> 
> Also... @ rogar: That pic looks oddly familiar... What's his name? >


Got it from DA.

It's not stealing, since he's spriting it right? It's just a picture to base it on


----------



## Nixie

I meant what's the name of the character in your pic?


----------



## Hiro

Nixie said:
			
		

> I meant what's the name of the character in your pic?


It's a chibi angel, i don't even know if it has a name


----------



## Josh

It depends Nixie how much people sign up to become Queen, I will PM everyone after sign ups  for another description and reason why the want to become the part.


----------



## Nixie

Nevermind... I was just wondering if it was a character called fang <3


----------



## Josh

Done Alfred:






Is it alright?
Sorry If sound like a show off.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.


Nice ;D


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ;D
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Nixie

Nixie  likes it!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.


EPIC MAN! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC MAN! I LOVE IT!
Click to expand...

Thanks,   
Should I animate it for you and make an avatar for you with a face set?


----------



## Jas0n

Josh. said:
			
		

> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.


That's amazing ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC MAN! I LOVE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,
> Should I animate it for you and make an avatar for you with a face set?
Click to expand...

Sure, and you do do something like you do in your avatar currently?


----------



## Nixie

Josh... can you make a small change to my character? Please?


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done Alfred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it alright?
> Sorry If sound like a show off.
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC MAN! I LOVE IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,
> Should I animate it for you and make an avatar for you with a face set?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and you do do something like you do in your avatar currently?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll start on it now.

@Jas0n: Thanks 
@Nixie: Sure


----------



## Nixie

Umm Can I have white hair instead? with hints of blue and the wings can be white and change the clothes and everything to shades blue and white? please?


----------



## Sarah

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Name: Sarah
> Age: 12 almost 13
> Role: Saleswoman
> Picture/Description: Small young girl with long brown hair and green eyes. Most likely wearing something pink or blue
> Items/Equipment: A pet cat named Kitty. I sell pets. (dogs, cats, birds, etc...)
> Will you voice act?: Nope


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> Could my sprite look something like that please ?


----------



## Josh

Sure Nixie, Not started yours so yeah.
Sarah I'll make yours tommorow.

Done Alfreds avatar:





I guess it's alright.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure Nixie, Not started yours so yeah.
> Sarah I'll make yours tommorow.
> 
> Done Alfreds avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's alright.


 But it's not the font yours are in, but okay.

And you misspelled Alfred.


----------



## «Jack»

D:
I'm disappointed now that I won't be able to see my sprite 'till the game, since I'm a villain.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I'll change it tommorow Alfred 
Sorry Jack, Only 2 weeks to go.


----------



## HumanResources

*feels forgotten*

What sprite generator do you use? :3


----------



## daveyp1997

hey josh i read about the picture thing but....i cant really find a pic to show my guy so ill keep looking but for now try to picture it k?


----------



## Josh

I'll PM you Hellsingrunner.

Don't worry davey, If I can get the description right then that'll be good.


----------



## daveyp1997

kk thats a relief


----------



## Silverstorms

Edited my weapons slightly to add a shield. The form is on page 2.


----------



## Josh

Ah, I've seen it.
Changed.


----------



## PoxyLemon

hey josh, me again 

i dont want to sound impatient but just wondering have you done the sprite?


----------



## Kyle

Name: Solgineer
Age: 20
Role: Villager
Picture/Description: Trashy looking jeans/pants with a expensive olive jacket, as if he spends his income on new jackets. Shaggy brown hair with sideburns.
Items/Equipment: Rusted steel axe.
Will you voice act?: If needed, sure.


----------



## HumanResources

A spriter I am not... and if you think it needs touched up then go ahead but...

I DONE MADE MY SPRITE!!!!!! XD
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Yeah, it's kinda crappy but I found the site that you use for spriting and made my own.  Took my time... changed some colors... added a hat.

Yup!  I don't mean to be showing you up... just trying to help! What do you think?


----------



## daveyp1997

pretty cool runner


----------



## daveyp1997

bwt dont wanna double post but what is the website i think i can make one of my guy two i mean ive done sprites before


----------



## HumanResources

Here you go! 
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.famitsu.com%2Ffreegame%2Ftool%2Fchibi%2Findex1.html&sl=auto&tl=en


----------



## ashwee

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> A spriter I am not... and if you think it needs touched up then go ahead but...
> 
> I DONE MADE MY SPRITE!!!!!! XD
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Yeah, it's kinda crappy but I found the site that you use for spriting and made my own.  Took my time... changed some colors... added a hat.
> 
> Yup!  I don't mean to be showing you up... just trying to help! What do you think?


looks good


----------



## daveyp1997

the pictures arent showing up so i think ill find a different one but still nice character


----------



## Numner

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Comatose:
> Sure I'll switch it
> @Sarah: Thanks for the application, Yours is interesting.
> @Soul: If I used a hack or a rom, This would be illegal. I'm giving credit to every resource I have.
> @Sporge: Yeah I am, I learnt C++ after using RPG VX so I just decided to do this rpg on that and make platform games using C++.


Rom? Hack?

xD

I love rpg maker <3


----------



## Vooloo

Edited my form on page 3.


----------



## Josh

@Hellsinrunner: Dude that's awesome  I know your not showing up, I don't mind.
Also I see you found the site 
@Solg: Added you.
@Soul: You know about it to?


----------



## Yokie

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Here you go!
> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.famitsu.com%2Ffreegame%2Ftool%2Fchibi%2Findex1.html&sl=auto&tl=en


I can't see anything!  >_<


----------



## Sky master

Name:FlyffSky
Age:12
Role:Hero (Co-leader)
Picture/Description:If you mean for the W2WC: A handsome young boy with yellow hair who is a mage as well as a bomber and a mercenary.Always helps the team.Has wings and squirrel ears.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Items/Equipmentokemon ball(vaporeon),Staff(seach this on google-flyff teba staff-),Sword (like clouds from final fanterty only has a blue sapphire where the two holes were.) and a stock of bombs (like bomberman bombs)(can cause elememtal blasts).Can conduct elements like wind,wing,fire,thunder,aqua and leaf.
Will you voice act?:yes! of course!send me the script on- vaporeon.no.1@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Josh

Thanks for your application, W2WC is different from TBT RPG, I'm using my own characters for W2WC and for TBT RPG it's just for TBT.

Also sorry but no pokeball, Also please provide pictures instead of saying search google or describe it more.

Thanks!


----------



## Sky master

what!??!?!?
fine!
heres the pic


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sky master said:
			
		

> what!??!?!?
> fine!
> heres the pic


It's just because pokemon is copyrighted and using it would be illegal.


----------



## Sarah

Umm, I made my own sprite if it's okay. :3


----------



## Hiro

How's it going? ;D


----------



## Josh

Thanks Sky Master that's better also Gallows is right, That would be copyright.
Nice Sarah!, I'll use that for you.

Everythings fine Rogar ^_^


----------



## Sky master

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Umm, I made my own sprite if it's okay. :3


SOO CUTEE! is she gona be hero?OMG SO SO SO CUTE! TOO CUTE!
maybe that could be my guys older sister!


----------



## Sarah

Sky master said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, I made my own sprite if it's okay. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOO CUTEE! is she gona be hero?OMG SO SO SO CUTE! TOO CUTE!
> maybe that could be my guys older sister!
Click to expand...

I signed up to be a sales-woman-kid person. 
Selling pets : D


----------



## Josh

Sky master said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, I made my own sprite if it's okay. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOO CUTEE! is she gona be hero?OMG SO SO SO CUTE! TOO CUTE!
> maybe that could be my guys older sister!
Click to expand...

She signed up for a Saleswoman, She sales animals.
But we have to wait till sign up ends until be find out who gets which part (Hero, Villain, King,Queen)

Good Luck though and I will choose fairly and I'm going to send a PM to each member after sign ups so that they can explain about their character and why they want the part.
So try your best and don't panic!


----------



## Yokie

I gave it a try.  ^_^


----------



## Micah

Possible sprites you could use for my character. Which one do you guys think looks better?


----------



## Fillfall

First one.


----------



## Josh

Wow, I didn't know that it would be easier if people generate the sprites.
This will make things easier.


----------



## Sarah

Josh. said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't know that it would be easier if people generate the sprites.
> This will make things easier.


Hehe. It's fun. (;

@Comatose: I like the second one better.


----------



## Rockman!

Made my own sprites as well.


----------



## Josh

Nice Rockman


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nice Rockman


Thanks.

And if it's not too much trouble, could you change my weapons?


----------



## Josh

Sure, I'll edit it right now.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll edit it right now.


*Weapons*:
Very long katana

*Magic*:
Eruption (Strong fire spell)
Avoidance (Strong dark spell)
Meteor Shower


----------



## Josh

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll edit it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> *Weapons*:
> Very long katana
> 
> *Magic*:
> Eruption (Strong fire spell)
> Avoidance (Strong dark spell)
> Meteor Shower
Click to expand...

Edited it, Your Boss sounds interesting and you have a very good chance of getting the part.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Edited it, Your Boss sounds interesting and you have a very good chance of getting the part.


Thanks.

I'm happy to know that.

=D


----------



## PoxyLemon

i feel like making my own sprite now too

how do i do it though?


----------



## Rockman!

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> i feel like making my own sprite now too
> 
> how do i do it though?


http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.famitsu.com%2Ffreegame%2Ftool%2Fchibi%2Findex1.html&sl=auto&tl=en


----------



## «Jack»

Rockman. said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like making my own sprite now too
> 
> how do i do it though?
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.famitsu.com%2Ffreegame%2Ftool%2Fchibi%2Findex1.html&sl=auto&tl=en
Click to expand...

Broken images. D:


----------



## Nixie

Here is mine 

Yay for wings!


----------



## Rockman!

Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like making my own sprite now too
> 
> how do i do it though?
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.famitsu.com%2Ffreegame%2Ftool%2Fchibi%2Findex1.html&sl=auto&tl=en
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broken images. D:
Click to expand...

They aren't for me ...


----------



## «Jack»

Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like making my own sprite now too
> 
> how do i do it though?
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.famitsu.com%2Ffreegame%2Ftool%2Fchibi%2Findex1.html&sl=auto&tl=en
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broken images. D:
Click to expand...

I viewed it in Japanese, and it worked.... 
Weird.


----------



## Nixie

It worked for me too...


----------



## Gnome

Gnome said:
			
		

> Name: Sean
> Age: 12 (In game: 32)
> Role: Villain
> Picture/Description: Dressed in a coat, pilot goggles, black scruffy hair
> Will you voice act? No


Weapon: Machete, and magnum
Fixed. And made sprites.


----------



## PoxyLemon

wont let me upload sprite on photobucket


----------



## PoxyLemon

wont let me upload sprite on photobucket


----------



## Josh

Nice Gnome and I'll change your details.
Also rroqer use:
www.tinypic.com


----------



## Hiro

Sorry for asking, but how big chance is it for me to get a role?


----------



## PoxyLemon

im using imageshack now anyway

Edit: and that didnt work either, ill use tiny pic


----------



## Josh

It depends Rogar, Like I've said before, Your application has to be and when I pm you for your reason, It has to eyecatch me.

Your character seems good, But if you add more information on this story/life/description, You'll get more chances.
Even If you don't get the part, You can become a sidekick/party member.

Good Luck and this isn't picked in favouritism/popularity/staff or anything like that.


----------



## Nixie

Imageshack does work, I've used it 

Also... I might give some more BG info on my char later...

Edit: Fixed typo :3


----------



## Silverstorms

Josh. said:
			
		

> It depends Rogar, Like I've said before, Your application has to be and when I pm you for your reason, It has to eyecatch me.
> 
> Your character seems good, But if you add more information on this story/life/description, You'll get more chances.
> Even If you don't get the part, You can become a sidekick/party member.
> 
> Good Luck and this isn't picked in favouritism/popularity/staff or anything like that.


Should we give background info now or when you PM us?


----------



## Josh

If Imageshack doesn't work, Use tinypic.com


_________________________________________________
If anyone can make userbars, Can you please make me one for TBT RPG as I am quite busy for now.

I'll pay you 200TBT

Thanks.

Edit:
Oh, Whenever you like Silverstorms.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Tiny pic didnt work either

what type does the image need to be


----------



## «Jack»

Add this, Josh:
A shadowy figure filled with some sort of hatred towards *insert main character*. He's determined to stand in *main character's* path whenever possible, and speaks of some grudge against him. His face is obscured by a strange mask, allowing one to only see his eyes... filled with hatred and rage. The staff he carries is filled with a dark energy, the source of which is unknown, although is rumored to come from his own twisted heart, allowing him to release all kinds of torture upon his foes. When all else fails, he can flip over his staff, allowing a curved sword imbued with the same dark energy to slide out the end.


----------



## Micah

You can use that sprite for my character, Josh.


----------



## Hiro

Sure, i'm on a computer with photoshop so i'll start right away!


----------



## Josh

Alright Comatose, Thanks!
When I get all sprites ready, Your all going to be into a suprise..

Also Thanks Rogar!


----------



## PoxyLemon

still wont flipping do it ffs


----------



## Hiro

What icon should i use for it?


----------



## Josh

Eh, use a Bell Tree, Bell bag anything to do with it basically.


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> still wont flipping do it ffs


Try saving it again ?


----------



## Yokie

Is there any place for me?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still wont flipping do it ffs
> 
> 
> 
> Try saving it again ?
Click to expand...

i have many times

EDIT: dosent work anywhere, its a corrupt file i think


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Theres a lot of space so don't worry.


----------



## Yokie

What does the numbers mean?


----------



## Sarah

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> What does the numbers mean?


How many of the said character there can be.


----------



## Yokie

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the numbers mean?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the said character there can be.
Click to expand...

Alright. Can I be a wizard?  :r


----------



## Josh

Sure you can.


----------



## PoxyLemon

this sprite isnt working for me, its a corrupt file,  is there any better sites?


----------



## Yokie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure you can.


Thanx!  :veryhappy: 

I got to fill out the form first.


----------



## Josh

Did you click on the button or did you right click then press "Save Image As.."


----------



## Yokie

Name: Yokie
Age: 15
Role: Uhh wizard?
Picture/Description: Don't have one at the moment.
Items/Equipment: Nothing. Uses only magic unarmed.
Will you voice act?: Err no. (Due to weird accent.)


----------



## Josh

Thanks for applying, I'll add it soon as I am going to be busy now.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Did you click on the button or did you right click then press "Save Image As.."


i clicked on the button


----------



## PoxyLemon

here it is 







hope t worked


----------



## Yokie

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope t worked


Can't see it.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Sarah

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope t worked
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see it.  :gyroidconfused:
Click to expand...

Neither can I..


----------



## PoxyLemon

see it didnt

FFS why wont it


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> see it didnt
> 
> FFS why wont it


Take a print screen of your sprite and I'll remake it and upload it for you


----------



## PoxyLemon

this may sound noobish but idk how to LOL


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> this may sound noobish but idk how to LOL


Microsoft:
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-in-Microsoft-Windows

Mac:
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-in-Mac-OS-X

: D


----------



## PoxyLemon

its in the spoiler

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> its in the spoiler
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Thanks. 
I'll do it in a minute.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the spoiler
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I'll do it in a minute.
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## Josh

Thanks Sarah for helping rroqer.


----------



## Sarah

No problem, Josh. 

rroqer, this okay ?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> No problem, Josh.
> 
> rroqer, this okay ?


spot on love

thnxs sarah


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Josh.
> 
> rroqer, this okay ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spot on love
> 
> thnxs sarah
Click to expand...

No problem. : D


----------



## Vooloo

I edited my form, Josh. It's on page 3.


----------



## Rockman!

Miku said:
			
		

> I edited my form, Josh. It's on page 3.


Hey Miku, there's a sprite creator too.


----------



## Vooloo

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my form, Josh. It's on page 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Miku, there's a sprite creator too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll try making my sprite once I'm on my computer.


----------



## Josh

Changed Miku.


----------



## Hiro

Sorry that i finished it so late...

Anyway:








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/10429vq.png[/IMG]


----------



## Josh

Hey, That's awesome!
I'll put this in my signature right after I've done what I'm doing.


----------



## PoxyLemon

how can i actually get these sprite as a picture instead of a blank screen?


----------



## Josh

Press the button and upload it to "tinypic.com"


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> how can i actually get these sprite as a picture instead of a blank screen?


maybe try refreshing the page (where you make the sprite) ?
I 'unno. xD


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Hey, That's awesome!
> I'll put this in my signature right after I've done what I'm doing.


Thanks ;D

Just thought that i'd make another colour for it:









		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/ulajd.png[/IMG]


----------



## Josh

Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/10429vq.png[/IMG][/URL]


Put this in your signatures if you can please, Thanks.


----------



## Hiro

Heh, just changed my signature ;D


----------



## Josh

Thanks Rogar, Posted on the front page.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Rogar, Posted on the front page.


Np, always here ;D


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Press the button and upload it to "tinypic.com"


pressing the button wont work

the best way is if i print screen 


tinypic and all that lot didnt work it sed the was an error


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press the button and upload it to "tinypic.com"
> 
> 
> 
> pressing the button wont work
> 
> the best way is if i print screen
> 
> 
> tinypic and all that lot didnt work it sed the was an error
Click to expand...

ehemm




			
				Me said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i actually get these sprite as a picture instead of a blank screen?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe try refreshing the page (where you make the sprite) ?
> I 'unno. xD
Click to expand...


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press the button and upload it to "tinypic.com"
> 
> 
> 
> pressing the button wont work
> 
> the best way is if i print screen
> 
> 
> tinypic and all that lot didnt work it sed the was an error
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ehemm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i actually get these sprite as a picture instead of a blank screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe try refreshing the page (where you make the sprite) ?
> I 'unno. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

im sorry sarah

i tried that to but that didnt work either


----------



## Sarah

hehe, it's okay. I wasn't mad, but I know it kinda looked like I was. xD
Aww D:
&& If you need any more sprites, Print Screen them and I'll make it for you


----------



## Elliot

Is it cool, if i don't get to be hero, can i change it to something else? o-o


----------



## PoxyLemon

i have came up wid some ideas but it depends if the others want us to make em


----------



## Elliot

I tried to make a sprite 8D


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> i have came up wid some ideas but it depends if the others want us to make em


You mean ideas for sprites ? If so, I can make them.


----------



## PoxyLemon

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I tried to generate a sprite 8D


not bad Elly

@Sarah: if people want us too and Josh says we can then u cans


----------



## ashwee

the sprite maker is really cool
if you need help josh i could make some sprites for you


----------



## Josh

Sure ashwee, That'll be great.


----------



## ashwee

alrighty 
just pm me if you need any help, id be glad to aid you


----------



## PoxyLemon

josh me and sarah where gonna make some sprites can we help too
??


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Just search around the pages and sprite any sprite you can.
Leave the sprites you can't do to me, I will make it hand made.


----------



## Sarah

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, Just search around the pages and sprite any sprite you can.
> Leave the sprites you can't do to me, I will make it hand made.


Okay.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, Just search around the pages and sprite any sprite you can.
> Leave the sprites you can't do to me, I will make it hand made.


ok Josh


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Just search around the pages and sprite any sprite you can.
> Leave the sprites you can't do to me, I will make it hand made.
> 
> 
> 
> ok Josh
Click to expand...

Print Screen and sprites you make, and PM them to me. I'll remake them for you. : D


----------



## AndyB

What about the heroes, would you be spriting them Josh, or the other two?


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> What about the heroes, would you be spriting them Josh, or the other two?


Yeah I will, It's your choice if you want to.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the heroes, would you be spriting them Josh, or the other two?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will, It's your choice if you want to.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'll leave it to you. I don't know what I'm doing. =P


----------



## PoxyLemon

sarah and Josh this one is Conor's

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the heroes, would you be spriting them Josh, or the other two?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will, It's your choice if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I'll leave it to you. I don't know what I'm doing. =P
Click to expand...

Haha, That's fine with me.


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the heroes, would you be spriting them Josh, or the other two?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will, It's your choice if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I'll leave it to you. I don't know what I'm doing. =P
Click to expand...

Double post :/


----------



## Nixie

Should I make some more buttons to put into people's sigs?


----------



## PoxyLemon

and here is Phil's unless hes done his

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh

Sorry but I've done Phil's already.


----------



## Sarah

rroqer, just PM them to me. ;P


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> rroqer, just PM them to me. ;P


kk sarah


EDIT: can i do any actor i want or is there types i cant do?


----------



## Sarah

Here's Conor's.
rroqer made it.


----------



## Conor

Looks good.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Conor said:
			
		

> Looks good.


thanks conor

@sarah: thank you


----------



## Sarah

Conor said:
			
		

> Looks good.


Do you want anything changed ?


----------



## Conor

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want anything changed ?
Click to expand...

Nope, its fine ;D


----------



## Sarah

Okay. Great.


----------



## PoxyLemon

josh can i make a sprite i want or is there a restriction
??


----------



## Hal

Name:Hal
Age:16
Role:Hero Or Mage
Picture/Description:Soon
Items/Equipment/Power:He incorporates the flames he ignites into his fighting style, greatly increasing the strength of his blows and movements.Fire is exceptionally strong able to even burn through metal.The type of fire can be changed like it can be solidified to cling to surfaces.Gives Hal immunity to cold temperature.
Will you voice act?:Maybe


----------



## PoxyLemon

Hal said:
			
		

> Name:Hal
> Age:16
> Role:Hero
> Picture/Description:Soon
> Items/Equipment:Soon
> Will you voice act?:Maybe


love the fairy tail DP hal  and josh can i make any sprite or is there a resritction?


----------



## Hal

WHAT?


----------



## Josh

You can stop spriting for today, You can make random villagers and PM them to me.
I got to go now and I'll add you Hal tommorow.


----------



## ashwee

alrighty, ill help make some later


----------



## Hal

Sweet!


----------



## Phil

i will help Josh


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> You can stop spriting for today, You can make random villagers and PM them to me.
> I got to go now and I'll add you Hal tommorow.


kk josh ill do em later


----------



## Trundle

Am I too late??
Name:Aiden
Age: 14?
Role: Pirate
Picture/Description: Piratey??? Err... Wait for it.
Items/Equipment: Silver Axe
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Sarah

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Am I too late??
> Name:Aiden
> Age: 14?
> Role: Pirate
> Picture/Description: Piratey??? Err... Wait for it.
> Items/Equipment: Silver Axe
> Will you voice act?: No


Nope. You're not too late.


----------



## ashwee

i attempted comatose's request
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
if you dont want to use it, its fine by me


----------



## Phil

:O
it looks nice


----------



## ashwee

Phil said:
			
		

> :O
> it looks nice


thank you 
it doesnt match the description perfectly though, there wasnt any brown hair lol


----------



## Phil

oh well it still looks good


----------



## Elliot

May i change my application to this? -

Name: Elliot. (Game Name : Nyuh-Suhlal. The 1st. )
Age:14 In real life, Game Age- (42-55+ ) ;D
Role: King.
Picture/Description:Someone that looks like this.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(You may change it any way you like 8D.</div>
This King named Nyuh-Suhlal The 1st was a little boy back then when he became king. He is known to people as, "King of Heroes." He was one of the people back then when he was young that helped battle evil , help the poor, shelter the homeless, and save the stranded. He wears the light blue wings in honor of his bravery. These light blue wings make him fly of course, yet give him power to predict the future, and is the wings that hold the power. So the wings are called ," The Wings that God holds.". Many people think of him as a god. He has the power of Teleporting, and almost any power you can imagine. He hides in a secret cave, to hide himself from any evil. He fears that one guy would come, a guy that has more power then him would come get him and rip him out of his power. He sometimes dresses as another person to hide his identity. He tells anyone he trusts a secret.
Items/Equipment: A mystical staff, a magical power at his right hand. 
Will you voice act?: No, Haha. ;P


----------



## PoxyLemon

Mrmr i attempted at making a pirate for you

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Hiro

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Villagers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















</div>

Hope you like 'em ;D

(PS: You don't need to use them if you don't want to)


----------



## Josh

Thanks for the sprites! You can all be in my spriting team when sign ups close.
Thanks for the applications and Elliot your story is interesting.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks for the sprites! You can all be in my spriting team when sign ups close.
> Thanks for the applications and Elliot your story is interesting.


No problem ;D

Glad that you liked them.


----------



## AndyB

Really good looking sprites everyone.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Really good looking sprites everyone.


Why thank you.


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good looking sprites everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
Click to expand...

I'm having a little go on the sprite creator now. I may post some random things I make up for a good laugh. Random characters of course.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good looking sprites everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a little go on the sprite creator now. I may post some random things I make up for a good laugh. Random characters of course.
Click to expand...

Villagers?


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good looking sprites everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a little go on the sprite creator now. I may post some random things I make up for a good laugh. Random characters of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Villagers?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm having some fun making these. I wont do anyone as I don't really know whose been done.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good looking sprites everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having a little go on the sprite creator now. I may post some random things I make up for a good laugh. Random characters of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Villagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm having some fun making these. I wont do anyone as I don't really know whose been done.
Click to expand...

Oh, ok.

@Josh: Have you finished making my sprite yet?


----------



## Hiro

Sorry for DP, but has Sean's sprite been made? 'Cause i want to try making it xD


----------



## AndyB

Ok, so here's what I got so far.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















</div>
I think the first one looks like Billy Mays.
"HI, Billy Mays here! Coming to you today with another _fan_-tasitc new RPG."


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, so here's what I got so far.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I think the first one looks like Billy Mays.
> "HI, Billy Mays here! Coming to you today with another _fan_-tasitc new RPG."


Those are great ;D


----------



## Josh

Damn, Awesome!


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here's what I got so far.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I think the first one looks like Billy Mays.
> "HI, Billy Mays here! Coming to you today with another _fan_-tasitc new RPG."
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great ;D
Click to expand...

I have some others, but I wont bother posting them.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here's what I got so far.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I think the first one looks like Billy Mays.
> "HI, Billy Mays here! Coming to you today with another _fan_-tasitc new RPG."
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some others, but I wont bother posting them.
Click to expand...



Do eet.


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here's what I got so far.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I think the first one looks like Billy Mays.
> "HI, Billy Mays here! Coming to you today with another _fan_-tasitc new RPG."
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some others, but I wont bother posting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do eet.
Click to expand...

They are of possible heroes/villains, so I'll leave those to Josh.


----------



## Josh

Also I added you as Hero anyways, Learn to read.


----------



## Trundle

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Mrmr i attempted at making a pirate for you
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Hmm. Thanks for trying, but I can't even see it... Hehe.


----------



## Josh

I'm actually suprised that he hasn't replied..

Anyways back on topic. I may start doing the game by Friday as everything is going well and I know that no one else will join in.
I will also name each villager out of someone from TBT who hasn't joined in.

So what do you think?


----------



## Trundle

Nice. ^_^


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm actually suprised that he hasn't replied..
> 
> Anyways back on topic. I may start doing the game by Friday as everything is going well and I know that no one else will join in.
> I will also name each villager out of someone from TBT who hasn't joined in.
> 
> So what do you think?


Liking the idea. So by Friday you'll announce everyone of the major roles?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, but on Thursday will be the PM's.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, but on Thursday will be the PM's.


Ooh, interesting. =D


----------



## Hiro

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>NEW USERBARS </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






		Code:
	

[img]http://i48.tinypic.com/xbxzpy.png[/img]








		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/2lasrrs.png[/IMG]

</div>


----------



## Josh

Nice Rogar, Loving the green one.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nice Rogar, Loving the green one.


Thanks ;D

After a close look, the yelow one sucks :/

*brb*


----------



## Hiro

Fixed the yellow userbar ;D


----------



## Josh

That's better, I'll change it on the front page.


----------



## Sky master

...erm...any better spaces open?like boss or evil guy?#
plz! cuz im not being a gay shopkeeper!(unless my charactor really fights and plays a role instead of hi how are you...bye!hi how are you?...bye!hi how are you?...bye for 5 gay years)


----------



## Josh

You already signed up, As a hero remember?
You may change roles if you want but sign the application.
Your not even a shopkeeper so I have no idea why your bringing this up, No need for supid comments.


----------



## Trundle

Lol.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
^That's me^


----------



## Silverstorms

Sky master said:
			
		

> ...erm...any better spaces open?like boss or evil guy?#
> plz! cuz im not being a gay shopkeeper!(unless my charactor really fights and plays a role instead of hi how are you...bye!hi how are you?...bye!hi how are you?...bye for 5 gay years)


You do fight. You fight for the wellbeing of the economy.


----------



## Trundle

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...erm...any better spaces open?like boss or evil guy?#
> plz! cuz im not being a gay shopkeeper!(unless my charactor really fights and plays a role instead of hi how are you...bye!hi how are you?...bye!hi how are you?...bye for 5 gay years)
> 
> 
> 
> You do fight. You fight for the wellbeing of the economy.
Click to expand...

Lol!  ^_^


----------



## Sarah

Mrmr said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrmr i attempted at making a pirate for you
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Thanks for trying, but I can't even see it... Hehe.
Click to expand...

Hehe, that's cause the save button isn't working for him, so he print screens it and I remake it for him. : P
But anyways, I see you've made your own so I have no need remaking it now.


----------



## Trundle

Oh. Well that was fun. I feel like making more. Or even edit my own..


----------



## Rockman!

Hey, Josh, I've got a question.

Will there be music in this game when you fight a boss?


----------



## Sarah

Here are some villagers made by rroqer:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Villager Sprites by rroqer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









</div>

Here are some villagers made by me. (I know I already PM'ed these to you, Josh., but I felt like posting them too. : P

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Villager Sprites made by me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh

Yeah Rockman there will be music, I'll try find some (crediting the owners) and I may ask some people to ask me make/mix some.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah Rockman there will be music, I'll try find some (crediting the owners) and I may ask some people to ask me make/mix some.


If my boss gets his own theme, it should sound like _One Winged Angel_ from _FF7_


----------



## Josh

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Rockman there will be music, I'll try find some (crediting the owners) and I may ask some people to ask me make/mix some.
> 
> 
> 
> If my boss gets his own theme, it should sound like _One Winged Angel_ from _FF7_
Click to expand...

Sure, I'll make sure I'll add that for yours an add a little remix.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Rockman there will be music, I'll try find some (crediting the owners) and I may ask some people to ask me make/mix some.
> 
> 
> 
> If my boss gets his own theme, it should sound like _One Winged Angel_ from _FF7_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I'll make sure I'll add that for yours an add a little remix.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

;D


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Here are some villagers made by rroqer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Villager Sprites by rroqer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Here are some villagers made by me. (I know I already PM'ed these to you, Josh., but I felt like posting them too. : P
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Villager Sprites made by me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


thanks sarah ill get to making more right now


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Question:What is the software to do this and where can I buy it?

(Just curious)


----------



## Josh

RPG VX, Enterbrain.
Research.

I don't mind if anyone tries to make an RPG because I know that it'll take a long time for them to master it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Josh. said:
			
		

> RPG VX, Enterbrain.
> Research.
> 
> I don't mind if anyone tries to make an RPG because I know that it'll take a long time for them to master it.


Thank U


----------



## Josh

Er, No Problem?


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Er, No Problem?


Haha, i own RPGMVX too and it took me 50 minutes worth of tutorial to learn about events and how to use them.


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, No Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, i own RPGMVX too and it took me 50 minutes worth of tutorial to learn about events and how to use them.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I mean It's kind of difficult to learn the basics and if you want to make an awesome game, You have to be ready to research for atleast 1 month so don't think it's easy


----------



## SamXX

This sounds like it's shaping up nicely, I can't wait!


----------



## Yokie

Can you add me to list, Josh?


----------



## SilentHopes

I want my character to look like this

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Click me!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Thanks Sam.

Yokie I'll add you sorry If I took long also Rorato sure.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, Thanks Sam.
> 
> Yokie I'll add you sorry If I took long also Rorato sure.


By the way, I pm'd you some support sigs so yeah.  This is going to turn out great!


----------



## Josh

New Signatures made by Rorato, I have to say they're great:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signature 1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	




		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG.png[/img][/url]




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signature 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	




		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG2.png[/img][/url]




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Signature 3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	




		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][img]http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG3.png[/img][/url]




</div>

If you want to, Add them into your signatures.


----------



## SilentHopes

Nevermind. Josh. Fixed it.


----------



## Josh

Edited them.


----------



## Tyler

Name: Tyler
Age: 16
Role: Badass King (or just plain King if we must)
Picture/Description: http://i47.tinypic.com/2uhl1ua.png (That's a burger king crown, for the record)
Items/Equipment: Pencil and Paper, Burger King Onion Rings, and the Ban Hammer
Will you voice act?: Maybe?


----------



## Hiro

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Name: Tyler
> Age: 16
> Role: Badass King (or just plain King if we must)
> Picture/Description: http://i47.tinypic.com/2uhl1ua.png (That's a burger king crown, for the record)
> Items/Equipment: Pencil and Paper, Burger King Onion Rings, and the Ban Hammer
> Will you voice act?: Maybe?


Sexy biatch ;D


----------



## Tyler

Rogar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Tyler
> Age: 16
> Role: Badass King (or just plain King if we must)
> Picture/Description: http://i47.tinypic.com/2uhl1ua.png (That's a burger king crown, for the record)
> Items/Equipment: Pencil and Paper, Burger King Onion Rings, and the Ban Hammer
> Will you voice act?: Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy biatch ;D
Click to expand...

I try hard.  B)


----------



## Josh

Badass king, I like that.
Thanks for your application OCM ^_^


----------



## Rockman!




----------



## «Jack»

Rockman. said:
			
		

>


"Prees Start"


----------



## Rockman!

Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prees Start"
Click to expand...

*censored.2.0*.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## SilentHopes

Rockman. said:
			
		

>


Cool.  By the way, it says Prees Start...


----------



## Tyler

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  By the way, it says Prees Start...
Click to expand...

No no no. Prees start is the noob way of saying press start here at TBT.


----------



## Rockman!

There.


----------



## Yokie

Rockman. said:
			
		

> There.


Awesome!   
That pointer's from AC:WW, right?


----------



## SilentHopes

Rockman. said:
			
		

> There.


You still didn't fix the one in your signature....

And the last two S's on Press are different than the one in Start...


----------



## Rockman!

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> That pointer's from AC:WW, right?
Click to expand...

Yes.
It is.


----------



## Tyler

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't fix the one in your signature....
> 
> And the last two S's on Press are different than the one in Start...
Click to expand...

Wow tough crowd...


----------



## Josh

Wow, Awesome!
I'll add it to the front page soon.


----------



## [Nook]

Are you going to add mine, Josh?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Rockman. said:
			
		

> There.


can i put it in my sig?


----------



## Rockman!

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i put it in my sig?
Click to expand...

Yeah, feel free to use it


----------



## Josh

Oh yeah, Your boss nook. I've added it.


----------



## Hiro

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>USERBAR MANIA xP</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




		Code:
	

[URL=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/1/?x=0#post8819634][IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/mhbuae.jpg[/IMG][/URL]







		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/25ez7yc.jpg[/IMG]

</div>

New userbars 

This time with a premade code including URL+IMG


----------



## Josh

Yay, Thanks.


----------



## Hiro

Heh, it's kinda fun making them xD

Fixed the purple one.


----------



## NikoKing

You know, I'll make some awesome signatures to support this, just give me until Monday and I should probably be able to get 2 done  .  I honestly think Rorato's (no offense) sigs are awful :S .


----------



## Hiro

-Niko said:
			
		

> I honestly think Rorato's (no offense) sigs are awful :S .


Sorry, but...

I second that.


----------



## Josh

Thanks Niko, I thought Rorato's were alright :O .
Also I have got a story line in plan, I'll post it soon and it is 90% cliche free.


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Niko, I thought Rorato's were alright :O .
> Also I have got a story line in plan, I'll post it soon and it is 90% cliche free.


woo 
if you need any help id be glad to help with the best to my ability


----------



## Josh

Alright, I'll post it up soon.


----------



## ashwee

sweet


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Niko, I thought Rorato's were alright :O .
> Also I have got a story line in plan, I'll post it soon and it is 90% cliche free.


Only  10% cliche? Sounds good to me.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh i have finished the sand villiagers and have sent em to Sarah


----------



## Kyle

If you're going to name villagers from TBT users who haven't signed up, can I change roles? I mainly decided to be a villager from the basis of them being scarce.


----------



## Josh

Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.

1,000 Years later...

It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.

You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.

As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...

So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf? 

You will have to play to find out.. _</div>

So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand


----------



## Kyle

Seems good, I couldn't come up w/ something better.


----------



## Josh

Hah, Thanks. I think It could be interesting to work with.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand


Clich


----------



## SilentHopes

-Niko said:
			
		

> You know, I'll make some awesome signatures to support this, just give me until Monday and I should probably be able to get 2 done  .  I honestly think Rorato's (no offense) sigs are awful :S .


It's a picture of a forest with words on it. Do you expect it to be _good_?

And at this point I've nearly given up. I've gotten *one* "I like this" comment throughout the 20+ I've actually made, so it's kinda hard to do anything _well_, which is something I'm having a problem with.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand


not half bad there josh


----------



## Hiro

Edited application on page three.

Also, Josh, can you please replace the purple userbar with the new one?


----------



## Sarah

Here's rroqer's sand villagers.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































    </div>


----------



## Trundle

Hehe. I'm not sure if that worked..


----------



## Sarah

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Hehe. I'm not sure if that worked..


You're supposed to save it and upload it to tinypic.


----------



## NikoKing

Rorato said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'll make some awesome signatures to support this, just give me until Monday and I should probably be able to get 2 done  .  I honestly think Rorato's (no offense) sigs are awful :S .
> 
> 
> 
> It's a picture of a forest with words on it. Do you expect it to be _good_?
> 
> And at this point I've nearly given up. I've gotten *one* "I like this" comment throughout the 20+ I've actually made, so it's kinda hard to do anything _well_, which is something I'm having a problem with.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I suppose so.  But still, you could have probably spiced it up a little bit :\ .  I'm not being rude or anything, I'm just saying what I think.  I mean, at least it gets the idea of showing that it supports TBT RPG  .


----------



## Josh

I have to go now, PM me any questions or post onto this topic.


----------



## Sporge27

hehe I like mine


----------



## nooky13

Name: nooky13
Age: 11
Role: sales man please
Picture/Description: I want to have black hair with blue eyes. A typicial salesman trying to get money out of people. Like a dealer.
Items/Equipment: sword?
Will you voice act?: yes of course I will


Thanks very much Josh


----------



## Hiro

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Woo, look! I can makez sig.


----------



## Trundle

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. I'm not sure if that worked..
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to save it and upload it to tinypic.
Click to expand...

I did it on an iPod. Lol.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Here's rroqer's sand villagers.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


thanks again sarah


----------



## Trundle

Mysterious Strangers. Lol.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
Random. 
If anyone wants me to make some, I like doing it.  ^_^


----------



## NikoKing

I don't like to make signatures using logos, but I tried my best  .


----------



## Trundle

What program did you use to make that.
I'm trying out lots of different ones.


----------



## NikoKing

Mrmr said:
			
		

> What program did you use to make that.
> I'm trying out lots of different ones.


Me?  I use Photoshop CS4, which normally isn't free unless you pirate it.  GIMP is like Photoshop, but is free. GIMP has less features though.


----------



## Trundle

Okay, that's cool.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand


I was thinking about having it about an evil person (HAXOR) who hacks to become a mod, then goes crazy banishing people with the ban hammer.


YOU MUST MINI-MOD!

EDIT: I forgot, here is my sprite


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand


good job josh 
but being the grammar police that i am, i would tidy up a few things


----------



## PoxyLemon

josh i have created some snow villagers and sent them to Sarah


----------



## «Jack»

ashwee said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand
> 
> 
> 
> good job josh
> but being the grammar police that i am, i would tidy up a few things
Click to expand...

Considering the fact you don't capitalize the word "I", you don't qualify as being one of the grammar police.


----------



## Gnome

ashwee said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand
> 
> 
> 
> good job josh
> but being the grammar police that i am, i would tidy up a few things
Click to expand...

You say you're grammatically correct when you don't even capitalize your I's? Or periods!?


----------



## SilentHopes

Jak said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand
> 
> 
> 
> good job josh
> but being the grammar police that i am, i would tidy up a few things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the fact you don't capitalize the word "I", you don't qualify as being one of the grammar police.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Grammar police _*always *_ capitalize their I's.


----------



## NikoKing

-Niko said:
			
		

> I don't like to make signatures using logos, but I tried my best  .


Quoting again so Josh can see.  .


----------



## PoxyLemon

-Niko said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to make signatures using logos, but I tried my best  .
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting again so Josh can see.  .
Click to expand...

to bad since u dont like using logos 

6/10


----------



## Gnome

Anyways, I think we can all agree, Grammar Nazis > Grammar Police.


----------



## ashwee

Rorato said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand
> 
> 
> 
> good job josh
> but being the grammar police that i am, i would tidy up a few things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the fact you don't capitalize the word "I", you don't qualify as being one of the grammar police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Grammar police _*always *_ capitalize their I's.
Click to expand...

i know, im not going to take the time to sound like a smartass on the internet
but when it comes to the script, i thought id try to help josh out a little


----------



## ashwee

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to make signatures using logos, but I tried my best  .
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting again so Josh can see.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad since u dont like using logos
> 
> 6/10
Click to expand...

i like it  good job


----------



## Gnome

ashwee said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. Here it goes. I'm not the best at storylines but I'm pretty awesome at scripts.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">_
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> 1,000 Years later...
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out.. _</div>
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any ideas?
> I'm not good at writting plots so you should understand
> 
> 
> 
> good job josh
> but being the grammar police that i am, i would tidy up a few things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering the fact you don't capitalize the word "I", you don't qualify as being one of the grammar police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Grammar police _*always *_ capitalize their I's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, im not going to take the time to sound like a smartass on the internet
> but when it comes to the script, i thought id try to help josh out a little
Click to expand...

I'd* Josh* I*

GAH.


----------



## Tyler

Gnome said:
			
		

> Anyways, I think we can all agree, Grammar Nazis > Grammar Police.


Eh, I prefer Grammar Whores. I fall into all three of those categories.


----------



## Micah

I need to know if wizards are good or bad guys.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Comatose said:
			
		

> I need to know if wizards are good or bad guys.


i would say good


----------



## Bacon Boy

So what did I miss?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So what did I miss?


 not alot, just my sand villagers, josh's storyline and some other stuff i cant remember


----------



## Josh

I'm not 100% good at grammar as you see..
I'll hire some Grammar polices (WTF) to help me sort this out.

Wow Niko Awesome I like It, I'll add it to the front page. Also Rogars yours is great too.

Thanks for the sprites all and Wizards are good and Witches are bad, Which reminds me...


----------



## Fillfall

Witch sprite are you making now Josh.?


----------



## Josh

Going to check the list soon, then do it later.
I'm on my phone thats why ;P


----------



## Chubbunz

my sprite
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
I think it looks good
Name:Stephanie
Age:13
Role:boss
Picture/Description:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Items/Equipment:black guitar or a sword and shield 
Will you voice act?:no


----------



## Josh

Thanks, Also fill this out:

Name:
Age:
Role:
Picture/Description:
Items/Equipment:
Will you voice act?:


----------



## Trundle

There. I'm actually a Grammar Police until I get lazy. Lol.


----------



## «Jack»

Mrmr said:
			
		

> There. I'm actually a Grammar Police until I get lazy. Lol.


"A Grammar Police"?
Tsk, tsk.
"Grammar Police" is a plural noun, and "a" is a singular article. Your sentence is incorrect.


----------



## Josh

Jak said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There. I'm actually a Grammar Police until I get lazy. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> "A Grammar Police"?
> Tsk, tsk.
> "Grammar Police" is a plural noun, and "a" is a singular article. Your sentence is incorrect.
Click to expand...

I'll hire you since you are helping me with the grammar in W2WC, Also I see your very good.
I'm not so good at grammar, My 12 year old brother is better :/


----------



## NikoKing

Your support image spoiler is screwed up for me, and some image isn't showing :S .


----------



## PoxyLemon

-Niko said:
			
		

> Your support image spoiler is screwed up for me, and some image isn't showing :S .


wait what are u on about?


----------



## Nixie

I'll join the Grammar Police! XD

Need any help with pictures, buttons and sigs etc... For advertising the game?


----------



## Trundle

Hmm. Well I'm not THAT good.


----------



## Josh

Nixie I think we have way too many signatures/userbars 
But if you could make avatars that'll be good.


----------



## Trundle

Yea. I don't think we have any yet.
I made these people with wings for fun
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh, did you ever fix my avie? (Power was gone, so no idea.)


----------



## Pear

I'm just wondering if my character got in. I'm feeling to lazy to sift through 50 pages.


----------



## Josh

Well you'll have to wait and see on Friday


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Well you'll have to wait and see on Friday


sfasgsdfasdf But we wanna know now! D:


----------



## Josh

I would, But I don't know if anymore people would apply  .
I'll see if I'll announce it today as my brother and I are getting ready to make another C++ game.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> I would, But I don't know if anymore people would apply  .
> I'll see if I'll announce it today as my brother and I are getting ready to make another C++ game.


Hahaha, busy bees I see. =P


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, But I don't know if anymore people would apply  .
> I'll see if I'll announce it today as my brother and I are getting ready to make another C++ game.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, busy bees I see. =P
Click to expand...

Yeah, 

But it is easy for us and my brother is very smart considering he is 12 years old.

Anyways I'll close sign ups in 10 minutes as I doubt anyone else will sign up.
I will PM every Hero/Villain for why they want to roles.
Then after 30 minutes, The roles will be announced!

Please, When I say these roles.. Don't get upset with what I have chosen. This has been chosen fairly and I know who would be good at these roles and who won't.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, But I don't know if anymore people would apply  .
> I'll see if I'll announce it today as my brother and I are getting ready to make another C++ game.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, busy bees I see. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> But it is easy for us and my brother is very smart considering he is 12 years old.
> 
> Anyways I'll close sign ups in 10 minutes as I doubt anyone else will sign up.
> I will PM every Hero/Villain for why they want to roles.
> Then after 30 minutes, The roles will be announced!
> 
> Please, When I say these roles.. Don't get upset with what I have chosen. This has been chosen fairly and I know who would be good at these roles and who won't.
Click to expand...

Just wondering, what if those that are PMed aren't online right now?
And they can't reply within that 30 minutes.


----------



## NikoKing

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your support image spoiler is screwed up for me, and some image isn't showing :S .
> 
> 
> 
> wait what are u on about?
Click to expand...

The support graphic images on the 1st page, 2 of them wouldn't show for me.


----------



## Trundle

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, But I don't know if anymore people would apply  .
> I'll see if I'll announce it today as my brother and I are getting ready to make another C++ game.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, busy bees I see. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> But it is easy for us and my brother is very smart considering he is 12 years old.
> 
> Anyways I'll close sign ups in 10 minutes as I doubt anyone else will sign up.
> I will PM every Hero/Villain for why they want to roles.
> Then after 30 minutes, The roles will be announced!
> 
> Please, When I say these roles.. Don't get upset with what I have chosen. This has been chosen fairly and I know who would be good at these roles and who won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering, what if those that are PMed aren't online right now?
> And they can't reply within that 30 minutes.
Click to expand...

Mmhmm.


----------



## Josh

Don't worry guys, I thought about that while PMing everyone 

We'll have to wait 24 hours.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Don't worry guys, I thought about that while PMing everyone
> 
> We'll have to wait 24 hours.


u havent PMed me

EDIT: ignore this comment just noticed u ment Hero/Villian 

LOL


----------



## The Sign Painter

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys, I thought about that while PMing everyone
> 
> We'll have to wait 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> u havent PMed me
Click to expand...

*whispers*

That means you aren't in the game as a hero or villain.


----------



## Trundle

Well, duh.


----------



## Josh

I've got a feeling of 3 heroes.. Not going to name 
Teaser trailer will come out Tuesday!


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm SOOOOOOO excited!!!


----------



## PoxyLemon

i am too


----------



## Ciaran

Are we still allowed to apply??

I only found the thread now... *.*


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Are we still allowed to apply??
> 
> I only found the thread now... *.*


Nope. Too late.


----------



## AndyB

It's a bit late if you want to be someone of a main role, like a Hero, Kind etc.


----------



## Sarah

Here's some snow villagers by rroqer:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































</div>


----------



## laneybaney92

so are the parts annouced?


----------



## Sarah

laneybaney92 said:
			
		

> so are the parts annouced?


No. They will be tomorrow.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Here's some snow villagers by rroqer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


thanks again sarah

im working on some fire villagers right now


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some snow villagers by rroqer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again sarah
> 
> im working on some fire villagers right now
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some snow villagers by rroqer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again sarah
> 
> im working on some fire villagers right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem
Click to expand...

have u started on the fire villagers?


----------



## Sarah

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some snow villagers by rroqer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again sarah
> 
> im working on some fire villagers right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have u started on the fire villagers?
Click to expand...

No. I'll start them in... 5 minutes.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some snow villagers by rroqer:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again sarah
> 
> im working on some fire villagers right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have u started on the fire villagers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'll start them in... 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

ok then


----------



## laneybaney92

When will we now?


----------



## AndyB

laneybaney92 said:
			
		

> When will we *k*now?


Know what? When things are being announced? Tomorrow hopefully, heroes and such a bit later I think.


----------



## laneybaney92

What about queens?


----------



## AndyB

laneybaney92 said:
			
		

> What about queens?


That goes under "and such" I said. Kings, Queens, Heroes, Villains and Bosses are all the major characters.


----------



## laneybaney92

I hope i get it!


----------



## Trundle

Yea, most people want what they applied for. Lol.


----------



## laneybaney92

lol


----------



## [Nook]

I made a sword sprite. Anyone who has a character participating can use it in their character's sprite. I can make back, front, and other different perspective sprites if you need them.


----------



## Sarah

Here are some fire villagers by rroqer:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































</div>


----------



## Sarah

nook said:
			
		

> I made a sword sprite. Anyone who has a character participating can use it in their character's sprite. I can make back, front, and other different perspective sprites if you need them.


Do you use a website to make them ? 
(Sorry for double post)


----------



## PoxyLemon

Sarah! said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sword sprite. Anyone who has a character participating can use it in their character's sprite. I can make back, front, and other different perspective sprites if you need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a website to make them ?
> (Sorry for double post)
Click to expand...

i wanna make a weapon two, and make a hand-made sprite


----------



## [Nook]

Sarah! said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sword sprite. Anyone who has a character participating can use it in their character's sprite. I can make back, front, and other different perspective sprites if you need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a website to make them ?
> (Sorry for double post)
Click to expand...

I use Paint.


----------



## SilentHopes

This is my Polearm. 
The funny thing is, I found it on google images, but this is exactly (no joke) how I wanted it to look. It's actually the polearm I wanted...


----------



## Josh

You can apply if you want a role in the yellow or green section.
Thanks for the sprites rroqer and sarah!
Also nook awesome sword sprite, I'll use it and as you rorato.


----------



## Chubbunz

i made these hobos for fun
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








</div>


----------



## Josh

Ha, Thanks.
They actually look like them.


----------



## Chubbunz

your welcome :gyroidsideways:


----------



## AndyB

So what were you planning on announcing today?


----------



## Josh

The Heroes, Villains, Kings and Queens.
We'll have to wait and see at 8pm GMT.
I just hope no one gets mad at who I choose..


----------



## SamXX

Josh. said:
			
		

> The Heroes, Villains, Kings and Queens.
> We'll have to wait and see at 8pm GMT.
> I just hope no one gets mad at who I choose..


If someone doesn't get the part as a King/Queen, Hero/Villain, can they still be in the RPG as another character?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Any part.


----------



## Fillfall

Can I see a image of my guy? If you are done... I might have missed it on some pages, but yeah please show it to me.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> The Heroes, Villains, Kings and Queens.
> We'll have to wait and see at 8pm GMT.
> I just hope no one gets mad at who I choose..


Ok cool, looking forward to seeing the "cast".


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I've mapped the first town already. I'll post it up soon.


----------



## SamXX

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've mapped the first town already. I'll post it up soon.


Nice work, what's the software you use for this again?


----------



## Hiro

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've mapped the first town already. I'll post it up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, what's the software you use for this again?
Click to expand...

RPG Maker VX from Enterbrain.


----------



## Hiro

http://www.rpgmakervx.com/

^Their official site^


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> The Heroes, Villains, Kings and Queens.
> We'll have to wait and see at 8pm GMT.
> I just hope no one gets mad at who I choose..


What would that be in Central time?


----------



## Sarah

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heroes, Villains, Kings and Queens.
> We'll have to wait and see at 8pm GMT.
> I just hope no one gets mad at who I choose..
> 
> 
> 
> What would that be in Central time?
Click to expand...

2pm, I believe.


----------



## laneybaney92

wat about eastern time


----------



## Prof Gallows

laneybaney92 said:
			
		

> wat about eastern time


4pm?


----------



## laneybaney92

o ok


----------



## Sarah

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> laneybaney92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat about eastern time
> 
> 
> 
> 4pm?
Click to expand...

3pm. : P


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laneybaney92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat about eastern time
> 
> 
> 
> 4pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3pm. : P
Click to expand...

I was close though. lol

Just two more hours then.


----------



## SilentHopes

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laneybaney92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat about eastern time
> 
> 
> 
> 4pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3pm. : P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was close though. lol
> 
> Just two more hours then.
Click to expand...

Yup. I hope I get it....


----------



## Hiro

Rorato said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laneybaney92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat about eastern time
> 
> 
> 
> 4pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3pm. : P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was close though. lol
> 
> Just two more hours then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. I hope I get it....
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Name:Adam
Age:11
Role:Salesman
Picture/Description:Sells items needed for continuing the game.
Items/Equipment:Updates for the Sword and gun,things needed to finished the game, kinds of bullets,and a point system.
Will you voice act?:No


----------



## Vooloo

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Hiro

It's 15 heros that signed up.

The odds are tiny. :,(


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not looking to be a hero. Not sure if I pointed that out, so.. yeah. XD


----------



## Josh

You can still join ACC.

Alright, I'm going to start searching the people who deserve each role.
If you didn't reply to the PM please do or I will have to judge you on how I think you will be good at the game.

This is going to be VERY hard so don't get angry if you don't get what you want, I will have reasons.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Josh. said:
			
		

> You can still join ACC.
> 
> Alright, I'm going to start searching the people who deserve each role.
> If you didn't reply to the PM please do or I will have to judge you on how I think you will be good at the game.
> 
> This is going to be VERY hard so don't get angry if you don't get what you want, I will have reasons.


Thank You! Also, I don't care what I do in the RPB. I just want to help


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> You can still join ACC.
> 
> Alright, I'm going to start searching the people who deserve each role.
> If you didn't reply to the PM please do or I will have to judge you on how I think you will be good at the game.
> 
> This is going to be VERY hard so don't get angry if you don't get what you want, I will have reasons.


I DO NOT WANT THIS AND I AM VERY FAIL/raeg

Oh me. Does anyone remember that post nooky made in W2WC? That's just an impersonation xD


----------



## ashwee

i dont think i have much to worry about because i just wanted to be a villager, haha
would you like me to upload some random sprites or work on some hero ones later?


----------



## Josh

That'll be cool if you do, Thanks.
_________________________________________________
I've decided who got through, You'll have to wait in 1 hours time.


----------



## ashwee

alrighty, good luck to everyone who wanted a hero role


----------



## Trundle

Yup. Can't wait to see who it is.


----------



## Josh

Posting the results in 5 minutes!


----------



## 8bit

i want to help


----------



## Trundle

Ohemgee! Yay.


----------



## Rockman!

/giddy

=D


----------



## Trundle

[/supergiddy]


----------



## Josh

<big><big><big><big>*Alright!*</big></big></big></big>

This has been an Interesting few weeks and now I am going to announce who gets each role.
But before I do, Please remember that this has been hard for me and this is 100% legit.
If you want to complain please do, I won't rue.

First of all, Queens:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Queens</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Weldone Nixie and Laneybaney! You are going to be the Queens in TBT RPG!
*Reason:*
They were the only 2 people who signed up..
</div>

Secondly, Kings:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kings</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Weldone OddCrazyMe, Elly and JasonBurrows! You are going to be the Kings in TBT RPG!
*Reason:*
OddCrazyMe has an awesome backstory, Very interesting and unique. Using Burger King was a great Idea 

JasonBurrows had a good idea for his King.

Elly had a good description in mind, I love the idea of using a young King. He also combined him as a God.

</div>

OoooooO, It's getting here!

Thirdly... Villains:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Villains</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Weldone Jak, Miranda and Silverstorms!
*Reasons:*
Jak's Description was one of the best so far, I could imagine the person right infront of me!
He had a character that I could easily work with. Weldone!

Not because she is an Adminstrator, But her description was excellent. It kind of makes the Villain sound sexy  , Seducing people and all. Weldone!

Silver had a huge role in Pokemon TBT version, as the rival. His personality of his character is very catchy and you can easily feel empathy to him even he is a Villain. Weldone!
</div>

Now.. The part everyone has been waiting for.

Finally, Heroes:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Heroes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Weldone AndyB, Bacon Boy, Rorato. I have to re-think on some people so 2 more will be announced soon!

*Reasons:*
Wow, Andy. You've tried so hard to get into the part with all of the PMs with the descriptions. Your character reminds about those (1980's?) Investigators. It was so amazing just like Jaks. Awesome, Weldone.

Alfred your character is original and I can Imagine how his character can be like. It seems that his life has been messed up and I can see that it links up with the story line. Weldone!

Rorato's was very Interesting and quite sad. It made me want to know more about the character, Like a cliff hanger. I'm not going to say much but It was Interesting. Weldone!
</div>

Sorry if you didn't get your part :'( , Feel free to sign up again. 
For the hero's, Look what I said in the spoiler and just wait please.
I will write your scripts and you can check what you like about it or not. If you want, Feel free to make your own!

Sorry again, I really am sorry. I hate dissapointing people as most of you are my friends.

Weldone and Sorry!


----------



## «Jack»

Yey.


----------



## Trundle

Yay for everyone!


----------



## 8bit

Name:Marlon
Age:14
Role: Villian
Picture/Description:the name is marlon360 it is a robot http://i45.tinypic.com/vwqq8l.jpg[/IMG
]Items/Equipment: Lazer, Drill, Stun Gernade(Player looses 1 turn of battle), boxing glove(a boxing glove disposes out of arm) 
Will you voice act?:Probably if not im going to use robot effects


----------



## 8bit

awww im late


----------



## Josh

Sorry Marlon, It's a little too late.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I have a question, is this going to have a real time battle system or will it be turn based?


----------



## Thunder

D'aww, maybe i should've worked on a backstory xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

Master Crash said:
			
		

> D'aww, maybe i should've worked on a backstory xD


Were you trying to be a hero or villain?


----------



## AndyB

Awwesome! Looking foward to seeing/hearing more.
And just so you know, it was the 1950's. =)


----------



## Josh

I don't know about the battle system, Time to make a poll!

Sorry Master Crash D:
You can still apply for something else, Boss maybe?


----------



## Trundle

It all looks compliacated... Lol.


----------



## Sarah

Congratulations, everyone !


----------



## Josh

Now to make a teaser trailer!
It'll be on youtube tonight.


----------



## Trundle

Awesome. Post the link when you are done.


----------



## Elliot

Congratulations to the Queens, Kings, Villains, and Heroes!. (<small><small><small><small><small>worth reading pages 37-now.</small></small></small></small></small>) 
I can't wait to see the trailer. Good luck the other people that signed up for other roles!


----------



## 8bit

i want to be thug


----------



## Josh

Fill the forum out please Marlon.


----------



## Rockman!

Who's in ...?


----------



## Josh

Check the last page, It should say it


----------



## Micah

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Who's in ...?


Check page 58.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Is it possible to fill out a form to be a mini boss?


----------



## 8bit

same as villian application only no drill


----------



## Rockman!

Ack ...

I didn't get in ...


----------



## Thunder

Josh. said:
			
		

> I don't know about the battle system, Time to make a poll!
> 
> Sorry Master Crash D:
> You can still apply for something else, Boss maybe?


Sure, i think i'll do that.

Does he need a backstory or wut?


----------



## The Sign Painter

I just came up with a totally awesome backstory for my character

I had been watching my father practice fighting to protect his family, he was an incredibly strong blacksmith. One night, a villain (IDK which one to use, maybe Miranda) came into our home and demanded the best weaponry my father had made, but he couldn't give such an evil person such great weapons. The villain attacked my father, and he brought out his best weapon, a large war hammer he had made. The villain laughed as they destroyed him. I had woken up when they broke in the house though, so I saw the whole thing. My father lay bloody on the floor, with major damage to his chest and head. My mother came in, saw him, and tried to help him. She screamed out "YOU MONSTER! WHAT THE HECK HAVE YOU DONE TO MY WONDERFUL HUSBAND YOU FREAKING A-HOLE?!?!?!" Then the villain pointed their weapon at my mother, and attacked. Her blood curdling scream knocked me out, only to awake the next morning on the floor. I walked out into the room where their bodies lay, and cried. I saw that the war hammer was still there, soaked in blood. I took the war hammer and washed it, and decided that I was to help whoever had to fight the villains by smithing great items of defense so they don't suffer the same fate as my parents.


----------



## Elliot

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I just came up with a totally awesome backstory for my character
> 
> I had been watching my father practice fighting to protect his family, he was an incredibly strong blacksmith. One night, a villain (IDK which one to use, maybe Miranda) came into our home and demanded the best weaponry my father had made, but he couldn't give such an evil person such great weapons. The villain attacked my father, and he brought out his best weapon, a large war hammer he had made. The villain laughed as they destroyed him. I had woken up when they broke in the house though, so I saw the whole thing. My father lay bloody on the floor, with major damage to his chest and head. My mother came in, saw him, and tried to help him. She screamed out "YOU MONSTER! WHAT THE HECK HAVE YOU DONE TO MY WONDERFUL HUSBAND YOU FREAKING A-HOLE?!?!?!" Then the villain pointed their weapon at my mother, and attacked. Her blood curdling scream knocked me out, only to awake the next morning on the floor. I walked out into the room where their bodies lay, and cried. I saw that the war hammer was still there, soaked in blood. I took the war hammer and washed it, and decided that I was to help whoever had to fight the villains by smithing great items of defense so they don't suffer the same fate as my parents.


Nice backstory


----------



## Josh

Rockman, Your a boss.
All Bosses get through so don't worry 

Yeah Gallows, You may.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rockman, Your a boss.
> All Bosses get through so don't worry
> 
> Yeah Gallows, You may.


Well that made me happier.

Thanks for letting me know!
<3


----------



## Micah

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I just came up with a totally awesome backstory for my character
> 
> I had been watching my father practice fighting to protect his family, he was an incredibly strong blacksmith. One night, a villain (IDK which one to use, maybe Miranda) came into our home and demanded the best weaponry my father had made, but he couldn't give such an evil person such great weapons. The villain attacked my father, and he brought out his best weapon, a large war hammer he had made. The villain laughed as they destroyed him. I had woken up when they broke in the house though, so I saw the whole thing. My father lay bloody on the floor, with major damage to his chest and head. My mother came in, saw him, and tried to help him. She screamed out *"YOU MONSTER! WHAT THE HECK HAVE YOU DONE TO MY WONDERFUL HUSBAND YOU FREAKING A-HOLE?!?!?!"* Then the villain pointed their weapon at my mother, and attacked. Her blood curdling scream knocked me out, only to awake the next morning on the floor. I walked out into the room where their bodies lay, and cried. I saw that the war hammer was still there, soaked in blood. I took the war hammer and washed it, and decided that I was to help whoever had to fight the villains by smithing great items of defense so they don't suffer the same fate as my parents.


I lol'd.


----------



## 8bit

Thug Backstory
The Thug Marlon360 was one of the bosses valued robots until the boss turned evil then he didn't want to deal with this so he left him. He tells you the backstory of a boss and the character learns alot from marlon360. Marlon360 gives you a communticator that when you call him he gives advice about battles items and bosses. After You Defeat Him in a Battle he tells you the backstory and you learn that he isn't so bad and you befriend him.


----------



## Rockman!

Should I make a back-story for my character?

I feel like I should ...


----------



## SamXX

I didn't get in, oh well, I'm sure you know who's best to be in the game and stuff ^_^

I can help with other things if you like?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Should I make a back-story for my character?
> 
> I feel like I should ...


DOOO EEEET!

GOGOGOGO


----------



## 8bit

My Custom Marlon360 Spritehttp:
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=2099HrFb%2Fqvgx8dbprQAFoh4l5k2TGxc
( Yes I know it looks like R.O.B. thats my robot design)


----------



## Rockman!

I'll do it later then.

=3


----------



## AndyB

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Thug Backstory
> The Thug Marlon360 was one of the bosses valued robots until the boss turned evil then he didn't want to deal with this so he left him. He tells you the backstory of a boss and the character learns alot from marlon360. Marlon360 gives you a communticator that when you call him he gives advice about battles items and bosses. After You Defeat Him in a Battle he tells you the backstory and you learn that he isn't so bad and you befriend him.


"PRESS L TO DO A BARREL ROLL!"


----------



## Trundle

I'll make my own weapon. Lol.


----------



## Gnome

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Thug Backstory
> The Thug Marlon360 was one of the bosses valued robots until the boss turned evil then he didn't want to deal with this so he left him. He tells you the backstory of a boss and the character learns alot from marlon360. Marlon360 gives you a communticator that when you call him he gives advice about battles items and bosses. After You Defeat Him in a Battle he tells you the backstory and you learn that he isn't so bad and you befriend him.


Robots don't have feelings. So they can't have a change of heart, therefore you stay evil.


----------



## Elliot

AndyB said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug Backstory
> The Thug Marlon360 was one of the bosses valued robots until the boss turned evil then he didn't want to deal with this so he left him. He tells you the backstory of a boss and the character learns alot from marlon360. Marlon360 gives you a communticator that when you call him he gives advice about battles items and bosses. After You Defeat Him in a Battle he tells you the backstory and you learn that he isn't so bad and you befriend him.
> 
> 
> 
> "PRESS L TO DO A BARREL ROLL!"
Click to expand...

I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Entei Slider

Ummm who got the hero parts it says they have been chosen.....


----------



## 8bit

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug Backstory
> The Thug Marlon360 was one of the bosses valued robots until the boss turned evil then he didn't want to deal with this so he left him. He tells you the backstory of a boss and the character learns alot from marlon360. Marlon360 gives you a communticator that when you call him he gives advice about battles items and bosses. After You Defeat Him in a Battle he tells you the backstory and you learn that he isn't so bad and you befriend him.
> 
> 
> 
> Robots don't have feelings. So they can't have a change of heart, therefore you stay evil.
Click to expand...

what about Wall-E he had a change of heart


----------



## Thunder

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug Backstory
> The Thug Marlon360 was one of the bosses valued robots until the boss turned evil then he didn't want to deal with this so he left him. He tells you the backstory of a boss and the character learns alot from marlon360. Marlon360 gives you a communticator that when you call him he gives advice about battles items and bosses. After You Defeat Him in a Battle he tells you the backstory and you learn that he isn't so bad and you befriend him.
> 
> 
> 
> Robots don't have feelings. So they can't have a change of heart, therefore you stay evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about Wall-E he had a change of heart
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Trundle

Wall-E is like pwnage and everything.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Ummm who got the hero parts it says they have been chosen.....


It's on page 58


----------



## 8bit

Name:Marlon
Age:14
Role:Boss
Picture/Description:Marlon is the creator of Marlon360 picture:http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=2099HrFb/qsLBA3aSNXnBIh4l5k2TGxc
Items/Equipment: Sword, Mace, eyes of darkness(stuns enemy)
Will you voice act?robably this one


----------



## AndyB

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Name:Marlon
> Age:14
> Role:Boss
> Picture/Description:Marlon is the creator of Marlon360 picture:http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=2099HrFb/qsLBA3aSNXnBIh4l5k2TGxc
> Items/Equipment: Sword, Mace, eyes of darkness(stuns enemy)
> Will you voice act?robably this one


That's a final fantasy character. You can't use that as you character.


----------



## 8bit

ok i will make a picture


----------



## Prof Gallows

Are the boss characters using the human sprites too?


----------



## Vooloo

B'awww, I knew my character seemed unoriginal. ;-;


----------



## 8bit

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=2099HrFb%2Fquvh6xuLfcYG4h4l5k2TGxc the green warrior
or can someone make me a sprite of this ( i really want this one make it look human and evil keep the mask on and keep the clothes and spear just don't make it look like a reptile keep the same skin tone and red eyes)
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=2099HrFb%2FqvV27FC4OKQu4h4l5k2TGxc


----------



## Josh

The Bosses may use monster, human, robot ect sprites. I don't mind.
Sorry Miku D': Like I said before, I hate dissapointing people.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Josh. said:
			
		

> The Bosses may use monster, human, robot ect sprites. I don't mind.
> Sorry Miku D': Like I said before, I hate dissapointing people.


Can I see an example of what one might look like?
PMing it might be better if you don't wanna spoil stuff on here. XD


----------



## 8bit

I now have two related characters Marlon( Boss) and Marlon360 (Marlon's abandoned robot which he left at his old abandoned home)


----------



## Elliot

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I now have two related characters Marlon( Boss) and Marlon360 (Marlon's abandoned robot which he left at his old abandoned home)


No way.


----------



## Josh

You can only have one role marlon ^^


----------



## 8bit

then boss only if some one makes me a sprite the one i want that i showed how i wanted it to look like if not i will use marlon360 as a boss


----------



## Josh

Oh, Gallows. I'll PM you soon.


----------



## Tyler

Congrats to everyone who got in. 

Also, may I suggest that you try and post all the important info on the first post. It can be hard to follow what happens in this thread.


----------



## Elliot

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who got in.
> 
> Also, may I suggest that you try and post all the important info on the first post. It can be hard to follow what happens in this thread.


Their their Odd. Suggesting don't work. Demanding will.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I guess so


----------



## SamXX

Josh what other role could I be?


----------



## Jrrj15

Name:Jrrj15
Age:U pick
Role:Villager/wizard or thug
Picture/Description:Brown hair,brown eyes,White and red shirt,Blue pants
Items/Equipment:Sword/Magic staff or Mace
Will you voice act?:No


----------



## Josh

Added you Jrrj.
Sam you can be any other role that isn't crossed out.


----------



## Jrrj15

Thanks


----------



## PoxyLemon

hey josh i have made a sprite sword (well tried to)


----------



## Jrrj15

Are you using Rpg maker? If so which one?


----------



## Josh

Nice rroer!
Also I'm using VX.
Why does everyone want to know now


----------



## 8bit

Samual Get on MSN i need to tell you something you to josh


----------



## NikoKing

So wait, are sign-ups still open?  If so, I might consider signing up, but I don't think I will be.

On a side note, I hope you have fun making the game.  Make sure not to lose dedication, but try to increase it (something I failed to do when making Pokemon: TBT Version).


----------



## Josh

Sure Niko.
I am having fun making it but I can get stressed sometimes.
I just do it for a little while then rest and ect.


----------



## Jrrj15

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nice rroer!
> Also I'm using VX.
> Why does everyone want to know now


I just wanted to know cause I have 2000 lol


----------



## NikoKing

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure Niko.
> I am having fun making it but I can get stressed sometimes.
> I just do it for a little while then rest and ect.


Yeah, that's sort of what I did with Pokemon: TBT.  .


----------



## Josh

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rroer!
> Also I'm using VX.
> Why does everyone want to know now
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know cause I have 2000 lol
Click to expand...

Ah I see 
@Niko: It can be fun at some times, But when It comes to mapping.. I need to calm down


----------



## 8bit

Marlon's Backstory
Marlon was a firece Warrior he did this to make people respect him because during his younger life he was allways tossed asside as a monster but he killed those people he gained much power after that he trained night and day to become the best now he trains on top of a unknown mountain seeking for a person worthy enough of battling. He is very hard to hit because of his great speed and he is very acurrate his stats are some of the best ones he eliminated a pack of lions in 1/2 a second. He only has one person he can trust his worthy robot that tells him his locations marlon360.


----------



## Jrrj15

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Marlon's Backstory
> Marlon was a firece Warrior he did this to make people respect him because during his younger life he was allways tossed asside as a monster but he killed those people he gained much power after that he trained night and day to become the best now he trains on top of a unknown mountain seeking for a person worthy enough of battling. He is very hard to hit because of his great speed and he is very acurrate his stats are some of the best ones he eliminated a pack of lions in 1/2 a second. He only has one person he can trust his worthy robot that tells him his locations marlon360.


Good story


----------



## Josh

Thanks Marlon, I can't read it now because I'm tired and I won't read it properly 

I have to go now, Tommorow I will:

 Map First town
 Map Forest
 Map Cave
 First Boss (Rockman)

That may lead to the first demo so stay with me!


----------



## 8bit

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon's Backstory
> Marlon was a firece Warrior he did this to make people respect him because during his younger life he was allways tossed asside as a monster but he killed those people he gained much power after that he trained night and day to become the best now he trains on top of a unknown mountain seeking for a person worthy enough of battling. He is very hard to hit because of his great speed and he is very acurrate his stats are some of the best ones he eliminated a pack of lions in 1/2 a second. He only has one person he can trust his worthy robot that tells him his locations marlon360.
> 
> 
> 
> Good story
Click to expand...

Thanks and remember our old group the mario fan club T.M.F.C.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Have fun with mine Josh, when it comes to that.


----------



## Josh

I will 
I'll try make it as fun/funny as possible.
I would rate the age of this game 12+.. It's going to have some language that some people won't want to hear. Besides, You're meant to be 13+ to join TBT.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> I will
> I'll try make it as fun/funny as possible.
> I would rate the age of this game 12+.. It's going to have some language that some people won't want to hear. Besides, You're meant to be 13+ to join TBT.


Sounds like it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Name: Captain Gallows
Age: Unknown
Role: Boss
Picture/Description: An undead pirate captain. He commands a vast crew of zombie/skeleton priates and other types of poison monsters. He is a skeleton, and has a long black and yellow coat and no shirt that exposes his ribcage and such, a captains hat(pretty much a blue pirate hat). Sort of like this, but with the clothes a described
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Items/Equipment: Can summon two skeletons to fight for him, has a normal looking sword and pistol, and bombs that have poison gas. All of his attacks deal poison damage including the sword. His skeletons do normal damage.
Will you voice act?: No.


How's that?


----------



## 8bit

Josh edit the actors post and put me on the list please


----------



## Caleb

Name:TheLastCableGuy
Age:24
Role:Wizard
Picture/Description:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Lightning powers.
Items/Equipment: An electical cable tied around a metal pole.
Will you voice act?: Yep.

I'm now a Wizard :-}


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Name: Fluffy
Age: 13
Role: Wizard
Picture/Description:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Items/Equipment: A Staff with spells: Fire, Thunder, Blizzard, and Cure EDIT: Oh and Protect.
Will you voice act?: Sure why not?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Mercutio (my characters) back story and info


When Mercutio was a youth he always knew he would be presented with a strong and adventurous destiny. for years he studied the lost skill of NironBlade (Niron=Strength)
to be able to fight for his region in the war against the Orcs, but after turning him down he came across a fable of the Bell Tree, now he sets off for the Bell Trees power.

his home town is the fire realm/village.
favourite food(s): Melon Bread and Apples
height: 5,10
Likes: blood thirsty battles, a challenge
Dislikes: bunnies, wimps and cowards
Weapon: Lotus Blade (may sound wimpy but he likes it due to its power and capability
Looks: Blue hair, Blue eyes
Amour: Light shiny armour, Red royal cloak, Light Shiny shoulder plates and a light shiny headgear  ( lighty to move delicatly and fast, Shiny to blind opponents)


----------



## Prof Gallows

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Mercutio (my characters) back story and info
> 
> 
> When Mercutio was a youth he always knew he would be presented with a strong and adventurous destiny. for years he studied the lost skill of NironBlade (Niron=Strength)
> to be able to fight for his region in the war against the Orcs, but after turning him down he came across a fable of the Bell Tree, now he sets off for the Bell Trees power.
> 
> his home town is the fire realm/village.
> favourite food(s): Melon Bread and Apples
> height: 5,10
> Likes: blood thirsty battles, a challenge
> Dislikes: bunnies, wimps and cowards


While that is very interesting, I don't think favorite food, likes, dislikes, and height are important in the application.

You also didn't list anything about looks, weapons.. or pretty much anything.


----------



## laneybaney92

wherer r the roles?


----------



## AndyB

laneybaney92 said:
			
		

> wherer r the roles?


On the first page, the ones not crossed out.


----------



## laneybaney92

oh ok thanks wait so whoever tried out got it im confused


----------



## Trundle

My backstory.
Aiden was a sailor's son. Not a pirate, just a sailor. He and his dad were mutinied (??) by his crew where his dad was thrown off the boat and drowned. Aiden swam to the (close) nearest island and joined a crew of pirates. Now 5 years later, under influeance of the pirates, he is now sailing the sea, always remembering what has happened to his dad. 
Sorry for how sucky that was.
Likes: Lots of axes, his close friends.
Dislikes: Annoying people, err...?
Info: Always using axes, (silver axe right now)
Creative, always thinking differently.


----------



## Trundle

Laneybaney, I'm pretty sure you made queen.


----------



## laneybaney92

Ok I'm just confused lol


----------



## PoxyLemon

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercutio (my characters) back story and info
> 
> 
> When Mercutio was a youth he always knew he would be presented with a strong and adventurous destiny. for years he studied the lost skill of NironBlade (Niron=Strength)
> to be able to fight for his region in the war against the Orcs, but after turning him down he came across a fable of the Bell Tree, now he sets off for the Bell Trees power.
> 
> his home town is the fire realm/village.
> favourite food(s): Melon Bread and Apples
> height: 5,10
> Likes: blood thirsty battles, a challenge
> Dislikes: bunnies, wimps and cowards
> 
> 
> 
> While that is very interesting, I don't think favorite food, likes, dislikes, and height are important in the application.
> 
> You also didn't list anything about looks, weapons.. or pretty much anything.
Click to expand...

there i edited it


----------



## PoxyLemon

Mrmr said:
			
		

> My backstory.
> Aiden was a sailor's son. Not a pirate, just a sailor. He and his dad were mutinied (??) by his crew where his dad was thrown off the boat and drowned. Aiden swam to the (close) nearest island and joined a crew of pirates. Now 5 years later, under influeance of the pirates, he is now sailing the sea, always remembering what has happened to his dad.
> Sorry for how sucky that was.
> Likes: Lots of axes, his close friends.
> Dislikes: Annoying people, err...?
> Info: Always using axes, (silver axe right now)
> Creative, always thinking differently.


not bad


----------



## Trundle

WHAT? Okay then.


----------



## The Sign Painter

So are you almost done with the trailer?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Nevermore said:
			
		

> So are you almost done with the trailer?


i hope so


----------



## Josh

My brother is going to help me make the trailer, since he's good with this stuff.


----------



## SilentHopes

I just looked at the results! 


<big><big>YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!</big></big>


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> My brother is going to help me make the trailer, since he's good with this stuff.


kk laddie


----------



## damariobrothers

Name: harry potter (or real name) taylor
Age: 16 (or real age) 12
Role: wizard
Picture/Description:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Items/Equipment: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wand (endless possibilities) pollyjuice potion, peruvian instant darkness powder.</div>
Will you voice act?: hhmmm... no.

by the way please don't provoke me because i am a harry potter fan! <small><small><small><small>(A.K.A FREAK!)</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Name: Pyrozanryu (Connor)
Age:17
Role: Boss
Picture/Description: (i'll grab Connor's Pic). Pyrozanryu Is the elemental lord of Darkness, Fire and Light, He is a profound swordsman who also likes using pistols, although he has no use for them, He can Manipulate and Create any of the three elements. His power is unrivalled and he placed a curse on himself where-as if he battles for to long he coughs up blood in a large amount, which causes problems. But his blood is flammable so this means he can also use this to distract his oppenants. His battling style is one of kicks and few punchs (I'll pm a list of attacks etc).
Items/Equipment: A Katana, Sniper Rifle and a large Desert Eagle
Will you voice act?:
Connor can Voice Act.


----------



## Josh

Thanks both of you!
I'll add you soon.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Name: Pyrozanryu (Connor)
> Age:17
> Role: Boss
> Picture/Description: (i'll grab Connor's Pic). Pyrozanryu Is the elemental lord of Darkness, Fire and Light, He is a profound swordsman who also likes using pistols, although he has no use for them, He can Manipulate and Create any of the three elements. His power is unrivalled and he placed a curse on himself where-as if he battles for to long he coughs up blood in a large amount, which causes problems. But his blood is flammable so this means he can also use this to distract his oppenants. His battling style is one of kicks and few punchs (I'll pm a list of attacks etc).
> Items/Equipment: A Katana, Sniper Rifle and a large Desert Eagle
> Will you voice act?:
> Connor can Voice Act.


did i influence u to join?


----------



## Thunder

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> Name: harry potter (or real name) taylor
> Age: 16 (or real age) 12
> Role: wizard
> Picture/Description:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Items/Equipment: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wand (endless possibilities) pollyjuice potion, peruvian instant darkness powder.</div>
> Will you voice act?: hhmmm... no.
> 
> by the way please don't provoke me because i am a harry potter fan! <small><small><small><small>(A.K.A FREAK!)</small></small></small></small>


<__>


----------



## The Sign Painter

Master Crash said:
			
		

> damariobrothers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: harry potter (or real name) taylor
> Age: 16 (or real age) 12
> Role: wizard
> Picture/Description:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Items/Equipment: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wand (endless possibilities) pollyjuice potion, peruvian instant darkness powder.</div>
> Will you voice act?: hhmmm... no.
> 
> by the way please don't provoke me because i am a harry potter fan! <small><small><small><small>(A.K.A FREAK!)</small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> <__>
Click to expand...

Ikr?

That is a terrible idea for a character, especially because Harry Potter is a copyrighted character.


----------



## SamXX

Application said:
			
		

> Name: Sam
> Age: 13
> Role: Pirate
> Picture/Description: A pirate never seen without his sandwich. He is evil.
> Items/Equipment: Sandwich (Item), Sword (Weapon).
> Will you voice act?: Yes


----------



## Josh

Thanks Sam, I'll add you.


----------



## Trundle

Haha. SAMwich, nice one.


----------



## PoxyLemon

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Application said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Sam
> Age: 13
> Role: Pirate
> Picture/Description: A pirate never seen without his sandwich. He is evil.
> Items/Equipment: Sandwich (Item), Sword (Weapon).
> Will you voice act?: Yes
Click to expand...

shall i make this sprite josh?


----------



## Hiro

Uhm... why does some on the list (like me) have N/A?


----------



## Fillfall

Rogar said:
			
		

> Uhm... why does some on the list (like me) have N/A?


And me?


----------



## Hiro

And congrats everyone who got the role


----------



## Fillfall

Sent Josh. another pm about my character


----------



## Josh

I did N/A because I am still going to decide 2 more heroes.
So if you applied for a hero, Please PM me more information so I can find can decide 2 more heroes!


----------



## Fillfall

I already did, but you don't need N/A on the weapons...


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh shall i make SAMwich's sprite?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Thanks!


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, Thanks!


done and is sent to sarah


----------



## Josh

Thanks again.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Name: MrCrazyDavis
Age: 13
Role: Monster
Picture/Description: Purple skin, wears a green coat. Is also fat.
Items/Equipment: Nunchucks
Will you voice act?: If you want.


----------



## [Nook]

I would like to be 50 years old in the game.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'ma do a hand drawn signature. It probably won't be the best, but I'll edit it to look <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>somewhat</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small> good

I'm going to take a great amount of time on detail, so yeah.


----------



## Trundle

Have fun. Lol.


----------



## SilentHopes

http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq32/Rorato74/TBTRPG4-1.png

I know, it's bad... But, you do have to remember, I did the outlining free hand, (very carefully) and I drew it free hand just for fun. By the way, the sword is bumpy because I couldn't get it to look right, so, I came up with a better idea. It got battered in battle.


----------



## Josh

I've decided on the other hero, Weldone Rogar!

I'm half way mapping the forest, It's going well.

Nice Rorato, Just needs to be resized down.


----------



## Trundle

When again are you making the trailer?


----------



## Josh

It's going to need some work, I'll try tommorow morning.


----------



## Trundle

That's cool. Just wondering. I'm wondering what it will look like overall. Rhetorical question.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> I've decided on the other hero, Weldone Rogar!
> 
> I'm half way mapping the forest, It's going well.
> 
> Nice Rorato, Just needs to be resized down.


I know. I fixed it now.


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on the other hero, Weldone Rogar!
> 
> I'm half way mapping the forest, It's going well.
> 
> Nice Rorato, Just needs to be resized down.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I fixed it now.
Click to expand...

I like it.


----------



## SilentHopes

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on the other hero, Weldone Rogar!
> 
> I'm half way mapping the forest, It's going well.
> 
> Nice Rorato, Just needs to be resized down.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I fixed it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it.
Click to expand...

Thanks shoo. I was just gonna take a picture and edit that, but NOOOOOO.... we had to scan it because my camera is a butt. It kept corrupting the picture and giving me a light tan screen.


----------



## Craziness

Name: Craziness
Age: In game, 20
Role: Salesman
Picture/Description: curly brown hair that covers eyes, light blue shirt, brown pants
Items/Equipment: Don't really hold anything in my hands, but in Item stock, whatever you plan to use for health items
Will you voice act?: Sure.


----------



## SilentHopes

Craziness said:
			
		

> Name: Craziness
> Age: In game, 20
> Role: Salesman
> Picture/Description: curly brown hair that covers eyes, light blue shirt, brown pants
> Items/Equipment: Don't really hold anything in my hands, but in Item stock, whatever you plan to use for health items
> Will you voice act?: Sure.


So you're just gonna punch the monsters? Not stab them?


----------



## Ciaran

Name:Ciar


----------



## Trundle

Rorato said:
			
		

> Craziness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Craziness
> Age: In game, 20
> Role: Salesman
> Picture/Description: curly brown hair that covers eyes, light blue shirt, brown pants
> Items/Equipment: Don't really hold anything in my hands, but in Item stock, whatever you plan to use for health items
> Will you voice act?: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're just gonna punch the monsters? Not stab them?
Click to expand...

I LOL'ed.


----------



## SilentHopes

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Name:Ciar


----------



## Ciaran

Rorato said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name:Ciar
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name:Ciar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ciaran

Rorato said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name:Ciar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Craziness

Craziness said:
			
		

> Name: Craziness
> Age: In game, 20
> Role: Salesman
> Picture/Description: curly brown hair that covers eyes, light blue shirt, brown pants
> Items/Equipment: Don't really hold anything in my hands, but in Item stock, whatever you plan to use for health items
> Will you voice act?: Sure.


I don't recall seeing many Salesmen fight, that's why.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Craziness said:
			
		

> Craziness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Craziness
> Age: In game, 20
> Role: Salesman
> Picture/Description: curly brown hair that covers eyes, light blue shirt, brown pants
> Items/Equipment: Don't really hold anything in my hands, but in Item stock, whatever you plan to use for health items
> Will you voice act?: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing many Salesmen fight, that's why.
Click to expand...

I am a fighting salesman.


----------



## SilentHopes

Craziness said:
			
		

> Craziness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Craziness
> Age: In game, 20
> Role: Salesman
> Picture/Description: curly brown hair that covers eyes, light blue shirt, brown pants
> Items/Equipment: Don't really hold anything in my hands, but in Item stock, whatever you plan to use for health items
> Will you voice act?: Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing many Salesmen fight, that's why.
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't notice that. lol


----------



## PoxyLemon

when is the trailer being made?


----------



## Thunder

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> when is the trailer being made?


Be patient, things like these can't just be pulled outta thin air.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Master Crash said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when is the trailer being made?
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, things like these can't just be pulled outta thin air.
Click to expand...

i know, i was just wondering.


----------



## Trundle

Well I can.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Well I can.


u can do wht


----------



## Sarah

Here are some guards & knights by rroqer:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































</div>


----------



## Josh

Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## Ciaran

Rorato said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name:Ciar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ashwee

if needed, here are some ideas for queens 
i didnt notice a description so these are just random that i made a few days ago 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>queen sprite ideas</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">














</div>
i like the 2 on the bottom..


----------



## Josh

Thanks ashwee, I need some desert sprites now.
Can anyone help me make some?


----------



## Sarah

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks ashwee, I need some desert sprites now.
> Can anyone help me make some?


Well rroqer make some sand sprites already. Are those the same ?
They're a few pages back.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks ashwee, I need some desert sprites now.
> Can anyone help me make some?


When you say desert sprites do you mean sprites for desert environment? Like desert villagers etc.?


----------



## Elliot

Loving the sprites guys, Keep on making them.


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ashwee, I need some desert sprites now.
> Can anyone help me make some?
> 
> 
> 
> When you say desert sprites do you mean sprites for desert environment? Like desert villagers etc.?
Click to expand...

Yeah.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ashwee, I need some desert sprites now.
> Can anyone help me make some?
> 
> 
> 
> When you say desert sprites do you mean sprites for desert environment? Like desert villagers etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
Click to expand...

i have already made some josh, ages go


----------



## Josh

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ashwee, I need some desert sprites now.
> Can anyone help me make some?
> 
> 
> 
> When you say desert sprites do you mean sprites for desert environment? Like desert villagers etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have already made some josh, ages go
Click to expand...

Really?
Give me the link please.


----------



## PoxyLemon

forest villagers:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/40/

Sand Villagers:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/46/

Snow Villagers:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/52/

Fire Villagers:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7325448/54/


----------



## Josh

Thanks rroqer, So what should I use, the fire or the sand villagers?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks rroqer, So what should I use, the fire or the sand villagers?


use them all


----------



## Josh

I will then 
I made the starting town be a desert, To make it original as all the starter towns I see is a normal town.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> I will then
> I made the starting town be a desert, To make it original as all the starter towns I see is a normal town.


there either normal or forest


----------



## Trundle

Give us some piccturess!


----------



## Josh

Let me sort things out


----------



## ashwee

sounds like things are moving along well, let me know if you need any help (not that im the best with these kind of things but i can still try)


----------



## SilentHopes

two things

1. I think you should start the game in a forest.
2. How far are you with the trailer? Just wondering...


----------



## Entei Slider

Are you spriting the heroes or does that come last? Just wondering. Also nice queens ash.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rorato said:
			
		

> two things
> 
> 1. I think you should start the game in a forest.
> 2. How far are you with the trailer? Just wondering...


I like the starting in the desert idea. It's original.


----------



## SilentHopes

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two things
> 
> 1. I think you should start the game in a forest.
> 2. How far are you with the trailer? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the starting in the desert idea. It's original.
Click to expand...

Original, but I do know _one_ game that started in a desert. Jak 3. Awesome game btw.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rorato said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two things
> 
> 1. I think you should start the game in a forest.
> 2. How far are you with the trailer? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the starting in the desert idea. It's original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Original, but I do know _one_ game that started in a desert. Jak 3. Awesome game btw.
Click to expand...

That entire game was in the desert. lmao


----------



## Josh

The introduction big will be in the forest, Where they plant the tree.
Then it'll say (1000 years later), Then It'll be in a desert for 20% of the game.

The trailer.. I'm having problems, We'll have to wait.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> The introduction big will be in the forest, Where they plant the tree.
> Then it'll say (1000 years later), Then It'll be in a desert for 20% of the game.
> 
> The trailer.. I'm having problems, We'll have to wait.


josh do u need any water villagers?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Thanks.

Also if you want to discuss about this game, Come on MSN with me:
fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## The Sign Painter

You should make it have like, 4 different profiles, and in each profile you start from a different village.


----------



## Josh

Profiles? Like a story?
Explain.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> Profiles? Like a story?
> Explain.


he means like on WoW where one account has 4 character profiles so u dont stay on one character.  

and u start of like one character is in desert village, on is in the forest village
stuff like that


----------



## Gnome

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two things
> 
> 1. I think you should start the game in a forest.
> 2. How far are you with the trailer? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the starting in the desert idea. It's original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Original, but I do know _one_ game that started in a desert. Jak 3. Awesome game btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That entire game was in the desert. lmao
Click to expand...

Only half of it was. It was more of a switch off kinda thing.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two things
> 
> 1. I think you should start the game in a forest.
> 2. How far are you with the trailer? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the starting in the desert idea. It's original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Original, but I do know _one_ game that started in a desert. Jak 3. Awesome game btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That entire game was in the desert. lmao
Click to expand...

isnt Farcry also located in the desert?

idk i just saw my bro play it once


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hey, Joshy, need help with the trailer?


----------



## daveyp1997

hey josh why'd you put N/A on both of my things in the actors form?


----------



## daveyp1997

woot got a cool sprit that doesnt look like my descrip because of the small amount of options but i think thisll look cool


----------



## Rockman!

My back story.

*Many years ago, even before the creation of the Bell Tree, a dark figure watched over the land.
The figure made sure that land was peaceful at all times. He protected the land from evil.

No one knew who he was though.
They never thanked him, and he was rarely ever seen.
The townsfolk though he was an angel, sent from above.
Others thought he was evil, seeking revenge or freedom.

The figure never revealed itself to any being of the land.
It hid itself from all.

Some say, the figure will only rise when a new hero is born.*


----------



## daveyp1997

epic story is epic btw what do you think of meh sprite


----------



## PoxyLemon

Rockman. said:
			
		

> My back story.
> 
> *Many years ago, even before the creation of the Bell Tree, a dark figure watched over the land.
> The figure made sure that land was peaceful at all times. He protected the land from evil.
> 
> No one knew who he was though.
> They never thanked him, and he was rarely ever seen.
> The townsfolk though he was an angel, sent from above.
> Others thought he was evil, seeking revenge or freedom.
> 
> The figure never revealed itself to any being of the land.
> It hid itself from all.
> 
> Some say, the figure will only rise when a new hero is born.*


very  mythological


----------



## Bacon Boy

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My back story.
> 
> *Many years ago, even before the creation of the Bell Tree, a dark figure watched over the land.
> The figure made sure that land was peaceful at all times. He protected the land from evil.
> 
> No one knew who he was though.
> They never thanked him, and he was rarely ever seen.
> The townsfolk though he was an angel, sent from above.
> Others thought he was evil, seeking revenge or freedom.
> 
> The figure never revealed itself to any being of the land.
> It hid itself from all.
> 
> Some say, the figure will only rise when a new hero is born.*
> 
> 
> 
> very  mythological
Click to expand...

coughseemstoogodmoddicaltomecough


----------



## Rockman!

My boss should be the boss to end all other bosses.

>=D

@Bacon:

:I


----------



## Thunder

Rockman. said:
			
		

> My back story.
> 
> *Many years ago, even before the creation of the Bell Tree, a dark figure watched over the land.
> The figure made sure that land was peaceful at all times. He protected the land from evil.
> 
> No one knew who he was though.
> They never thanked him, and he was rarely ever seen.
> The townsfolk though he was an angel, sent from above.
> Others thought he was evil, seeking revenge or freedom.
> 
> The figure never revealed itself to any being of the land.
> It hid itself from all.
> 
> Some say, the figure will only rise when a new hero is born.*


hax godmodding


----------



## Rockman!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My back story.
> 
> *Many years ago, even before the creation of the Bell Tree, a dark figure watched over the land.
> The figure made sure that land was peaceful at all times. He protected the land from evil.
> 
> No one knew who he was though.
> They never thanked him, and he was rarely ever seen.
> The townsfolk though he was an angel, sent from above.
> Others thought he was evil, seeking revenge or freedom.
> 
> The figure never revealed itself to any being of the land.
> It hid itself from all.
> 
> Some say, the figure will only rise when a new hero is born.*
> 
> 
> 
> hax godmodding
Click to expand...

 >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman. said:
			
		

> My boss should be the boss to end all other bosses.
> 
> >=D
> 
> @Bacon:
> 
> :I


That's what you think. hahahaha.... haha...


----------



## Hiro

Just bumping this thread.

Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?


----------



## Rockman!

Rogar said:
			
		

> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?


Or just use text bubbles?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just use text bubbles?
Click to expand...

But that makes it boring...

And I think he's doing voice acting + text bubbles.


----------



## Rockman!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just use text bubbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that makes it boring...
> 
> And I think he's doing voice acting + text bubbles.
Click to expand...

Ooh.


----------



## AndyB

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just use text bubbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that makes it boring...
> 
> And I think he's doing voice acting + text bubbles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh.
Click to expand...

Say, the main characters talking, so that'd be Heroes, Villains, Kings, Queens etc.
Maybe even salesmen. 
And then have the normal townsfolk/people who didn't want to voice act with text bubbles


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just use text bubbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that makes it boring...
> 
> And I think he's doing voice acting + text bubbles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say, the main characters talking, so that'd be Heroes, Villains, Kings, Queens etc.
> Maybe even salesmen.
> And then have the normal townsfolk/people who didn't want to voice act with text bubbles
Click to expand...

I thought he'd use like, random grunts (example: Mario)


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But that makes it boring...
> 
> And I think he's doing voice acting + text bubbles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say, the main characters talking, so that'd be Heroes, Villains, Kings, Queens etc.
> Maybe even salesmen.
> And then have the normal townsfolk/people who didn't want to voice act with text bubbles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought he'd use like, random grunts (example: Mario)
Click to expand...

"Ohabbablabba oooh!" And so on and so forth.


----------



## PoxyLemon

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this thread.
> 
> Btw, i just thought of something. Instead of voice acting, isn't it easier to just make sound samples?
> 
> 
> 
> Or just use text bubbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that makes it boring...
> 
> And I think he's doing voice acting + text bubbles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say, the main characters talking, so that'd be Heroes, Villains, Kings, Queens etc.
> Maybe even salesmen.
> And then have the normal townsfolk/people who didn't want to voice act with text bubbles
Click to expand...

i agree with this idea


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say, the main characters talking, so that'd be Heroes, Villains, Kings, Queens etc.
> Maybe even salesmen.
> And then have the normal townsfolk/people who didn't want to voice act with text bubbles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought he'd use like, random grunts (example: Mario)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ohabbablabba oooh!" And so on and so forth.
Click to expand...

ADOTO PADEYO


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ADOTO PADEYO


Yes.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADOTO PADEYO
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

ERTO A BATELO BERTO


----------



## Josh

I'll add a speech bubble and speech.
More information tommorow, I need to sleep.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll add a speech bubble and speech.
> More information tommorow, I need to sleep.


Did you see my back story?


----------



## Hiro

Oh mah gawd.

Bumping this thread. How is the game going?


----------



## PoxyLemon

have you mapped out the first village yet? if so can i see it


----------



## Josh

I'll post the screenshot of the first village soon.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll post the screenshot of the first village soon.


KK lad


----------



## Trundle

Awesome.


----------



## Nixie

Awesome! 
I can't wait!


----------



## daveyp1997

sweetness!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Josh. said:
			
		

> I will then
> I made the starting town be a desert, To make it original as all the starter towns I see is a normal town.


I have an idea if you wish to use it.

What about a flooded town where you walk in puddles and have to learn to swim to acces other areas, Josh?

<big>*EDIT: I also think this should be pinned, it's very useful.*</big>


----------



## daveyp1997

hey josh i sent you a pm with my characters backround just so ya know


----------



## Josh

Alright, Sorry for the delay I had to do some things.

I'll post it right up!


----------



## Trundle

YESH!


----------



## PoxyLemon

does he mean the first town/village?


----------



## Jrrj15

Are you gonna post the first village


----------



## JamesBertie

Name: James
Age: 13
Role: pirate
Picture/Description: dont know yet
Backstory: dont know yet
Items/Equipment: Boomerang 
Will you voice act?: sure


can i sign up?


----------



## Josh

The time that you've all been waiting for, Only 3 screenshots. More to come each day:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
OWNED!

But seriously
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots real</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">













</div>
</div>

Before anyone asks, Yes I did make these.

Enjoy!


----------



## ashwee

awesome job


----------



## Thunder

Josh. said:
			
		

> The time that you've all been waiting for, Only 3 screenshots. More to come each day:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> OWNED!
> 
> But seriously
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots real</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> </div>
> 
> Before anyone asks, Yes I did make these.
> 
> Enjoy!


SSSSSSSSSSSEXY


----------



## Trundle

AWWEESOOME


----------



## Prof Gallows

Awesome, looks like it's coming along great.


----------



## Elliot

Awesome!


----------



## Ciaran

That looks great...

I presume the finished version will have people and stuff in it?


----------



## Nixie

Wow! They're amazing! I just need a little time to adjust to the perspective of it and then... *runs off happy dancing* DD


----------



## Griever

Name: Griever
Age: 20
Role: Villager
Picture/Description: Tall Caucasian male with dark black hair 
Backstory: Wife died during a raid in the village 3 years ago. Griever is left alone with a baby to raise, although he really wants to get out and explore because of his wonderful combat skills.
Items/Equipment: Spear
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Josh

Thanks guys!
Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.

I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?


----------



## Griever

You should have like a modern city or something like that. Change it up a little bit.


----------



## Josh

Hm, I like that idea.
It may be the pub in the city where he meets Andy.
Then they take a train to bla bla bla.
Anyways thanks.
I'll add you to the list ASAP.


----------



## Griever

Yeah, many people don't like the idea of modern elements in an RPG, but I think it just makes it better. It gives you something that you're not expecting. Something fresh and new.


----------



## Elliot

Isaac should go to cave where he meets a person that begs him to get his pearl back. ;D


----------



## easpa

Josh. said:
			
		

> The time that you've all been waiting for, Only 3 screenshots. More to come each day:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> OWNED!
> 
> But seriously
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots real</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> </div>
> 
> Before anyone asks, Yes I did make these.
> 
> Enjoy!


Good job!


----------



## AndyB

Griever said:
			
		

> Yeah, many people don't like the idea of modern elements in an RPG, but I think it just makes it better. It gives you something that you're not expecting. Something fresh and new.


Seen as this is a very mixed type RPG anyway, with all the different characters.
It'd only seem right to throw in something different. I mean, my character isn't all that olde Worlde etc. But anyway, nice screenshots Josh. Liking the idea with me. ;D


----------



## Josh

Thanks Alan and Andy 

I'll try and start on the modern town tommorow.


----------



## Nixie

Hmm... A forest in the sky? or a land in the clouds? Meh... I'd like something like that


----------



## Griever

Nixie said:
			
		

> Hmm... A forest in the sky? or a land in the clouds? Meh... I'd like something like that


Too cliche


----------



## JasonBurrows

Nixie said:
			
		

> Hmm... A forest in the sky? or a land in the clouds? Meh... I'd like something like that


^^^


----------



## AndyB

Griever said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... A forest in the sky? or a land in the clouds? Meh... I'd like something like that
> 
> 
> 
> Too cliche
Click to expand...

I would say it's something that's been done before, or just doesn't quite work.
Although... I think someone did one to do something in the air, so that may fit.


----------



## Josh

I don't think that when you get passed a desert, You suddenly get into clouds.


----------



## Nixie

I want to rule something high up in the air!


----------



## Deleted User

Too late to join?

Name: Jerry
Age: 19
Role: Wizard
Picture/Description: Medium Length, Blue dyed hair. Blue robe. umm.. yea.
Backstory: Jerry always had a longing for wizardry. He knew as much as an adult wizard at 10, and now at 19, ready to kick butt.
Items/Equipment: Wand (Freeze, lightning, fire spells, gets more later)
Will you voice act?: Sorry, no.


----------



## Josh

Well, I'll try to make that uncliche.

Thanks for your application mrlolwut.


----------



## Deleted User

Hey, no problem man. You look really busy.


----------



## Griever

By the way, I just added a back story to my character =)


----------



## daveyp1997

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?


ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it


----------



## daveyp1997

oh and btw josh what happened to mine why does it say N/A on both things?


----------



## Trundle

When do you think the whole thing will be out?


----------



## PoxyLemon

i maybe late but, great job on the village


----------



## «Jack»

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he gs and its destroyed he meets another hereo and they get starteled and then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the veil guy and get like a special weapon for it
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I don't believe anyone here speaks noob.


----------



## daveyp1997

yeah i was trying to rush cuz i had to use the bathroom........


----------



## PoxyLemon

Jak said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he gs and its destroyed he meets another hereo and they get starteled and then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the veil guy and get like a special weapon for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't believe anyone here speaks noob.
Click to expand...

ha OWNED


----------



## Bacon Boy

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he gs and its destroyed he meets another hereo and they get starteled and then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the veil guy and get like a special weapon for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't believe anyone here speaks noob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha OWNED
Click to expand...

Yea, I don't understand it either...


----------



## Thunder

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he gs and its destroyed he meets another hereo and they get starteled and then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the veil guy and get like a special weapon for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't believe anyone here speaks noob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha OWNED
Click to expand...

Yeeeeaaaaaahhh, i'm pretty sure your grammar is just as bad.


----------



## Trundle

I'm actually pretty good at reading noob. I have a Noobish brother and sister that are only half English.
I can understand it!


----------



## PoxyLemon

hey Josh do u need some more villagers?


----------



## «Jack»

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he gs and its destroyed he meets another hereo and they get starteled and then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the veil guy and get like a special weapon for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't believe anyone here speaks noob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha OWNED
Click to expand...

My apologies, davey. It appears rroqer here does in fact speak noob as his mother tongue.


----------



## The Sign Painter

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it
Click to expand...

For all you guys who don't speak Noobish, here is a translation:

Someone in the starting town should tell the hero about a town nearby, so the hero goes to check it out. Turns out, the town is destroyed. Another good guy comes along, but they both get startled by each other(perhaps they thought the other destroyed the town? He didn't make it clear enough), initiating a battle resulting in them realizing they are both good guys(somehow). They work together to solve this mystery, and find out that a villain destroyed it(not predictable at all), so they go and fight the villain, and after defeating him/her/it, they get a special weapon or reward.

Sorry if the translation is bad, I am still learning Noobish.


----------



## [Nook]

Nevermore said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all you guys who don't speak Noobish, here is a translation:
> 
> Someone in the starting town should tell the hero about a town nearby, so the hero goes to check it out. Turns out, the town is destroyed. Another good guy comes along, but they both get startled by each other(perhaps they thought the other destroyed the town? He didn't make it clear enough), initiating a battle resulting in them realizing they are both good guys(somehow). They work together to solve this mystery, and find out that a villain destroyed it(not predictable at all), so they go and fight the villain, and after defeating him/her/it, they get a special weapon or reward.
> 
> Sorry if the translation is bad, I am still learning Noobish.
Click to expand...

Shoot, I made a triple post. Damn lag.


----------



## [Nook]

Nevermore said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all you guys who don't speak Noobish, here is a translation:
> 
> Someone in the starting town should tell the hero about a town nearby, so the hero goes to check it out. Turns out, the town is destroyed. Another good guy comes along, but they both get startled by each other(perhaps they thought the other destroyed the town? He didn't make it clear enough), initiating a battle resulting in them realizing they are both good guys(somehow). They work together to solve this mystery, and find out that a villain destroyed it(not predictable at all), so they go and fight the villain, and after defeating him/her/it, they get a special weapon or reward.
> 
> Sorry if the translation is bad, I am still learning Noobish.
Click to expand...

Crap, triple post.


----------



## [Nook]

Nevermore said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all you guys who don't speak Noobish, here is a translation:
> 
> Someone in the starting town should tell the hero about a town nearby, so the hero goes to check it out. Turns out, the town is destroyed. Another good guy comes along, but they both get startled by each other(perhaps they thought the other destroyed the town? He didn't make it clear enough), initiating a battle resulting in them realizing they are both good guys(somehow). They work together to solve this mystery, and find out that a villain destroyed it(not predictable at all), so they go and fight the villain, and after defeating him/her/it, they get a special weapon or reward.
> 
> Sorry if the translation is bad, I am still learning Noobish.
Click to expand...

Great translation. I think you should make a Noobish-English dictionary. I used to speak Noobish myself, but have soon forgotten. Can you teach me?

And Josh, I think you should make yourself a character in the game.


----------



## Hiro

nook said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all you guys who don't speak Noobish, here is a translation:
> 
> Someone in the starting town should tell the hero about a town nearby, so the hero goes to check it out. Turns out, the town is destroyed. Another good guy comes along, but they both get startled by each other(perhaps they thought the other destroyed the town? He didn't make it clear enough), initiating a battle resulting in them realizing they are both good guys(somehow). They work together to solve this mystery, and find out that a villain destroyed it(not predictable at all), so they go and fight the villain, and after defeating him/her/it, they get a special weapon or reward.
> 
> Sorry if the translation is bad, I am still learning Noobish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great translation. I think you should make a Noobish-English dictionary. I used to speak Noobish myself, but have soon forgotten. Can you teach me?
> 
> And Josh, I think you should make yourself a character in the game.
Click to expand...

You just triple posted.  T_T


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ciaran yeah it will, I'll just need to add my camels into there and it should look awesome.
> 
> I need some ideas of the story/gameplay. After the desert, Where should he go next?
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres one...... I think someone should tell him theres a great town nearby and he goes and its destroyed he meets another hero and they get startled and fight but then they figure out there both good guys and they try to figure out what happened and theres a really evil guy behind it and  they go and fight the evil guy and get like a special weapon/reward for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all you guys who don't speak Noobish, here is a translation:
> 
> Someone in the starting town should tell the hero about a town nearby, so the hero goes to check it out. Turns out, the town is destroyed. Another good guy comes along, but they both get startled by each other(perhaps they thought the other destroyed the town? He didn't make it clear enough), initiating a battle resulting in them realizing they are both good guys(somehow). They work together to solve this mystery, and find out that a villain destroyed it(not predictable at all), so they go and fight the villain, and after defeating him/her/it, they get a special weapon or reward.
> 
> Sorry if the translation is bad, I am still learning Noobish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great translation. I think you should make a Noobish-English dictionary. I used to speak Noobish myself, but have soon forgotten. Can you teach me?
> 
> And Josh, I think you should make yourself a character in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just triple posted.  T_T
Click to expand...

:0!


----------



## Fillfall

Uhm... Josh. Did I get the hero role? and if not witch role do I have then?


----------



## Hiro

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Uhm... Josh. Did I get the hero role? and if not witch role do I have then?


*which


----------



## Josh

Lets see if I can answer the questions..
@davey: This isn't a clich RPG when theres a bad guy trying to rule the world, The "bad guy" is just trying to get the bell tree leaf and be the most strongest person on earth.

@MrMr:
The whole thing will be out.. Lets say end of March?

@rroqer:
I just need some more sand/desert villagers.

@FillFall:
Sorry, You didn't. This was very hard to choose the roles. If you want you may apply for another one. That's why it says N/A.


----------



## Fillfall

Myabe a salesman then or a wizard (maybe chef)


----------



## Josh

Alright, Sign up for it then ^_^


----------



## nooky13

did I get my job?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Is it safe to assume that my idea wont be included?


----------



## Josh

Adam you in, Also Yuki which Idea?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. said:
			
		

> Adam you in, Also Yuki which Idea?


The whole Pyrozanryu Storyline


----------



## JamesBertie

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Name: James
> Age: 13
> Role: pirate
> Picture/Description: dont know yet
> Backstory: dont know yet
> Items/Equipment: Boomerang
> Will you voice act?: sure
> 
> 
> can i sign up?


Can i ???


----------



## Josh

So you don't want your idea anymore?
I've already accepted you as Boss.


----------



## Josh

Oh sure James, Sorry for double post.


----------



## JamesBertie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh sure James, Sorry for double post.


awsome


----------



## JamesBertie

My Guy!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. said:
			
		

> So you don't want your idea anymore?
> I've already accepted you as Boss.


No i DO want that idea,
I was asking if you were doing it or not since it didnt appear to say so yea :/


----------



## Josh

Ooo I see. Sorry I've been a little lazy/busy so I couldn't edit the first page.
Thanks James for the sprite, But aren't you a pirate?


----------



## JamesBertie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ooo I see. Sorry I've been a little lazy/busy so I couldn't edit the first page.
> Thanks James for the sprite, But aren't you a pirate?


ok ill add an eye patch


----------



## JamesBertie

he looks a bit more like a pirate now with the patch


----------



## Hiro

Josh, can you change the first post? You messed up the BBCode a little.

[/center]

This is how it looks

[/center]



This is how it should look.


----------



## Rockman!

I think I'll change up my back story so that it looks less god-modish.


----------



## Hiro

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I think I'll change up my back story so that it looks less god-modish.


ROCKY, NO GODMODDING


----------



## Rockman!

Rogar said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll change up my back story so that it looks less god-modish.
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKY, NO GODMODDING
Click to expand...

I put the word less in there.

Can you read ...?


----------



## Hiro

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll change up my back story so that it looks less god-modish.
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKY, NO GODMODDING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put the word less in there.
> 
> Can you read ...?
Click to expand...

Oh, didn't see that.

I can obviously not read. I'm blind if you did not notice.


----------



## Rockman!

Rogar said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll change up my back story so that it looks less god-modish.
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKY, NO GODMODDING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put the word less in there.
> 
> Can you read ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, didn't see that.
> 
> I can obviously not read. I'm blind if you did not notice.
Click to expand...

I don't blame you.
I blame your eyes for not being able to see.


----------



## Hiro

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll change up my back story so that it looks less god-modish.
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKY, NO GODMODDING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put the word less in there.
> 
> Can you read ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, didn't see that.
> 
> I can obviously not read. I'm blind if you did not notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you.
> I blame your eyes for not being able to see.
Click to expand...

I blame my fingers for typing.


----------



## Trundle

I blame Global Warming.


----------



## Hiro

Mrmr said:
			
		

> I blame Global Warming.


Nou.


----------



## Trundle

Rogar said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Global Warming.
> 
> 
> 
> Nou.
Click to expand...

Nou?  
:huh:


----------



## Hiro

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Global Warming.
> 
> 
> 
> Nou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou?  
:huh:
Click to expand...

*sigh*


----------



## Nixie

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Global Warming.
> 
> 
> 
> Nou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou?  
:huh:
Click to expand...

*facepalm*


----------



## Trundle

Nixie said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Global Warming.
> 
> 
> 
> Nou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou?  
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *facepalm*
Click to expand...

My stupidity.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Nixie

Ehh... not really... :/


----------



## Fillfall

Is this a spam thread?


----------



## «Jack»

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Is this a spam thread?


/)_.


----------



## PoxyLemon

josh ill make your sand guys


----------



## Josh

No spamming please, I don't want this to get closed.
Thanks rroqer if you can.


----------



## 8bit

am i still in this?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> No spamming please, I don't want this to get closed.
> Thanks rroqer if you can.


Are you still imputing my... plan?


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> No spamming please, I don't want this to get closed.
> Thanks rroqer if you can.


There was no spamming 

Also, the town looks great!


----------



## Josh

Errr, Which one? Sorry I have a horrible memory :/


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Errr, Which one? Sorry I have a horrible memory :/


Me? The one in the pm with my character...


----------



## Trundle

Where are the pictures again?


----------



## Hiro

Wait wat? I got the fourth hero role, yet it says N/A


----------



## Josh

Oh yeah, I'm adding that Alfred.
I'll post screeshots on the first page and edit all the stuff.
Rogar I'll edit yours, I'm just so lazy today.


----------



## JamesBertie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Errr, Which one? Sorry I have a horrible memory :/


I thought you were Nooky13 for a second then with your avatar


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I'm adding that Alfred.
> I'll post screeshots on the first page and edit all the stuff.
> Rogar I'll edit yours, I'm just so lazy today.


No worries. I'll try not to stress you anymore xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, Which one? Sorry I have a horrible memory :/
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were Nooky13 for a second then with your avatar
Click to expand...

me 2


----------



## Josh

Ha, I just got any avatar as I couldn't be asked to find one.
Front page edited;
Rorato and Rogar please PM me the picture you want your character to look like so I can make a faceset.


----------



## Hiro

Something like that. Plus the black hair, halo, and brown eyes. Hiding his wings though ;D


----------



## JamesBertie

Im not on the front page   oh yh do you want me to think of some monsters? like my job in When two worlds colide?


----------



## Hiro

Haha, Josh it wasn't necessary to include that first part xD.


----------



## Josh

Rogar that looks cute 
Yeah sure James


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar that looks cute
> Yeah sure James


Heh ^^

I didn't make it though...


----------



## PoxyLemon

isnt that guy from naruto?


----------



## Hiro

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> isnt that guy from naruto?


I have no idea...


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that guy from naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
Click to expand...

Yes it is. I don't want it, but I know that's one of them


----------



## PoxyLemon

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that guy from naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. I don't want it, but I know that's one of them
Click to expand...

i thought so


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that guy from naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. *I don't want it*, but I know that's one of them
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that guy from naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. *I don't want it*, but I know that's one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Watch*


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that guy from naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is. *I don't want it*, but I know that's one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch*
Click to expand...

Oh


----------



## AndyB

Just feels this needs a bit of a bump.
Hoping the work is coming along nicely Josh.


----------



## Josh

Thanks Andy and It is.
I'll hopefully post some screenshots of the train puzzle.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy and It is.
> I'll hopefully post some screenshots of the train puzzle.


Sweet! Also, got a few more things for you to check out too.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I think this should get pinned for 2 reasons:

It's part of TBT (TBT RPG)
It's cool and well-worth pinning.


----------



## PoxyLemon

just bumping the thread

what clothes would these sand villagers have

since you said you needed more


----------



## Hiro

Urgh, bumping this.

Josh, when i get on my laptop i'll make some puzzles in VX and send them to you. If ti's okay?


----------



## Josh

I'll come on MSN later on, Andy then I'll check it out.
Jason, I don't think this should be pinned. I know it's a good idea, But it isn't important.

rroqer I need desert robes or just shirtless men ect.
Thanks ryan, I have a good idea of a puzzle thanks to Andy.

Here it is:
"Isaac and Andy get on the train to the next town and they find out that their trains light have been destroyed, So they must find wires around the trains while fighting up any monsters/animals that get into the way. When all the wires come, There will be a hard puzzle.
You must re wire the train's wires in less than 2-3minutes. If not, You will crash."

More information to come.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Josh. said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> "Isaac and Andy get on the train to the next town and they find out that their trains light have been destroyed, So they must find wires around the trains while fighting up any monsters/animals that get into the way. When all the wires come, There will be a hard puzzle.
> You must re wire the train's wires in less than 2-3minutes. If not, You will crash."


THAT ^^^^

Sounds Awesome! Josh!


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Thank AndyB for this.


----------



## Rockman!

I'll get to work on my characters back story soon enough.

But you know what would be cool?
If he met up with the hero every now and then ...


----------



## Josh

Ah I see.
So should they battle when they see eachother or should they just see eachother and just act normal?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, Thank AndyB for this.


Thank you to AndyB too!


----------



## SilentHopes

He now trains to get his revenge against the (insert Opposing Kingdom name here).

Josh.? You may want to change this in my bio. I was referring to have you put in the opposing kingdom name where the parentheses were.


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ah I see.
> So should they battle when they see eachother or should they just see eachother and just act normal?


They would chat and then after the chat I'd give the player a very rare item.


----------



## Josh

Ah, Alright


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll come on MSN later on, Andy then I'll check it out.
> Jason, I don't think this should be pinned. I know it's a good idea, But it isn't important.
> 
> rroqer I need desert robes or just shirtless men ect.
> Thanks ryan, I have a good idea of a puzzle thanks to Andy.
> 
> Here it is:
> "Isaac and Andy get on the train to the next town and they find out that their trains light have been destroyed, So they must find wires around the trains while fighting up any monsters/animals that get into the way. When all the wires come, There will be a hard puzzle.
> You must re wire the train's wires in less than 2-3minutes. If not, You will crash."
> 
> More information to come.


That sounds possible to make, but the time thing is to advanced :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

Do you have music in this game?


----------



## Rockman!

Meh ... I've got to keep the creative juices flowing for my back story ...


----------



## PoxyLemon

josh ill make em tomorrow


----------



## The Sign Painter

When should the main character first meet me?


----------



## Elliot

I want to make sprites for fun 8D.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Chef Sprite</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hero Sprite.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Little red riding hood sprite</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
Moar to come. Later on.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Looks Good!


----------



## PoxyLemon

hey josh how is the train puzzle coming along


----------



## Josh

I need to finish my Jungle town until I start it 
I'll try and start it tonight.


----------



## Tyrai

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Name:*
Sir Dudley Guggenheim
*Age:*
58
*Role:*
Villager
*Picture/Description:*
Just imagine the Monopoly man or KFC man.
*Backstory:*
Not much of a backstory, he speaks in Posh English 1337 though. 
Ex: "H0w r u t0d4y ol' ch4p? lolz"
*Items/Equipment:*
Top hat, tail coat and a walking stick with a knob at the top.
*Will you voice act?:*
Nope.</div>

This is probably completely gonna be rejected but I amused myself thinking of it.


----------



## Josh

Sounds Interesting, I'll add you to the list as soon as I can.


----------



## Elliot

@ Tom, I lol'd hard at your character no offense.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Made some random sprites:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Enemy Spies:









Dark Wing:





Mystery Man: 





Evil Girl:





Assasin





Master Prime:





School Chick:





</div>


----------



## PoxyLemon

Jay i made the sprites and sent em to Sarah!


----------



## Josh

Ah, Cool. Thanks rroqer!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Where you getting theese sprites from?!
I could try and make some up if i knew what your using


----------



## Josh

Check the main page Yuki.


----------



## Rockman!

Rockman's Bio:

A strange being that seems to follow you around most of the time.
He seems friendly enough but the moment you look into his eyes you get the strange urge to fight. Very rarely does he give you items ...

From what you can tell, he was born inside of a computer network.
His home world is a very big town located in another part of the world.

He also seems to be looking for a few people and wants you to tell him if you see them around.


----------



## Josh

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rockman's Bio:
> 
> A strange being that seems to follow you around most of the time.
> He seems friendly enough but the moment you look into his eyes you get the strange urge to fight. Very rarely does he give you items ...
> 
> From what you can tell, he was born inside of a computer network.
> His home world is a very big town located in another part of the world.
> 
> He also seems to be looking for a few people and wants you to tell him if you see them around.


Hey that's pretty good, This will be a lot of help when doing the scripts.

I've not been able to do my game as I have had school work to do, I'll start tommorow on the train puzzle.


----------



## Nixie

Wow! things are coming along pretty well!


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman's Bio:
> 
> A strange being that seems to follow you around most of the time.
> He seems friendly enough but the moment you look into his eyes you get the strange urge to fight. Very rarely does he give you items ...
> 
> From what you can tell, he was born inside of a computer network.
> His home world is a very big town located in another part of the world.
> 
> He also seems to be looking for a few people and wants you to tell him if you see them around.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's pretty good, This will be a lot of help when doing the scripts.
> 
> I've not been able to do my game as I have had school work to do, I'll start tommorow on the train puzzle.
Click to expand...

I don't know why, but when I think of the TBT RPG, I think of it being 3-dimensional.


----------



## AndyB

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman's Bio:
> 
> A strange being that seems to follow you around most of the time.
> He seems friendly enough but the moment you look into his eyes you get the strange urge to fight. Very rarely does he give you items ...
> 
> From what you can tell, he was born inside of a computer network.
> His home world is a very big town located in another part of the world.
> 
> He also seems to be looking for a few people and wants you to tell him if you see them around.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's pretty good, This will be a lot of help when doing the scripts.
> 
> I've not been able to do my game as I have had school work to do, I'll start tommorow on the train puzzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why, but when I think of the TBT RPG, I think of it being 3-dimensional.
Click to expand...

There are pictures on the first page. That should settle you down.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Pm me the Spritesheet Josh. I cant find it.
ALSO can you PM me the link which is the Anime Character Generator? I might be able to make a piccy up for you, if not i'll ask some friends


----------



## Josh

I've tried making 3D games, But I'm not too good when it comes to designing the character. So I'll stick to 2D for a while and learn more about 3D Animation/Graphics.

3D or 2D, This game will still be the same and *Very* interesting.


----------



## Trundle

I can't wait.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> This game will still be the same and *Very* interesting.


Sweet!


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> I've tried making 3D games, But I'm not too good when it comes to designing the character. So I'll stick to 2D for a while and learn more about 3D Animation/Graphics.
> 
> 3D or 2D, This game will still be the same and *Very* interesting.


Whenever i think of TBT RPG i actually think of an anime adaption xP


----------



## Nixie

*notices emphasis on very* Awesome!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I got the Sprite sheet done, Im just going to get the picture and weapons for you


----------



## SilentHopes

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman's Bio:
> 
> A strange being that seems to follow you around most of the time.
> He seems friendly enough but the moment you look into his eyes you get the strange urge to fight. Very rarely does he give you items ...
> 
> From what you can tell, he was born inside of a computer network.
> His home world is a very big town located in another part of the world.
> 
> He also seems to be looking for a few people and wants you to tell him if you see them around.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's pretty good, This will be a lot of help when doing the scripts.
> 
> I've not been able to do my game as I have had school work to do, I'll start tommorow on the train puzzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why, but when I think of the TBT RPG, I think of it being 3-dimensional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are pictures on the first page. That should settle you down.
Click to expand...

I know. I looked at them. But TBT RPG just makes me think of FATE, and I want to play it now. But FATE is a 3-D game. Too bad we can't do that. It would be so much better. :/


----------



## Nixie

Maybe some 3d cut-scenes? It depends on what Josh wants...


----------



## SilentHopes

Me or Josh should make a forums for this. O__O

I feel like contributing.


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried making 3D games, But I'm not too good when it comes to designing the character. So I'll stick to 2D for a while and learn more about 3D Animation/Graphics.
> 
> 3D or 2D, This game will still be the same and *Very* interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever i think of TBT RPG i actually think of an anime adaption xP
Click to expand...

You *did* choose an anime character as a reference as your character.

@Rorato, we already have a site... it's called The Bell Tree.


----------



## Josh

In my opinion, Graphics don't make a game better. It depends how the game is.
I would have made a forums ages ago, But I thought there was no point as this is based for TBT.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rorato said:
			
		

> Me or Josh should make a forums for this. O__O
> 
> I feel like contributing.


What part of "*The Bell Tree* RPG didn't you get? XD

there doesn't need to be a separate forum.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me or Josh should make a forums for this. O__O
> 
> I feel like contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "*The Bell Tree* RPG didn't you get? XD
> 
> there doesn't need to be a separate forum.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## SilentHopes

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me or Josh should make a forums for this. O__O
> 
> I feel like contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "*The Bell Tree* RPG didn't you get? XD
> 
> there doesn't need to be a separate forum.
Click to expand...

My point in that was a different forum so that we don't have to continually post at TBT and push someone Else's advertisement or anything in this section to the bottom of the list.


----------



## AndyB

Rorato said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me or Josh should make a forums for this. O__O
> 
> I feel like contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "*The Bell Tree* RPG didn't you get? XD
> 
> there doesn't need to be a separate forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point in that was a different forum so that we don't have to continually post at TBT and push someone Else's advertisement or anything in this section to the bottom of the list.
Click to expand...

1- It's The Bell Tree RPG for a reason.
2- It's in Brewster's. Plenty of decent threads get pushed down by mindless spam.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh, did you get my PM, and didja see my sprites?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Hey, this looks cool! =D Am I too late to join? >_> I'm always late to the party. Well, just in case:

Name: Ronnie
Age: 17
Role: Chef
Picture/Description: Tall, medium-length brown hair, green eyes, glasses. (Or you could just look at the picture thread XD). I guess if I'm a chef I should be wearing a chef hat? :>
Backstory: Ronnie loved baking magical baked goods, especially cupcakes, and giving them away to people who could use a brightened day. What a Mary Sue... :T Sometimes people would pay her, making it a decent job. She also loved frolicking with bunny rabbits in the meadow during her time off and baking them bunny treats. But one day... an EVIL gardener kidnapped all the bunny rabbits because they were eating his carrots, and because he was an evil jerkface. Thus, Ronnie set off with the last remaining Rabbit (named Cupcake), who had been helping her out in the bakery and thus was out of harm's way, to go rescue the other rabbits!
Items/Equipment: Cupcake the bunny sidekick, bakes healing pastries, cooks surprise dishes that have different effects when eaten. Weapon= a giant spoon
Will you voice act?: I could darn well try u_u


----------



## 8bit

was my sprite finished?


----------



## Fillfall

Josh. in the game can you add a feature that lets you play as yourself? Like im playing as Andreas? And then we go out on adventures with or character? Or only do our job if we are a salesman


----------



## Hiro

Josh, it would be nice if you added the name feature ;D

(When you first start the game someone/something asks you what your name is and then you play as "Josh" for example)


----------



## Josh

@Alfred: I think so, I'll re check.
@Ronnie: Heh, The first chef. Your application sounds very interesting.
@Marlon: I'm working on Andy's one. I'll start yours later on.
@Andreas: Not a bad idea, The thing is that If I make a boy the speech may be different for the speech for a girl. So I may not be able to do it, Although I may do the name feature that Rogar suggested.
@Rogar: ^^ I'll add it, That is if people want me to.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Alfred: I think so, I'll re check.
> @Ronnie: Heh, The first chef. Your application sounds very interesting.
> @Marlon: I'm working on Andy's one. I'll start yours later on.
> @Andreas: Not a bad idea, The thing is that If I make a boy the speech may be different for the speech for a girl. So I may not be able to do it, Although I may do the name feature that Rogar suggested.
> @Rogar: ^^ I'll add it, That is if people want me to.


Yay ^^

I want to play as Roger and meet Rogar xD


----------



## AndyB

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alfred: I think so, I'll re check.
> @Ronnie: Heh, The first chef. Your application sounds very interesting.
> @Marlon: I'm working on Andy's one. I'll start yours later on.
> @Andreas: Not a bad idea, The thing is that If I make a boy the speech may be different for the speech for a girl. So I may not be able to do it, Although I may do the name feature that Rogar suggested.
> @Rogar: ^^ I'll add it, That is if people want me to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay ^^
> 
> I want to play as Roger and meet Rogar xD
Click to expand...

TIME PARADOX! 
Sure it's a nice touch, but I'm happy with a set character.


----------



## Josh

Nice to know, I'll make a poll later on.


----------



## Hiro

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alfred: I think so, I'll re check.
> @Ronnie: Heh, The first chef. Your application sounds very interesting.
> @Marlon: I'm working on Andy's one. I'll start yours later on.
> @Andreas: Not a bad idea, The thing is that If I make a boy the speech may be different for the speech for a girl. So I may not be able to do it, Although I may do the name feature that Rogar suggested.
> @Rogar: ^^ I'll add it, That is if people want me to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay ^^
> 
> I want to play as Roger and meet Rogar xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TIME PARADOX!
> Sure it's a nice touch, but I'm happy with a set character.
Click to expand...

Rogar meets his past self xD


----------



## SilentHopes

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Josh. in the game can you add a feature that lets you play as yourself? Like im playing as Andreas? And then we go out on adventures with or character? Or only do our job if we are a salesman


Nevermind. I didn't read it correctly. xD


----------



## Hiro

How is the game going Josh?


----------



## Josh

It's going great, It's likely we'll get a short demo around the weekend.
It won't be too long and I'll try make it worth it with atleast one boss (Still thinking who should be the first boss).


----------



## Bacon Boy

So didja get it? (I got no reply )

Anyways, how far are you?


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's going great, It's likely we'll get a short demo around the weekend.
> It won't be too long and I'll try make it worth it with atleast one boss (Still thinking who should be the first boss).


Yay demos! d:

I'm just wondering when my character will appear ^^


----------



## Josh

Eh, Only Andy's character will appear in this chapter.
Sorry Alfred, I'll read it as soon as possible.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Eh, Only Andy's character will appear in this chapter.
> Sorry Alfred, I'll read it as soon as possible.


Chapter?  :r 

"The Train Chapter - Part One"


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Only Andy's character will appear in this chapter.
> Sorry Alfred, I'll read it as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter?  :r
> 
> "The Train Chapter - Part One"
Click to expand...

Ha, Yeah like that  . I need to update the actors part...


----------



## Kyle

So you want bios now? I'll write one up if needed, even if my character is a villager.
And I don't get on often, but if you need to tell me something just PM it because I get caught behind in the new pages that come up in this thread.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Only Andy's character will appear in this chapter.
> Sorry Alfred, I'll read it as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter?  :r
> 
> "The Train Chapter - Part One"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, Yeah like that  . I need to update the actors part...
Click to expand...

Make sure that you have a black screen saying when a new chapter begins ;D

Or, you can just put the chapters in different downloads. That way, they become a new game for every chapter. Like a story arc.


----------



## Josh

Front page edited.
_________________________________________________
Solgineer, Yes please if you can it'll be a great help.
_________________________________________________
Ha, Yeah I'll do that Rogar. But when the game releases I'll put it all in one.
_________________________________________________
I need someone to help me made 10 RPG logo's saying "Chapter 1" - "Chapter 10" So I'll need 10 of them. I'll give you an award in the game (You'll see) and pay you TBTB's.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Front page edited.
> _________________________________________________
> Solgineer, Yes please if you can it'll be a great help.
> _________________________________________________
> Ha, Yeah I'll do that Rogar. But when the game releases I'll put it all in one.
> _________________________________________________
> I need someone to help me made 10 RPG logo's saying "Chapter 1" - "Chapter 10" So I'll need 10 of them. I'll give you an award in the game (You'll see) and pay you TBTB's.


What kind of background would you like? And what size?


----------



## Kyle

Solgineer grew up like every other normal man - in the town where he would spend the rest of his life. Sure, there was the occasional ambitions to pursue a more dashing career, but he didn't care for the actual labor involved. What he wants is money. But he did not have the recklessness of a thug, and so he stayed within the law. But he has a gift - of knowledge. With this knowledge is his knowings of some secrets that may be valuable to the occasional hero or villain, but few know that he even has secrets, let alone know the secrets. He also keeps a ancient rusted axe by his side as a weapon, but there is something more to it... maybe even one of his secrets. Maybe with some cash you may shake some secrets out of this wise guy.


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front page edited.
> _________________________________________________
> Solgineer, Yes please if you can it'll be a great help.
> _________________________________________________
> Ha, Yeah I'll do that Rogar. But when the game releases I'll put it all in one.
> _________________________________________________
> I need someone to help me made 10 RPG logo's saying "Chapter 1" - "Chapter 10" So I'll need 10 of them. I'll give you an award in the game (You'll see) and pay you TBTB's.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of background would you like? And what size?
Click to expand...

Eh, Like 700x200?
I have no idea, Like my banner on the front page but longer.
_________________________________________________
That sounds impressive Solgineer, Quite appealing.
This will help me a lot.


----------



## Kyle

Thanks, just my little attempt to make my character a bit more intriguing than being just the standard villager you see, pass and forget.


----------



## Hiro

I'll go with transparent background if thats ok?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I'll try make your character important and worth it.

Rogar yeah make it transparent please, Thanks!


----------



## Hiro

What font should i use? d:


----------



## Josh

ShelleyVolante BT 
English 111 Vivace BT 
Amazone BT 

Font's like that, If you don't have them download them (I'll give you the links)


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> ShelleyVolante BT
> English 111 Vivace BT
> Amazone BT
> 
> Font's like that, If you don't have them download them (I'll give you the ]Pm them to me please


----------



## Josh

Alright Rogar, Coming up!

Edit: Or go www.101fonts.com


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright Rogar, Coming up!
> 
> Edit: Or go www.101fonts.com


Ok, but i need to talk to you about something in a PM so i wont spoil it for everyone xD


----------



## Josh

Ha, Alright. But I won't be able to reply to it until tommorow.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ha, Alright. But I won't be able to reply to it until tommorow.


Oh... ok.

Banners are almost done!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I messaged you on MSN, just ignore it okay?
Also i'm currently writing up a quickly Ripped storyline.
And Pyro will looks like Leon S. Kennedy almost, 'cept black hair. (i'll post a piccy later)


----------



## Ren Partycat

Am I too late for this? I would still support and play the game. RPG Maker VX is brilliant. Or w.e. version you used.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thanks, Josh.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, Only Andy's character will appear in this chapter.
> Sorry Alfred, I'll read it as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter?  :r
> 
> "The Train Chapter - Part One"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, Yeah like that  . I need to update the actors part...
Click to expand...

When do I show up?


----------



## Hiro

Finally uploaded all of them to TinyPic 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









































</div>


----------



## Hiro

Ugh... they don't look so good after uploading :b


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> Ugh... they don't look so good after uploading :b


Rogar,
Im helping Josh. with the storyline and i'm currently writing a summary of it for him,
When we've agreed somit i can show it to you and you can make the Chapter things so they match yea?

Also its RIBBED storyline. lol ripped xD


----------



## Hiro

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... they don't look so good after uploading :b
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar,
> Im helping Josh. with the storyline and i'm currently writing a summary of it for him,
> When we've agreed somit i can show it to you and you can make the Chapter things so they match yea?
> 
> Also its RIBBED storyline. lol ripped xD
Click to expand...

Sure, sure ;D


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... they don't look so good after uploading :b
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar,
> Im helping Josh. with the storyline and i'm currently writing a summary of it for him,
> When we've agreed somit i can show it to you and you can make the Chapter things so they match yea?
> 
> Also its RIBBED storyline. lol ripped xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sure ;D
Click to expand...

I've got up to location 4.
So I'm wondering if maybe we should have 14 days since 7 can lead to a short game...
Also i have an intro, since i think it SHOULD be a fruit instead of a leaf... makes more sense to me..
ALSO here is what i have got so people can feedback (btw i spent 30minutes so yea):
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
>Possible Into #1<
Long ago...
The gods made several fruits...
One Bestowed Strength of arm,
One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
Another gave the eater the magic of old.
The Fourth gave length of life,
The last had unknown and terrible power...
The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
10,000years have passed since that day...
Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...

Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?

>Possible Intro #2<

In a time long ago....
The Gods made a fruit..
The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.

In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold. 
Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
All this.....
Bloodshed?

*Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**

Ribbed Storyline:

-Intro
-Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'. 
Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree. 
Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
-Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
-After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
-Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
-Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
-Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
-end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.

>>>IN THE GATE<<<
-after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
-upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
- 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
-FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
Buy a boat +4 Points
Steal a boat -4 points
join a crew + 2 points
Join Pirates -2 points
*EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...

>>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
-Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2], 
*Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
</div>
Feedback pl0x


----------



## Fillfall

So Josh are you done wtih my sprite?

EDIT: 1000th post xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Fillfall said:
			
		

> So Josh are you done wtih my sprite?


I can send you the link so you can do it yourself in 5 minutes :/


----------



## Fillfall

I know about it...


----------



## Hiro

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... they don't look so good after uploading :b
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar,
> Im helping Josh. with the storyline and i'm currently writing a summary of it for him,
> When we've agreed somit i can show it to you and you can make the Chapter things so they match yea?
> 
> Also its RIBBED storyline. lol ripped xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sure ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got up to location 4.
> So I'm wondering if maybe we should have 14 days since 7 can lead to a short game...
> Also i have an intro, since i think it SHOULD be a fruit instead of a leaf... makes more sense to me..
> ALSO here is what i have got so people can feedback (btw i spent 30minutes so yea):
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> Feedback pl0x
Click to expand...

Wait what? What happened to the train?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... they don't look so good after uploading :b
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar,
> Im helping Josh. with the storyline and i'm currently writing a summary of it for him,
> When we've agreed somit i can show it to you and you can make the Chapter things so they match yea?
> 
> Also its RIBBED storyline. lol ripped xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, sure ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got up to location 4.
> So I'm wondering if maybe we should have 14 days since 7 can lead to a short game...
> Also i have an intro, since i think it SHOULD be a fruit instead of a leaf... makes more sense to me..
> ALSO here is what i have got so people can feedback (btw i spent 30minutes so yea):
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> Feedback pl0x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what? What happened to the train?
Click to expand...

1. i was not told of a train.
2. its working progress, so i may change it.
3. a train is becoming clich


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Fillfall said:
			
		

> I know about it...


Then why dont you make your own sprite? :/


----------



## Hiro

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, sure ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got up to location 4.
> So I'm wondering if maybe we should have 14 days since 7 can lead to a short game...
> Also i have an intro, since i think it SHOULD be a fruit instead of a leaf... makes more sense to me..
> ALSO here is what i have got so people can feedback (btw i spent 30minutes so yea):
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> Feedback pl0x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what? What happened to the train?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. i was not told of a train.
> 2. its working progress, so i may change it.
> 3. a train is becoming clich
Click to expand...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've got up to location 4.
> So I'm wondering if maybe we should have 14 days since 7 can lead to a short game...
> Also i have an intro, since i think it SHOULD be a fruit instead of a leaf... makes more sense to me..
> ALSO here is what i have got so people can feedback (btw i spent 30minutes so yea):
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> Feedback pl0x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what? What happened to the train?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. i was not told of a train.
> 2. its working progress, so i may change it.
> 3. a train is becoming clich
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> Feedback pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what? What happened to the train?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. i was not told of a train.
> 2. its working progress, so i may change it.
> 3. a train is becoming clich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i was not told of a train.
> 2. its working progress, so i may change it.
> 3. a train is becoming clich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Read this: http://serpent231.tripod.com/cliche.shtml
> 
> I have never seen a train on a RPG and there is no train mentioned in the RPG cliches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harry Potter,
> Megaman
> LOZ
> Full Metal Alchemist.
> 
> Should i go on? (btw ALL the harry potter series and a large portion of Megaman games, especially the Zero saga)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay i dont know many more.
> But there is alot of train usage.
> I just think its better my way tbh. But again its only a working progress
Click to expand...

Those aren't really RPGs. The way something is identified as an RPG is the leveling up and the gaining of items and such. LoZ and Megaman and such are more of Action/Adventure games, sidescrollers, etc. 

Now, about the plotline. The goddes of wisdom, and power, and etc. sounds way too much like Legend of Zelda. So that, my oddly named friend, is a clich


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT RPG storyline >WORKING PROGRESS<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> >Possible Into #1<
> Long ago...
> The gods made several fruits...
> One Bestowed Strength of arm,
> One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
> Another gave the eater the magic of old.
> The Fourth gave length of life,
> The last had unknown and terrible power...
> The gods put their creations into one fruit, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
> The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
> 10,000years have passed since that day...
> Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...
> 
> Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?
> 
> >Possible Intro #2<
> 
> In a time long ago....
> The Gods made a fruit..
> The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
> The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
> The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
> The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality
> The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.
> 
> In fear of being killed he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
> Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
> Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
> All this.....
> Bloodshed?
> 
> *Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**
> 
> Ribbed Storyline:
> 
> -Intro
> -Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
> Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
> Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON<
> -Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
> -After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
> -Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
> -Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
> -Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
> -end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first.
> 
> >>>IN THE GATE<<<
> -after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
> -upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
> - 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
> -FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
> Buy a boat +4 Points
> Steal a boat -4 points
> join a crew + 2 points
> Join Pirates -2 points
> *EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...
> 
> >>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
> -Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
> *Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**
> </div>http://serpent231.tripod.com/cliche.shtml
> 
> I have never seen a train on a RPG and there is no train mentioned in the RPG cliches.
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter,
> Megaman
> LOZ
> Full Metal Alchemist.
> 
> Should i go on? (btw ALL the harry potter series and a large portion of Megaman games, especially the Zero saga)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay i dont know many more.
> But there is alot of train usage.
> I just think its better my way tbh. But again its only a working progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't really RPGs. The way something is identified as an RPG is the leveling up and the gaining of items and such. LoZ and Megaman and such are more of Action/Adventure games, sidescrollers, etc.
> 
> Now, about the plotline. The goddes of wisdom, and power, and etc. sounds way too much like Legend of Zelda. So that, my oddly named friend, is a clich
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh

Yuki, The train idea isn't cliche.
LOZ, Megaman ect aren't RPG's. RPG's are completely different from Action/Adventure games, Think Final Fantasy.
I don't get the story line you gave to me, It needs more detail (No offence).
_________________________________________________
Rogar I love the chapters, Stunning!
_________________________________________________
I'll make your sprite soon Fillfall when I can, I'm too busy with the game and working on Andy's sprite.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yuki, The train idea isn't cliche.
> LOZ, Megaman ect aren't RPG's. RPG's are completely different from Action/Adventure games, Think Final Fantasy.
> I don't get the story line you gave to me, It needs more detail (No offence).
> _________________________________________________
> Rogar I love the chapters, Stunning!
> _________________________________________________
> I'll make your sprite soon Fillfall when I can, I'm too busy with the game and working on Andy's sprite.


Thats why its called a RIBBED it means theres v. little detail.
I will flesh it later


----------



## Josh

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki, The train idea isn't cliche.
> LOZ, Megaman ect aren't RPG's. RPG's are completely different from Action/Adventure games, Think Final Fantasy.
> I don't get the story line you gave to me, It needs more detail (No offence).
> _________________________________________________
> Rogar I love the chapters, Stunning!
> _________________________________________________
> I'll make your sprite soon Fillfall when I can, I'm too busy with the game and working on Andy's sprite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why its called a RIBBED it means theres v. little detail.
> I will flesh it later
Click to expand...

I see, My bad.
When your done with the storyline I'll read through it and see if it'll be a good story for the RPG.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki, The train idea isn't cliche.
> LOZ, Megaman ect aren't RPG's. RPG's are completely different from Action/Adventure games, Think Final Fantasy.
> I don't get the story line you gave to me, It needs more detail (No offence).
> _________________________________________________
> Rogar I love the chapters, Stunning!
> _________________________________________________
> I'll make your sprite soon Fillfall when I can, I'm too busy with the game and working on Andy's sprite.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why its called a RIBBED it means theres v. little detail.
> I will flesh it later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, My bad.
> When your done with the storyline I'll read through it and see if it'll be a good story for the RPG.
Click to expand...

I just got on msn so we can work on it together if you want


----------



## AndyB

Nice to see it's coming along nicely, and there will be a demo soon.
I still have those little music pieces for you to check over.

And Yuki , Happy Potter... an RPG? Really?
... _really_?


----------



## Josh

Sure Yuki.
_________________________________________________
Yeah, A demo is very likely now as I have the whole weekend to do it.
I'll post somes screenshots of Jungle Joo soon.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nice to see it's coming along nicely, and there will be a demo soon.
> I still have those little music pieces for you to check over.
> 
> And Yuki , Happy Potter... an RPG? Really?
> ... _really_?


Im thinking the GBC games, which were RPGs as you did have Stats etc.


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see it's coming along nicely, and there will be a demo soon.
> I still have those little music pieces for you to check over.
> 
> And Yuki , Happy Potter... an RPG? Really?
> ... _really_?
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking the GBC games, which were RPGs as you did have Stats etc.
Click to expand...

One game! One game, that has a train as part of the story... oh which the games are based off of. I mean.. It's a mode of transport!
Hell, we might as well say "Towns" are clich


----------



## Silverstorms

My comments on the storyline.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">>Possible Into #1<
Long ago...
The gods made several fruits..*.(would make more sense if a reason why they were created was mentioned)*
One Bestowed Strength of arm,
One Bestowed Ancient Wisdom
Another gave the eater the magic of old.
The Fourth gave length of life,
The last had unknown and terrible power... *(multiple objects that represent godly attributes tend to have a theme, like pieces of a puzzle that fit together to make something. The ones listed don't really do that.)*
The gods put their creations into one fruit *(contradiction to line 2)*, and planted it on the land, before protecting the sapling with many dangerous and life threating challenges designed to find thoose worthy of eating the fruits.
The tree grew several years later, a large magnificent tree which leaves shone a magnificent Gold.
10,000years have passed since that day...
Every 10 years the gate opens 'to the godland'...(*10 seems a bit small. These kind of things are once in a lifetime opportunities).*

Upon the 1,000th time, could someone get the fruit?

>Possible Intro #2<

In a time long ago....
The Gods made a fruit..
The God of Wisdom >NAME< gave the fruit her wisdom...
The god of war >NAME< gave the fruit his strength
The God of Elements >NAME< gave the fruit his magic
The God of Vitality >NAME< gave the fruit her immortality *(Immortality tends to be something all Gods have. Also, God should be Goddess)*
The God of the Underworld >NAME< stole the fruit, giving it his dark and evil power.

In fear of being killed *(see last comment)* he hid the fruit on earth, hiding it in a realm which the gods could not touch...He planted it, behind many challenging and Grueling challenges designed to test thoose who came into the realm, The tree grew, its leaves shone a Magnificent Gold.
Ever since every race on earth has tried to get to the tree, none have succeeded, many have died, some have been trapped, transformed into terrible and vile monsters by their Dismay.
Again, the Gate has opened...for >TIME<, will someone manage to get the Gods Fruit after all this time?
All this.....
Bloodshed?

*Editors note*: Intro 2 Prefered.**

*(I also prefer intro 2)
*
Ribbed Storyline:

-Intro
-Character in village, doing day-to-day things, starts work as >POSSIBLE< Libary Assistant. Sorts books and comes across a diary, upon reading finds out about 'The Bell Tree'/'The Gods Tree' (has names, often called 'The bell tree'/'Gods Tree'), reads up on 'The Bell Tree'.
Character returns home to >Parent?Grandparent?Other Older Relation?< who tells of the time >HE/SHE< went to the gate to try to get to The bell tree.
Character decides to try and get there the >P/G/OOR< gives the character their >SWORD/SHEILD/AXE/OTHER WEAPON< *(Library assistant with a weapon?)*
-Character Leaves Village, first battle/Tutorial with a bandit.
-After battle Character must go through a small 'maze' like woodland with weak monsters/bandits.
-Character gets to >NAME OF FIELD+GATE<.
-Ceremony begins, Stands with food, weapons etc. (All overpriced!!!!!)
-Main Ceremony, Rememberance, see several Heros+Villans and Pyrozanryu.
-end of Ceremony, Gate opens, people enter, Pyrozanryu is first. *(Unless there is some twist in the storyline later on, this 'contest' idea doesn't work, in my opinion. Why would the Gods create something so powerful just to make it a prize for a contest? It doesn't make sense to me, unless that's the idea).
*
>>>IN THE GATE<<<
-after character enters they are in a large overgrown forest a path evident to someone just burning everything is in front, a figure is walking on fire in a straight line through the forest, before the character can follow the forest grows back to normal, weak monsters (must look grotesque!!!) and bandits. [BOSS 1]
-upon exit they find a large gate (like a Castle Gate), they enter 'Green City' *Editors Note* Green meaning easy**
- 'Green City' is full of people, few bandits MAY appear to battle upon backstreets, many shops with equipment, also there is a docks.
-FIRST CHARACTER CHOICE!!!!!!!! (this effects ending). At Docks your Character can:
Buy a boat +4 Points
Steal a boat -4 points
join a crew + 2 points
Join Pirates -2 points
*EDITORS NOTE: Your character will gain 'Soul Points' through theese decisions (hidden value> Basically the player cant see this count). Counting on how many points there are at the end the characters ending will be different...

>>>OCEANIA BLUE<<<
-Large Sprawling ocean, many monsters, pirates, theifs, water based monsters and [BOSS 2],
*Editors Note: Oceania blue is a large place, few islands BEFORE you leave it. So you stay on O-B for a while.**

*(I don't like games where the characters seem to be able to wander aimlessly from one vastly different area to the next. They just don't make sense. I like the train idea, since it doesn't feel like a bunch of cliche areas have been squashed together; it feels like you're travelling long distances to get from place to place and makes the areas seem less cliche).*</div>


----------



## AndyB

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I don't like games where the characters seem to be able to wander aimlessly from one vastly different area to the next. They just don't make sense. I like the train idea, since it doesn't feel like a bunch of cliche areas have been squashed together; it feels like you're travelling long distances to get from place to place and makes the areas seem less cliche.


I really like the train idea too, as you'll be starting to learn things about the story. 
And this second character is helping you out to find out more.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Right okay, can people PLEASE stop picking holes.
If i have to say one more time.
ITS A RIB. chances of it being 100% is 0 okay?


----------



## Hiro

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Right okay, can people PLEASE stop picking holes.
> If i have to say one more time.
> ITS A RIB. chances of it being 100% is 0 okay?


We're not picking holes. If you are going to improve it then you have to listen to what people have to say.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Rogar said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right okay, can people PLEASE stop picking holes.
> If i have to say one more time.
> ITS A RIB. chances of it being 100% is 0 okay?
> 
> 
> 
> We're not picking holes. If you are going to improve it then you have to listen to what people have to say.
Click to expand...

I knew i should've kept it secret xD

Oh well.
I dont like the idea of a train tbh.


----------



## Josh

No offence Yuki, But if you don't like the train idea you have no right for me to change it.
If I am wrong I am sorry again.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. said:
			
		

> No offence Yuki, But if you don't like the train idea you have no right for me to change it.
> If I am wrong I am sorry again.


I am not forcing you to now am i?
Im simply here to help + Advise.
I'm just saying:
PERSONALLY i dont like the idea of a train as a tutorial piece. It would be better to start from a village and have the character set out.
Anyway im gonna be doing the storyboard again. This time lil more detail


----------



## Josh

It's not going to start on a train, It's going to start in a village in a desert. Then he goes on the train to the mountains ect.


----------



## Silverstorms

You asked for feedback. I gave you some.


----------



## Hiro

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offence Yuki, But if you don't like the train idea you have no right for me to change it.
> If I am wrong I am sorry again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not forcing you to now am i?
> Im simply here to help + Advise.
> I'm just saying:
> PERSONALLY i dont like the idea of a train as a tutorial piece. It would be better to start from a village and have the character set out.
> Anyway im gonna be doing the storyboard again. This time lil more detail
Click to expand...

No, don't start on a new one. Leave this to Josh or someone else if you don't like his ideas.


----------



## Josh

I'll just do my storyline and the game. This is just going to be for TBT and it doesn't have to be 100%, I put a lot of effort into this and If I have to use another storyline I'll just quit this, It's not as easy as it looks.
_________________________________________________
New screenshots:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

















</div>

Note that I've not finished mapping and I've not added any characters (Villagers, Andy, Animal ect..).
[/spoiler]


----------



## AndyB

They are looking really good! Can't wait to see it all filled up.
And as for story, go with what you have as you know what's really possible in game.


----------



## Josh

Thanks Andy, I just noticed I forgot to add tree's in that village and a carpet in the train. One reason why I'm adding beta testing/demos.
I know Yuki wants to help me but It's actually making it difficult for me, You should be grateful that I'm actually making an RPG.

So I'll try get and map the mountains and link it to the story line, I'll get back to you all on that.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy, I just noticed I forgot to add tree's in that village and a carpet in the train. One reason why I'm adding beta testing/demos.
> I know Yuki wants to help me but It's actually making it difficult for me, You should be grateful that I'm actually making an RPG.
> 
> So I'll try get and map the mountains and ]I wish i could help you with the mapping :/
> 
> Can't you send over the maps from the folders on your computer?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I've taken Silvers comments and put the train in. Heres the revision:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Intro>Train revision</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Revised Intro:

In a time long ago....
Man and the many races, which walked the earth, would fight endlessly.
Fight to see who was the strongest.
The Gods and Goddess watched from their land in anger, so to put an end to the fights they decided to make a challenge


----------



## Trundle

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll just do my storyline and the game. This is just going to be for TBT and it doesn't have to be 100%, I put a lot of effort into this and If I have to use another storyline I'll just quit this, It's not as easy as it looks.
> _________________________________________________
> New screenshots:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Note that I've not finished mapping and I've not added any characters (Villagers, Andy, Animal ect..).
> [/spoiler]


Nice! ^_^


----------



## Nixie

Looking good! I can't wait for the demo! <3 ;D


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy, I just noticed I forgot to add tree's in that village and a carpet in the train. One reason why I'm adding beta testing/demos.
> I know Yuki wants to help me but It's actually making it difficult for me, You should be grateful that I'm actually making an RPG.
> 
> So I'll try get and map the mountains and ]I wish i could help you with the mapping :/
> 
> Can't you send over the maps from the folders on your computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I can send them to you. Thanks Rogar
> But I need to give you the tilesets.
> _________________________________________________
> Yuki, *Much* better. I've changed some small bits which are in bold.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Storyline Edit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> -Character *has been fired as town guard*,  he goes and *helps his mother in the library as an assistant*, while he is sorting books he comes across a diary and it looks battered and worn. In his Curiosity he decides to read it, upon reading finds out about something called 'The Bell Tree', as it tells of the *leaf* it ends, the pages had been ripped out. As he tries to find the pages he has to go home.
> 
> -Upon getting home the character asks his grandfather* about the tree, the grandfather tells the character about the tree, also telling the character, he once went to find the tree, but he was beaten and sent back. The character ponders for a few moments before exclaiming he will go and get the *leaf*, the grandfather smiles, eyeing the character up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy, I just noticed I forgot to add tree's in that village and a carpet in the train. One reason why I'm adding beta testing/demos.
> I know Yuki wants to help me but It's actually making it difficult for me, You should be grateful that I'm actually making an RPG.
> 
> So I'll try get and map the mountains and ]I wish i could help you with the mapping :/
> 
> Can't you send over the maps from the folders on your computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I can send them to you. Thanks Rogar
> But I need to give you the tilesets.
> _________________________________________________
> Yuki, *Much* better. I've changed some small bits which are in bold.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Storyline Edit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> -Character *has been fired as town guard*,  he goes and *helps his mother in the library as an assistant*, while he is sorting books he comes across a diary and it looks battered and worn. In his Curiosity he decides to read it, upon reading finds out about something called 'The Bell Tree', as it tells of the *leaf* it ends, the pages had been ripped out. As he tries to find the pages he has to go home.
> 
> -Upon getting home the character asks his grandfather* about the tree, the grandfather tells the character about the tree, also telling the character, he once went to find the tree, but he was beaten and sent back. The character ponders for a few moments before exclaiming he will go and get the *leaf*, the grandfather smiles, eyeing the character up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I'll add it to the first page once your done.
Andy your sprite is very close to finishing.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll add it to the first page once your done.
> Andy your sprite is very close to finishing.


=D
Any chance I could see it tonight?


----------



## Josh

Very likely, I just hope you like it


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Very likely, I just hope you like it


I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Josh. i edited my post if you've not seen already


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy, I just noticed I forgot to add tree's in that village and a carpet in the train. One reason why I'm adding beta testing/demos.
> I know Yuki wants to help me but It's actually making it difficult for me, You should be grateful that I'm actually making an RPG.
> 
> So I'll try get and map the mountains and ]I wish i could help you with the mapping :/
> 
> Can't you send over the maps from the folders on your computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I can send them to you. Thanks Rogar
> But I need to give you the tilesets.
> _________________________________________________
> Yuki, *Much* better. I've changed some small bits which are in bold.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Storyline Edit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> -Character *has been fired as town guard*,  he goes and *helps his mother in the library as an assistant*, while he is sorting books he comes across a diary and it looks battered and worn. In his Curiosity he decides to read it, upon reading finds out about something called 'The Bell Tree', as it tells of the *leaf* it ends, the pages had been ripped out. As he tries to find the pages he has to go home.
> 
> -Upon getting home the character asks his grandfather* about the tree, the grandfather tells the character about the tree, also telling the character, he once went to find the tree, but he was beaten and sent back. The character ponders for a few moments before exclaiming he will go and get the *leaf*, the grandfather smiles, eyeing the character up. ‘Before you set out, you’ll need to have some weapon skill’, he leads the character outside where there is a scarecrow**, the grandfather teaches the battle system. **Upon the win should the character level up? ** - * Love this Idea IMO*
> 
> -The grandfather chuckles, telling the character ‘I’m sure you can get the leaf, you may be weedy but you sure have skill!’, the grandfather goes into the house, when the character enters the house the grandfather has his old sword saying ‘This is the sword I used when I went on the adventure, maybe it’ll help you out as well, as the leaf is active next week!’
> 
> >Notes: *grandfather or another elderly family member
> ** Scarecrow could be made into something else, like a tree or maybe a summoned enemy?
> 
> >>Night passes<<
> 
> -Character is woken up by grandfather before dawn breaks (still dark), grandfather wishes character a good trip, gives >items< bag, food and sword. They then set off for the train station, its rather empty when they arrive so they sit down, after a few minutes (small chit-chat between Character and grandfather) a train arrives, the character goes on the train, gets into his seat and waves as he leaves the station.
> **Editors Note** should first teammate be in the same Carriage as character? So they are recruited and then a small bandit team tries to rob the train, resulting in a small tutorial fight? - * Good idea aswell *
> 
> I don't actually like the idea of the fruit and gate, Sounds.. eh. But we'll see.
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, i'm in the need of some new tilesets anyway ^^
> 
> Send them in a PM with a description on how they should look like.
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

It could be an indestructable leaf.


----------



## Silverstorms

That storyline works much better than the last one. Good job.


----------



## «Jack»

The "Soul Points" thing mentioned a few pages ago seems like too much of a rip off of Fable or inFAMOUS to me.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jak said:
			
		

> The "Soul Points" thing mentioned a few pages ago seems like too much of a rip off of Fable or inFAMOUS to me.


or a lot of other games. Problem is, Neko seems to be basing their info off of other games, not necessarily original ideas.

The great giant tree restoration reminds me too much of Harvest Moon, but I guess it's fine since it was only in one game.


----------



## Josh

Soul points? Eh, I don't think that i'm doing that nor I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Kyle

I'm not sure if this was done already or not, but someone can make my character for me if they want keeping in mind he wears a green jacket, etc.


----------



## KargaZan

Can i please join

Name: KargaZane
Age: 15
Role: A ninja if not i`ll be a Thief and Villager
Picture/Description: hm...
Items/Equipment: Double katanas, Hover broad, Shotgun
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Josh

Sure, I'll add you soon.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this was done already or not, but someone can make my character for me if they want keeping in mind he wears a green jacket, etc.


As in Spriteable? Sure. But what were the specs again? (No thread surfing. :| )


----------



## Ren Partycat

Wait, can I still join?

Age: 14
Class/Role: Specialist
Items: Submachine Gun, Fish Spear, Riot Shield
Picture/Description: [Coming Soon]

Mic is broken so until I buy a new one I can't voice act.


----------



## PoxyLemon

hey josh u need any more sprites?

ive made the sand villagers. but i dont think sarah has made em


----------



## Josh

It's not too late to apply, We have plenty of time.
_________________________________________________
Yeah, I need jungle sprites. Like shirtless men and women in bikini's ect.
Then I need some mountain sprites for Moutain Musso, I'm going to finish mapping it later on today.
_________________________________________________
I'm going to make a list of the order of bosses that will come in the game, The best will be last and the simple one will be first (No offence).
If you disagree with the order please state why.


----------



## PoxyLemon

kk


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's not too late to apply, We have plenty of time.
> _________________________________________________
> Yeah, I need jungle sprites. Like shirtless men and women in bikini's ect.
> Then I need some mountain sprites for Moutain Musso, I'm going to finish mapping it later on today.
> _________________________________________________
> I'm going to make a list of the order of bosses that will come in the game, The best will be last and the simple one will be first (No offence).
> If you disagree with the order please state why.


Sounds good. And it sounds like it's all coming together with the bosses etc.


----------



## PoxyLemon

ive PMed sarah the sprites


----------



## Hiro

Josh, are you going to send me that PM?


----------



## ashwee

need any sprites to be made? 
i can attempt making some of the jungle ones


----------



## Bacon Boy

I can do the shirtless and bikinis if they haven't been done already. Just tell me if you still need them.


----------



## Hiro

And Josh, do you make your own face sets?


----------



## Josh

Thanks guys for the spriting help.
Rogar I recolour/edit a picture to make them or most times I use a generator.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the spriting help.
> Rogar I recolour/edit a picture to make them or most times I use a generator.


Hmm... ok.

When you are done with my face set can you send it to me? 'Cause i'd like to have chibi emotions xD


----------



## ashwee

i would have sent you some sprites, but my attempt at making a jungle person kinda failed
it looked more like a caveman.. haha


----------



## Josh

Haha, Don't worry. I just need it by Monday so keep trying!


----------



## ashwee

alright, hopefully they wont look like cavemen next time.. hahaa
*edit- typo


----------



## Kyle

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this was done already or not, but someone can make my character for me if they want keeping in mind he wears a green jacket, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> As in Spriteable? Sure. But what were the specs again? (No thread surfing. :| )
Click to expand...

Trashy looking jeans/pants with a expensive olive jacket, as if he spends his income on new jackets. Shaggy brown hair with sideburns.
That's the description as I copypasta'd.


----------



## Josh

Finally, Finished the underground puzzle. It's sudoku and trust me, It's hard since it took me like half an hour to set it up.
Doing first boss now, I will anounce the boss soon.


----------



## daveyp1997

hey....josh could you just make my guy a guard instead?because he obviously didnt make hero


----------



## Josh

Oh yeah, Sorry about that Dave. I'll make you a guard then.


----------



## Fillfall

Im gonna be completly different 

Role: Boss
Age: 11-12
Description: Luigi, Sonic and Kirby in one person xD
Backstory: For a long time ago deep under the world it was a special guy (me). He controlled lava and was good with black magic. His dream was to control the world, but a hero destroyed pretty much of his power. So now he need a leaf from the bell tree to get his power back.

More to come soon...
I still want to be hero... So I might edit it a little bit.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Finally, Finished the underground puzzle. It's sudoku and trust me, It's hard since it took me like half an hour to set it up.
> Doing first boss now, I will anounce the boss soon.


Suduko? You're amazing! You have to give me tutorials in RPGMVX after this is done xD


----------



## Josh

Thanks Fillfall for the application, I don't think I'll be able to add Luigi, Sonic and Kirby into one person, It may be copyright.

So anyways, 1st chapter has been completed. I just need to add the villagers and animals then I'm ready to upload and it'll be demo one!

I've added the first boss which is Nook, It's a very interesting boss and quite simple if you know what your doing. I'll add some screenshots of the cutscene and boss later.

I've added a underground puzzle, It's probably one of the hardest puzzles I've ever made. You'll need to be smart and good at maths to figure this one out.
Here's a screenshot, Guess what it is  :
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Puzzle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Fillfall for the application, I don't think I'll be able to add Luigi, Sonic and Kirby into one person, It may be copyright.
> 
> So anyways, 1st chapter has been completed. I just need to add the villagers and animals then I'm ready to upload and it'll be demo one!
> 
> I've added the first boss which is Nook, It's a very interesting boss and quite simple if you know what your doing. I'll add some screenshots of the cutscene and boss later.
> 
> I've added a underground puzzle, It's probably one of the hardest puzzles I've ever made. You'll need to be smart and good at maths to figure this one out.
> Here's a screenshot, Guess what it is  :
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Puzzle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I finished it xD

Still, it looks great!


----------



## Josh

Thanks, I didn't use numbers as I wanted it to be more of a challenge.
Oh yeah, If you want tutorials/help please PM me Rogar ^_^.


----------



## [Nook]

Hey Josh, are you going to scratch me since Tom Nook isn't a human?


----------



## Josh

Nope, It doesn't have to be human. Also I didn't make yours Tom nook, Only a normal racoon.


----------



## Fillfall

Then use the character I had before...


----------



## Josh

I can't, It's from Nintendo and Sega which will be copyright to them.


----------



## Fillfall

Read my last post  

My first character that is many pages back


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> I can't, It's from Nintendo and Sega which will be copyright to them.


Then make his name just "Nook" and make him a naked raccoon.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I like the look of the puzzle Josh! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't, It's from Nintendo and Sega which will be copyright to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Then make his name just "Nook" and make him a naked raccoon.
Click to expand...

I was speaking to Fillfall but I misunderstood him.
I've made your raccoon and it's naked and standing up.
_________________________________________________
Thanks Nevermore!


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

Name: Chelsea
Age: 12
Role: Villain
Picture/Description: Dressed in a coat,brown scruffy hair
Will you voice act? maybe


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't, It's from Nintendo and Sega which will be copyright to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Then make his name just "Nook" and make him a naked raccoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking to Fillfall but I misunderstood him.
> I've made your raccoon and it's naked and standing up.
> _________________________________________________
> Thanks Nevermore!
Click to expand...

Show me.


----------



## Josh

Sorry Animalcrossinggirl, You can't appl for a villain anymore also that application wasn't what I'm looking for.
_________________________________________________
Nook it'll be in the 1st demo today so you should see it there, and speaking of the demo...
It's coming out today hopefully if I have time to add the events ect. I've not done Andy's sprite so I may use another sprite for him (Sorry Andy, I suck at hats when spriting).

Here is the list of people who will be in the demo:
Adam
Nook
Jak.
Sarah!
and some other villagers.
This is going to be a short demo to see what you think of the game and what new things I can such as grammar.

Demo will be at 8pm.

Thank you.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

ok Can't wait!


----------



## Josh

Eh, This is embarrasing..

I looks like I won't be releasing the demo out today, I am very sorry but I have to add a lot of resources that I didn't think about before. I should hopefully release it tommrow.

Sorry and It's my fault, Please don't get angry :l


----------



## Fillfall

Aww, crap. Maybe you can sprite me?


----------



## PoxyLemon

i see sarah still hasnt done the sprites ><


----------



## Josh

Fillfall I'll get onto your sprite soon ^_^

Sorry for dissapointing you all.


----------



## Cottonball

it looks so cute :3


----------



## Cottonball

Josh. said:
			
		

> Fillfall I'll get onto your sprite soon ^_^
> 
> Sorry for dissapointing you all.


Do I get a sprite?


----------



## Josh

Yup, Everyone does.


----------



## Cottonball

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yup, Everyone does.


Really? awesome  if you have time and want to can I have a rainbow shirt?


----------



## Josh

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Everyone does.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? awesome  if you have time and want to can I have a rainbow shirt?
Click to expand...

Sure, Simple.


----------



## Cottonball

Josh. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Everyone does.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? awesome  if you have time and want to can I have a rainbow shirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Simple.
Click to expand...

Thanks!   <3 

Also if you can can I carry around a camera with me? and have an orange cat follow me?  lol


----------



## Josh

A camera? Hmm sure. The cat will be easy ^_^


----------



## Trundle

Josh. said:
			
		

> Eh, This is embarrasing..
> 
> I looks like I won't be releasing the demo out today, I am very sorry but I have to add a lot of resources that I didn't think about before. I should hopefully release it tommrow.
> 
> Sorry and It's my fault, Please don't get angry :l


It doesn't matter. We're.. mostly all of us are patient anyway.


----------



## PoxyLemon

i dont care lad


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> I've not done Andy's sprite so I may use another sprite for him (Sorry Andy, I suck at hats when spriting)


Now it's fine if he doesn't have a hat, that was just a rough idea. I'd like me to have one, but whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## Cottonball

Josh. said:
			
		

> A camera? Hmm sure. The cat will be easy ^_^


Okay thanks alot <3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Don't feel bad! It's nice that you're making a game at all. =) You're putting in a lot of work!


----------



## Cottonball

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad! It's nice that you're making a game at all. =) You're putting in a lot of work!


Yeah I bet it'll be great  <3


----------



## PoxyLemon

what do u need now josh


----------



## Josh

Nothing now, I've got eventhing I need.
Thanks for asking though.


----------



## PoxyLemon

KK


----------



## Josh

I'm going to add a sideview battle system to see what people think, If people hate it then I'll change it to Action battle system, Front view and so on.


----------



## PoxyLemon

btw is that demo done?


----------



## Trundle

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm going to add a sideview battle system to see what people think, If people hate it then I'll change it to Action battle system, Front view and so on.


Cool. Do you think it'll be out today?


----------



## Josh

It's likely it'll be out today, I just hope I don't have any bugs :l


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's likely it'll be out today, I just hope I don't have any bugs :l


Nah, don't worry ;D

I'm sure that we'll all love it anyway!


----------



## Josh

Dang, Looks like the demo won't come out today afterall :/
I'm so sorry, Tommorow I am 100% it will come out. I just need to finish the dialouge and music and then everything will be fine.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Will it be Mac-able? I vote for an internet site.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, It'll be mac-able.
I'll find a way to put it on a website, But It's not likely.


----------



## Trundle

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, It'll be mac-able.
> I'll find a way to put it on a website, But It's not likely.


So, it shall be downloadable?


----------



## Josh

Yup, But you may need to download an extra thing for it to be able to work.


----------



## Trundle

Ah. That's fine.


----------



## SilentHopes

Ohhh... I'm SOOOO excited... :|)


----------



## AndyB

So who will be in the demo? Like any main characters?


----------



## SilentHopes

Urrrghhhh... I want tomorrow to come


----------



## Josh

Yeah, But no villagers yet.
It's going to be Andy and Nook, Then I'll add some shop keeper.
The next demo will be much better with the first villian Jak.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, But no villagers yet.
> It's going to be Andy and Nook, Then I'll add some shop keeper.
> The next demo will be much better with the first villian Jak.


Ooh! Can't wait! ;D


----------



## Josh

Damn, Again!
I can't upload the demo tonight :/ Too many bugs. 
I promise 100% it'll be done tommorow, I am very sorry.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Damn, Again!
> I can't upload the demo tonight :/ Too many bugs.
> I promise 100% it'll be done tommorow, I am very sorry.


That's what you said yesterday.


----------



## Josh

I know, But if you knew what problem I have, You'll understand.


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's cool.
Take all the time you need to sort it out and make it playable.


----------



## Josh

Thanks, It is playable, But you'll probably just think it's glitchy if you play it now.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm sure it'll be great.
You put a lot of time and effort into it.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Thanks.
I'm sure it'll be online tommorow just before 7pm GMT.


----------



## SilentHopes

Have you tried uploading it to MediaFire or RapidShare?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Again!
> I can't upload the demo tonight :/ Too many bugs.
> I promise 100% it'll be done tommorow, I am very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you said yesterday.
Click to expand...

Josh has a RPG AND a Website on his mind atm, please wait calmly, you cannot rush a good thing.


----------



## Josh

It's not about uploading, I'm fine with that 
It's just the battle system, The character isn't where he is meant to.


----------



## SamXX

Ah crap. I've not helped you with this at all. If there's anything you need just send me a quick PM. Sorry I've not been checking this that often ;P


----------



## nooky13

Jason don't get cranky.


----------



## SamXX

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Jason don't get cranky.


He didn't... He just said you can't rush him.


----------



## JasonBurrows

SAMwich said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason don't get cranky.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't... He just said you can't rush him.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Josh

Don't worry Sam, I'll PM you after this first demo. Or add me on MSN: fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk .

Nooky, How is that being cranky :S


----------



## SamXX

Josh. said:
			
		

> Don't worry Sam, I'll PM you after this first demo. Or add me on MSN: fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk .
> 
> Nooky, How is that being cranky :S


Ahh ok. I'll add you on MSN but I don't go on often.


----------



## JasonBurrows

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Sam, I'll PM you after this first demo. Or add me on MSN: fishermanbacke@hotmail.co.uk .
> 
> Nooky, How is that being cranky :S
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok. I'll add you on MSN but I don't go on often.
Click to expand...

I know that for sure ^^

xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

I think my character would be a good salesman to introduce, as if all goes like my application, you will be seeing me quite often.


----------



## SilentHopes

D: Now I gotta wait another 20+ hours...


----------



## Micah

Rorato said:
			
		

> D: Now I gotta wait another 20+ hours...


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## VantagE

I know I am probably late but, still taking a few applications? If so, whatever. xD
If still taking some, here ya go:

Name:Vantage
Age:20
Role: Hero (?)
Picture/Description: Think of him as an assassin, black hair, green eyes, gray hooded outfit.
Backstory: Not much is known about him. His past is shrouded in dark and his actions are even darker sometimes. His whereabouts are unknown and no one knows which side he is actually on.
Items/Equipment: Hidden blades, short sword, falchion sword.
Will you voice act?:Maybe


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I'm using an old spritesheet from FE8 to create Pyrozanryu.
Bare with me a few days i'll post it up


----------



## Josh

It's not too late to apply, but you can't apply for a hero,villain, king or queen.

The demo will be out soon, Also I've not added all of the villagers and salesmen yet. I'll add them in the second demo.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bob wants to apply also:

Name: Bob is a Fish (or Bob the Fish, whichever you prefer) <--- That's how he introduces himself.
Age: Ageless
Role: Mystic Elder
Picture/Description: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Items/Equipment: He needs no equipment to fight. 
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Josh

Ah I see


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bob's a part of TBT also!!!


----------



## Trundle

I don't exactly get who this "Bob" is.


----------



## Micah

Bob is a fish.


----------



## Josh

-.-
I can't believe it, I had to go shopping ect and I had no time to upload the demo :/
Again I am sorry for those who are waiting badly, not going to name anyone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll upload it tommorow. But I just want you all to know that this game isn't just easy as it is from a program, I'm trying to make it so that you'll enjoy it not boring and ugly. Just wait and you'll see what I'm saying.


----------



## Trundle

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bob is a fish.


I understand that. Elaborate.


----------



## VantagE

Thats why I put a Question mark next to hero, my character isnt a hero or a villain, you don't know which side he is on xDD
idk what you call em, arch-heroes?


----------



## Josh

Arch-Hero?
Please explain


----------



## VantagE

Umm I am going to google and find out lol.

Edit: okay um you could say an Anti-Hero is this:
In literature and film, an anti-hero is a character that possesses some of the personality traits and weakness traditionally assigned to villains, outlaws and those that either are shunned by society or do not abide by the status quo, but nonetheless have enough heroic qualities and intentions to align them with the heroes in the readers' minds. Anti-heroes can be awkward, obnoxious, passive, pitiful, obtuse, or just normal; but they are always, in some fundamental way, flawed, unqualified, or failed heroes.


----------



## VantagE

Sorry for double post, here is a few types of Anti-Heroes:
# Anti-hero - Vigilante
# Anti-hero - The developing hero
# Anti-hero - The drifter
# Anti-hero - The failure
# Anti-hero - Flawed everyman
# Anti-hero - The villain

My guy would either be the drifter type or a vigilante type.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> -.-
> I can't believe it, I had to go shopping ect and I had no time to upload the demo :/
> Again I am sorry for those who are waiting badly, not going to name anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload it tommorow. But I just want you all to know that this game isn't just easy as it is from a program, I'm trying to make it so that you'll enjoy it not boring and ugly. Just wait and you'll see what I'm saying.


I thought I was in trouble when I saw my avatar... 

It's okay. I was expecting you to hold off another day anyway....


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> I can't believe it, I had to go shopping ect and I had no time to upload the demo :/
> Again I am sorry for those who are waiting badly, not going to name anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload it tommorow. But I just want you all to know that this game isn't just easy as it is from a program, I'm trying to make it so that you'll enjoy it not boring and ugly. Just wait and you'll see what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw my avatar...
> 
> It's okay. I was expecting you to hold off another day anyway....
Click to expand...

Just a little joke ;P

But still, I am very sorry.


----------



## AndyB

It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
*Adjusts tie, and walks off*

(Get the reference, ya get a cookie)


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> I can't believe it, I had to go shopping ect and I had no time to upload the demo :/
> Again I am sorry for those who are waiting badly, not going to name anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload it tommorow. But I just want you all to know that this game isn't just easy as it is from a program, I'm trying to make it so that you'll enjoy it not boring and ugly. Just wait and you'll see what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw my avatar...
> 
> It's okay. I was expecting you to hold off another day anyway....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a little joke ;P
> 
> But still, I am very sorry.
Click to expand...

It's fine. You don't have to apologize. 

Now for my Off topic part!

AIYMA GAO EET SUM O' DEM DERE RAICE KRASPIES!

@AndyB

I get the reference! I are now get cookie? ._.
















































































<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>


I actually don't get the reference...</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## VantagE

Arg... if that doesnt work for ya just make me a guard/scout or something...


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
> *Adjusts tie, and walks off*
> 
> (Get the reference, ya get a cookie)


Ace?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
> *Adjusts tie, and walks off*
> 
> (Get the reference, ya get a cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> Ace?
Click to expand...

No. Stop thinking I'm him dammit!

@Rorato, because of those multiple un-needed spaces... no.

Anyway, keep it up Josh. Whatever you need, we're here to help out how we can.


----------



## VantagE

Um do you have a link to where you demo is for your other rpg is Josh?


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
> *Adjusts tie, and walks off*
> 
> (Get the reference, ya get a cookie)


I thought it was consequences.


----------



## [Nook]

Are you going to add normal enemies?


----------



## JasonBurrows

nook said:
			
		

> Are you going to add normal enemies?I


I'm sure Josh will.


----------



## Josh

I'm very busy today, I'll upload the demo soon though. No rushing me please, I have some important school work to take care of.


----------



## Hiro

Gnome said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
> *Adjusts tie, and walks off*
> 
> (Get the reference, ya get a cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was consequences.
Click to expand...

Rise and shine mr. Andy, rise and... shine.

I can wait forever for the demo ;D


----------



## PoxyLemon

kk josh u need some more help


----------



## PoxyLemon

kk josh u need some more help


----------



## «Jack»

Demo?
:L


----------



## SilentHopes

Jak said:
			
		

> Demo?
> :L


He's got school work to do. 

Lucky me... All I have is math quiz corrections, which is only 3 problems, one of which, I didn't do.... xD


----------



## [Nook]

I wonder what I look like. You know what would be cool? If Master Crash applied for Captain Collision.


----------



## Josh

I'm sorry guys, I've been caught up with school work, It's a very serious project we have to do.
Nook, Master Crash did apply for Captain Collision  He is going to be a boss.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

So is their a demo coming today or not?


----------



## Josh

Hopefully today, I may change battle systems as the one I have has some errors.


----------



## Caleb

Rogar said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
> *Adjusts tie, and walks off*
> 
> (Get the reference, ya get a cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise and shine mr. Andy, rise and... shine.
> 
> I can wait forever for the demo ;D
Click to expand...

So that is <small><small><small>G-Man</small></small></small>?


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Hopefully today, I may change battle systems as the one I have has some errors.


Is it going to be Pokemon style, Final Fantasy Style, or Super Mario RPG style?


----------



## VantagE

Hey Josh, just want to know what I am going to be, what whats open that would fit my character xD


----------



## Trundle

Psh. It should be Fire Emblem style.


----------



## Josh

Sorry guys, I went to a restaurant for my Aunt's birthday.
The RPG will be like FF.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I went to a restaurant for my Aunt's birthday.
> The RPG will be like FF.


So it is turn based?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Turned based/Side view. I may change it as my side view system has gone buggy, It may be tactical or Action Battle system.


----------



## Caleb

Do you mean like you cant use an attack until your bar fills?


----------



## Josh

Yeah or I may do take your turn one.


----------



## Caleb

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah or I may do take your turn one.


I like the FF bar fill. That's just me though.


----------



## Josh

I like the bar too, That's a reason why I chose it as I know a lot of peolpe like it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

So the demo of the game isn't coming out today?


----------



## Josh

It's late where I am so no sorry. I'm very sorry for those who have been waiting for ages but I didn't know I would be coming past these errors.


----------



## VantagE

*still waiting for an answer to my question*


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Still psyched. =D Take your sweet time. Don't want to fall behind on that school work!
Remember, O impatient ones, that the more time he takes the better it'll turn out!  >3


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, Turned based/Side view. I may change it as my side view system has gone buggy, It may be tactical or Action Battle system.


There should be dodges and and counterattacks like in the Mario and Luigi games. Otherwise the battle would be like, attack and then another person refills your health and then get hit and then attack and refill health and vice versa. 

Oh yeah, and can you give me a screenshot of what I look like?


----------



## Ren Partycat

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Still psyched. =D Take your sweet time. Don't want to fall behind on that school work!
> Remember, O impatient ones, that the more time he takes the better it'll turn out!  >3


Agreed. If it's done in a rush, it'll suck. But the more you work on it, the more errors you can fix, and the more stuff you can put in it.

It builds anticipation, and even more people to check out the RPG sooner or later. Still, I wonder what the title of the game will end up being. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Hiro

Caleb said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok Josh, sometimes... you just have to... prepare for unforeseen circumstances.
> *Adjusts tie, and walks off*
> 
> (Get the reference, ya get a cookie)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rise and shine mr. Andy, rise and... shine.
> 
> I can wait forever for the demo ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that is <small><small><small>G-Man</small></small></small>?
Click to expand...

Yesh ;D

The impatient ones here are worse than the people waiting for EP3 <_<


----------



## DevilGopher

Are signups closed? D;


----------



## Josh

Nah, But you can't apply for Hero or Villain.


----------



## DevilGopher

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nah, But you can't apply for Hero or Villain.


I'm too nubby for that anyway 8D

Name:B3n
Age:4
Role:ch4tsp34k v1ll4g3r
Picture/Description:A little more than half the size of other sprites (if that's possible)
Backstory:grew up on the interwebz, learning bqad grammar
Items/Equipment:A 1337 sign >=D
Will you voice act?:nah


----------



## Marcus

Hey Josh, when will we find out if we have got the character we applied for?


----------



## Josh

I've already announced that.


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hey Josh, when will we find out if we have got the character we applied for?


Lolfail


----------



## Josh

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, But you can't apply for Hero or Villain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too nubby for that anyway 8D
> 
> Name:B3n
> Age:4
> Role:ch4tsp34k v1ll4g3r
> Picture/Description:A little more than half the size of other sprites (if that's possible)
> Backstory:grew up on the interwebz, learning bqad grammar
> Items/Equipment:A 1337 sign >=D
> Will you voice act?:nah
Click to expand...

Heh, Thanks. Sounds fun and I can also make the sprites smaller.


----------



## Marcus

Rogar said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Josh, when will we find out if we have got the character we applied for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lolfail
Click to expand...

Actually it's hardly a fail since I haven't been active lately so don't know what's going on.


----------



## DevilGopher

Josh. said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, But you can't apply for Hero or Villain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too nubby for that anyway 8D
> 
> Name:B3n
> Age:4
> Role:ch4tsp34k v1ll4g3r
> Picture/Description:A little more than half the size of other sprites (if that's possible)
> Backstory:grew up on the interwebz, learning bqad grammar
> Items/Equipment:A 1337 sign >=D
> Will you voice act?:nah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, Thanks. Sounds fun and I can also make the sprites smaller.
Click to expand...

Mkayy, thanks!


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Josh, when will we find out if we have got the character we applied for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lolfail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's hardly a fail since I haven't been active lately so don't know what's going on.
Click to expand...

You could at least have read the old posts >_>


----------



## Marcus

Rogar said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Josh, when will we find out if we have got the character we applied for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lolfail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's hardly a fail since I haven't been active lately so don't know what's going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could at least have read the old posts >_>
Click to expand...

120 pages, I don't think so...


----------



## Hiro

Marcus said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Josh, when will we find out if we have got the character we applied for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lolfail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it's hardly a fail since I haven't been active lately so don't know what's going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could at least have read the old posts >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 120 pages, I don't think so...
Click to expand...

>_>

You could always start from where you left, baka.


----------



## Marcus

Rogar said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepLolfail
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's hardly a fail since I haven't been active lately so don't know what's going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could at least have read the old posts >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 120 pages, I don't think so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> You could always start from where you left, baka.
Click to expand...

That was about page 3.


----------



## Josh

Leave it there guys, Marcus has the answer


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Leave it there guys, Marcus has the answer


As always  B)


----------



## VantagE

Hey Josh just put me as a gaurd or a spooky villager haha xD


----------



## Josh

I'll make you a guard ;D


----------



## VantagE

Are Guard's boring like the ones where they are just standing around in castles or they do more in this game? xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Why can't we do like a Mario&Luigi battle system?


----------



## Marcus

VantagE said:
			
		

> Are Guard's boring like the ones where they are just standing around in castles or they do more in this game? xD


Nope, they just walk around and wait to be killed


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Why can't we do like a Mario&Luigi battle system?


this^ why?


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Why can't we do like a Mario&Luigi battle system?


Oh? Which battle system? Picture please


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Ish da demo out?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we do like a Mario&Luigi battle system?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Which battle system? Picture please
Click to expand...

don't have pics, but it's turn based, and you can dodge certain attacks. You still get damaged most of the time, but you can dodge. 

P.S. You've never played a Mario & Luigi RPG game?


----------



## Josh

Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.


----------



## Rockman!

I don't see my bio in the character bios ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Ish da demo out?


*cough*


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.


Woohoo!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Josh. said:
			
		

> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.


http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related

If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.


----------



## The Sign Painter

nook said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related
> 
> If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the part where well timed attacks do extra damage!


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related
> 
> If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.
Click to expand...

Ooo, That's going to be tough for me to script. I'll try make/look for a battle system like this, The only one which I know is like this (a bit) is the Action Battle System.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Nevermore said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related
> 
> If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the part where well timed attacks do extra damage!
Click to expand...

I prefer the Fire Emblem Battle System.
This one is a problem on a PC due to lagging and stuff


----------



## [Nook]

Nevermore said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related
> 
> If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the part where well timed attacks do extra damage!
Click to expand...

And that. Most RPGs these days rely too much on luck. You can't just attack by just pressing a button.


----------



## Josh

Do you want luck or tactical? It's really important to see what you guys want.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Do you want luck or tactical? It's really important to see what you guys want.


Skill.


----------



## «Jack»

Josh. said:
			
		

> Do you want luck or tactical? It's really important to see what you guys want.


Luck.

That's what RPGs are about. Leveling, and a hint of luck so things don't always go according to plan.


----------



## Marcus

Yeah, luck in the battles, but skill in knowing what items to use etc.


----------



## Josh

Look's like you want luck, No problem. Let's just hope people don't get upset when they die.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Look's like you want luck, No problem. Let's just hope people don't get upset when they die.


I will never die, so don't worry about me


----------



## [Nook]

Well, maybe a mix of skill and luck.


----------



## [Nook]

*censored 2.0*

Double post.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Did you ever put me in it? Because it says Alan and never did ask to be in it.. Or is this someone else ???


----------



## [Nook]

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Did you ever put me in it? Because it says Alan and never did ask to be in it.. Or is this someone else ???


Your name is Ala*i*n. Not Alan.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill. 

I HATE 
H-A-T-E 
Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.


Fire Emblem takes skill. The only luck is hit % and critical hit %, but you can change that depending on your character's stats and weapons.

Or do you mean the character's stats when you level up?


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.


Except that in the Pokemon games, you take damage every time your opponent uses an effective attack no matter how good you are at the games. And attacking should take skill also. What all TBS RPGs need is ACTION COMMANDS, or Timed Hits and Dodges. I think that when you hit someone, there should be a small chance you'll deal an extra amount of damage when you have low health. And, I think that timing should be used to deal normal damage or even damage itself.


----------



## Micah

nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that in the Pokemon games, you take damage every time your opponent uses an effective attack no matter how good you are at the games. And attacking should take skill also. What all TBS RPGs need is ACTION COMMANDS.
Click to expand...

Level up your character's skill and they'll dodge almost every time.


----------



## Bacon Boy

nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.
> 
> 
> 
> *Except that in the Pokemon games, you take damage every time your opponent uses an effective attack no matter how good you are at the games.* And attacking should take skill also. What all TBS RPGs need is ACTION COMMANDS, or Timed Hits and Dodges. I think that when you hit someone, there should be a small chance you'll deal an extra amount of damage when you have low health. And, I think that timing should be used to deal normal damage or even damage itself.
Click to expand...

Of course you're gonna take damage whenever your attacked. Unless it misses by LUCK or skill.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.
> 
> 
> 
> *Except that in the Pokemon games, you take damage every time your opponent uses an effective attack no matter how good you are at the games.* And attacking should take skill also. What all TBS RPGs need is ACTION COMMANDS, or Timed Hits and Dodges. I think that when you hit someone, there should be a small chance you'll deal an extra amount of damage when you have low health. And, I think that timing should be used to deal normal damage or even damage itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Of course you're gonna take damage whenever your attacked.* Unless it misses by LUCK or skill.
Click to expand...

Unless you dodge or counterattack using timing, skill, magic, an item, God, or luck.


----------



## Ren Partycat

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.


Boy, you don't know jack shiz about Fire Emblem being hard unless you play the Japanese ones. Either you fail at evenly leveling everyone, rush too much, or basically suck at the game. It's not that hard. But I still dare you to play the Japanese FE Games. Just how much have you played, for me Fire Emblem Games are easy. Depends on what difficulty but yeah, it's still not that hard.

Not luck based, tactics based. Use your wits boi.


----------



## Bacon Boy

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it like the pokemon battling. Where it's part luck part skill.
> 
> I HATE
> H-A-T-E
> Fire Emblem for the fact that it's luck based.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you don't know jack shiz about Fire Emblem being hard unless you play the Japanese ones. Either you fail at evenly leveling everyone, rush too much, or basically suck at the game. It's not that hard. But I still dare you to play the Japanese FE Games. Just how much have you played, for me Fire Emblem Games are easy. Depends on what difficulty but yeah, it's still not that hard.
> 
> Not luck based, tactics based. Use your wits boi.
Click to expand...

Tried Radiant Dawn. Hated it, then someone told me not to bother with the other ones if I didn't like RD.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Nevermore said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related
> 
> If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the part where well timed attacks do extra damage!
Click to expand...

all of these^^


----------



## Ren Partycat

Here's some good music we can use for the game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7w8QnBAVwY


----------



## SilentHopes

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Here's some good music we can use for the game:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7w8QnBAVwY


Can't use that. It's copyrighted, and without actually asking them for use of it, that would be copyright infringement, which is illegal, and against TBT and Zetaboards rules.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I could crack out my own music making kit again. Did music for his other game...


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Look's like you want luck, No problem. Let's just hope people don't get upset when they die.


Just make sure it's *not* a game where when you die, you lose experience.

-----------------------------^
Just wanted to add emphasis


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a Mario & Luigi RPG, I'll check some videos. I've been caught up with a school project so I've not been able to upload it, This will only happen once I promise. Like I said, The 2nd demo will be x2 longer/better than the first one with the appearance of Alfred Prime and Jak.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/hfMbcORHB9Y&feature=related
> 
> If you put in dodges and counterattacks in the battle system, the game will actually require skill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the part where well timed attacks do extra damage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of these^^
Click to expand...

Errrrrrrrrr This is a game to be used on a PC 
NOT a gameboy.
It only works on a Gameboy because the buttons are easy to get and theres no lags or other problems.
With a PC its harder to find the buttons (unless its up down, Z,X sorta thing) and also there is a large chance of a Lag which'll throw your timing off, Also there could be a lag BEFORE the attack then when the pc loads it'll speed it up making it near impossible to time.
So this battle system is not worth making on a PC.
It would be better to have a Fire Emblem Battle system especially with the sort of game Josh. is playing.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I think... is it VantagE that knows flash? Someone here does besides Josh. It should honestly be something like on it's own server website.


----------



## Ren Partycat

Really now. Copyright on an old, Japanese GBA Game.

This sucks. Oh well, let's just make our own music then.


----------



## Bacon Boy

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Really now. Copyright on an old, Japanese GBA Game.
> 
> This sucks. Oh well, let's just make our own music then.


*facepalm* Really? Yes, of course it's copyrighted! And I already said we should make out own music.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really now. Copyright on an old, Japanese GBA Game.
> 
> This sucks. Oh well, let's just make our own music then.
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* Really? Yes, of course it's copyrighted! And I already said we should make out own music.
Click to expand...

He did.
<not doing this 'cuz bacon boy is just sex>


----------



## VantagE

I don't know any flash BB o.o
I am, however, getting ready to learn some java xD
Thats going to be a pain to learn...


----------



## Hiro

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I think... is it VantagE that knows flash? Someone here does besides Josh. It should honestly be something like on it's own server website.


It's not used making flash -___-"


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really now. Copyright on an old, Japanese GBA Game.
> 
> This sucks. Oh well, let's just make our own music then.
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm* Really? Yes, of course it's copyrighted! And I already said we should make out own music.
Click to expand...

Or, we can remix some random VGM and keep our game secret to the world.


----------



## Josh

I'm getting music for AndyB (Thanks for that), I am also getting music for newround or whatever the website is called, Their website allows you to use their music but I need to credit them.

About putting it on the website, I can't do that as the script it uses is Ruby. However I will make games for TBT later on, Maybe a platform game, Online chat game, racing or even a shooter.
I'm trying to practice my skills in Flash and C++.

Demo will be out tommorow or Wednesday. So there is a lot to look forward to, I just need to ask permission from Jeremy, Maybe a game website for TBT (Which may be a little weird as TBT is just a forums).


----------



## ashwee

looking forwards to it josh


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm looking forward to seeing this too someday.


----------



## Josh

Thanks.

I have some information on the second demo, Comment if you please.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Demo 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
After escaping from Mumboo Mountains underground, Andy and ____ decide to go to the city. They find out the town has been invaded, they decide to ask for clues and try find out the leader. They find out Jak. has invaded the town so the villagers can become his slaves to help him get the bell tree leaf, The heroes try and stop this. They eventually beat Jak's grunts and Jak flee's to the top of the mountain to steal the dragon which guards the castle on top.
Andy and ____ follow, as you all know, It won't be easy. Once they get on the top, they are greeted by a guard who leads him in to the castle, There they meet Jason, the King of Mumboo Mountain. They inform Jason about Jak and Jason allows them to stay and help protect the castle, The next morning they are curious when Jason starts to act strange towards them. They offer Jason if they could help clean up the castle but Jason snaps back and threatens them to back off or they'll be thrown in jail, Stupidly, _____ starts getting in to his nose and Jason throws him in Jail. They meet Alfred Prime and he tells them more information about Jason and his true personality, Suddenly the walls start coming closer to them.

Once they escape, They meet the dragon sleeping. They jump on the dragon and escape, behind them they see Jason and his guards. What will happen?
</div>

Like I've said before, I'm not good at story lines and my grammar isn't all that. If you have any suggestions, Please tell.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I have some information on the second demo, Comment if you please.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Demo 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> After escaping from Mumboo Mountains underground, Andy and ____ decide to go to the city. They find out the town has been invaded, they decide to ask for clues and try find out the leader. They find out Jak. has invaded the town so the villagers can become his slaves to help him get the bell tree leaf, The heroes try and stop this. They eventually beat Jak's grunts and Jak flee's to the top of the mountain to steal the dragon which guards the castle on top.
> Andy and ____ follow, as you all know, It won't be easy. Once they get on the top, they are greeted by a guard who leads him in to the castle, There they meet Jason, the King of Mumboo Mountain. They inform Jason about Jak and Jason allows them to stay and help protect the castle, The next morning they are curious when Jason starts to act strange towards them. They offer Jason if they could help clean up the castle but Jason snaps back and threatens them to back off or they'll be thrown in jail, Stupidly, _____ starts getting in to his nose and Jason throws him in Jail. They meet Alfred Prime and he tells them more information about Jason and his true personality, Suddenly the walls start coming closer to them.
> 
> Once they escape, They meet the dragon sleeping. They jump on the dragon and escape, behind them they see Jason and his guards. What will happen?
> </div>
> 
> Like I've said before, I'm not good at story lines and my grammar isn't all that. If you have any suggestions, Please tell.


Awesome ;D

I didn't know that there was a demo 1 D:


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I have some information on the second demo, Comment if you please.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Demo 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> After escaping from Mumboo Mountains underground, Andy and ____ decide to go to the city. They find out the town has been invaded, they decide to ask for clues and try find out the leader. They find out Jak. has invaded the town so the villagers can become his slaves to help him get the bell tree leaf, The heroes try and stop this. They eventually beat Jak's grunts and Jak flee's to the top of the mountain to steal the dragon which guards the castle on top.
> Andy and ____ follow, as you all know, It won't be easy. Once they get on the top, they are greeted by a guard who leads him in to the castle, There they meet Jason, the King of Mumboo Mountain. They inform Jason about Jak and Jason allows them to stay and help protect the castle, The next morning they are curious when Jason starts to act strange towards them. They offer Jason if they could help clean up the castle but Jason snaps back and threatens them to back off or they'll be thrown in jail, Stupidly, _____ starts getting in to his nose and Jason throws him in Jail. They meet Alfred Prime and he tells them more information about Jason and his true personality, Suddenly the walls start coming closer to them.
> 
> Once they escape, They meet the dragon sleeping. They jump on the dragon and escape, behind them they see Jason and his guards. What will happen?
> </div>
> 
> Like I've said before, I'm not good at story lines and my grammar isn't all that. If you have any suggestions, Please tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ;D
> 
> I didn't know that there was a demo 1 D:
Click to expand...

I didn't write the first demo, I just decided to let people know what's going to happen in the next demo.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I have some information on the second demo, Comment if you please.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Demo 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> After escaping from Mumboo Mountains underground, Andy and ____ decide to go to the city. They find out the town has been invaded, they decide to ask for clues and try find out the leader. They find out Jak. has invaded the town so the villagers can become his slaves to help him get the bell tree leaf, The heroes try and stop this. They eventually beat Jak's grunts and Jak flee's to the top of the mountain to steal the dragon which guards the castle on top.
> Andy and ____ follow, as you all know, It won't be easy. Once they get on the top, they are greeted by a guard who leads him in to the castle, There they meet Jason, the King of Mumboo Mountain. They inform Jason about Jak and Jason allows them to stay and help protect the castle, The next morning they are curious when Jason starts to act strange towards them. They offer Jason if they could help clean up the castle but Jason snaps back and threatens them to back off or they'll be thrown in jail, Stupidly, _____ starts getting in to his nose and Jason throws him in Jail. They meet Alfred Prime and he tells them more information about Jason and his true personality, Suddenly the walls start coming closer to them.
> 
> Once they escape, They meet the dragon sleeping. They jump on the dragon and escape, behind them they see Jason and his guards. What will happen?
> </div>
> 
> Like I've said before, I'm not good at story lines and my grammar isn't all that. If you have any suggestions, Please tell.


That's great, I'm looking forward to more of this now.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I have some information on the second demo, Comment if you please.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Demo 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> After escaping from Mumboo Mountains underground, Andy and ____ decide to go to the city. They find out the town has been invaded, they decide to ask for clues and try find out the leader. They find out Jak. has invaded the town so the villagers can become his slaves to help him get the bell tree leaf, The heroes try and stop this. They eventually beat Jak's grunts and Jak flee's to the top of the mountain to steal the dragon which guards the castle on top.
> Andy and ____ follow, as you all know, It won't be easy. Once they get on the top, they are greeted by a guard who leads him in to the castle, There they meet Jason, the King of Mumboo Mountain. They inform Jason about Jak and Jason allows them to stay and help protect the castle, The next morning they are curious when Jason starts to act strange towards them. They offer Jason if they could help clean up the castle but Jason snaps back and threatens them to back off or they'll be thrown in jail, Stupidly, _____ starts getting in to his nose and Jason throws him in Jail. They meet Alfred Prime and he tells them more information about Jason and his true personality, Suddenly the walls start coming closer to them.
> 
> Once they escape, They meet the dragon sleeping. They jump on the dragon and escape, behind them they see Jason and his guards. What will happen?
> </div>
> 
> Like I've said before, I'm not good at story lines and my grammar isn't all that. If you have any suggestions, Please tell.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, I'm looking forward to more of this now.
Click to expand...

I'm an epic prisoner dude. LIKE THE BADASS SWORDSMAN FROM ZORRO WITH ANTONIO BANDEREZ!


----------



## «Jack»

Yeah.
I show up soon.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jak said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> I show up soon.


BUT YOU GET KILT!


----------



## «Jack»

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> I show up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT YOU GET KILT!
Click to expand...

NUH UH.


----------



## SilentHopes

So I take it the demo is still not out yet?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Rorato said:
			
		

> So I take it the demo is still not out yet?


Give Josh time, he's got a School Assignment and this and a website to create, it won't be done too quickly, but it'll be done before the website.


----------



## SilentHopes

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it the demo is still not out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Give Josh time, he's got a School Assignment and this and a website to create, it won't be done too quickly, but it'll be done before the website.
Click to expand...

You do know he announced when it would be out about 2+1/2 weeks ago, and I was just wondering if it was out.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it the demo is still not out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Give Josh time, he's got a School Assignment and this and a website to create, it won't be done too quickly, but it'll be done before the website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know he announced when it would be out about 2+1/2 weeks ago, and I was just wondering if it was out.
Click to expand...

Yea, but look at it this way: nintendo announced Brawl to come out six months-almost a year before it actually did.


----------



## Rockman!

Will I get my appearance soon?

/eager


----------



## The Sign Painter

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it the demo is still not out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Give Josh time, he's got a School Assignment and this and a website to create, it won't be done too quickly, but it'll be done before the website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know he announced when it would be out about 2+1/2 weeks ago, and I was just wondering if it was out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, but look at it this way: nintendo announced Brawl to come out six months-almost a year before it actually did.
Click to expand...

Or you could use the MGS4 example.


----------



## Josh

Sorry for the delay, I may need to change battle systems.
Demo may come out today or tommorow.

Rockman are you sure you want to be one of the first bosses? Most of the time they're simple?
I was thinking of yours near last to make it more epic.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, I may need to change battle systems.
> Demo may come out today or tommorow.
> 
> Rockman are you sure you want to be one of the first bosses? Most of the time they're simple?
> I was thinking of yours near last to make it more epic.


Maybe you should make it to where you fight him early on, then there is a grudge esque boss battle with him, way more powerful, towards the end.


----------



## [Nook]

Take your time. But can you at least give me a screenshot of what I look like?


----------



## Josh

Ah, I may do that in the third demo.

Nook here is your sprite:






The one on the right bottom corner, Hope it's fine.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ah, I may do that in the third demo.
> 
> Nook here is your sprite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right bottom corner, Hope it's fine.


Woah, cool. 

Can you make regular enemies named "Tanukis" that are my minions that steal other people's stuff and scams them? And make my castle big.


----------



## Rockman!

I just want a minor appearance in the beginning.


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I may do that in the third demo.
> 
> Nook here is your sprite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right bottom corner, Hope it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make regular enemies named "Tanukis" that are my minions that steal other people's stuff and scams them? And make my castle big.
Click to expand...

Sure, But I already made your boss in a underground cave, Should I change it?

Rockman: 
Sure, I'll try think of something.


----------



## Hiro

This will be epic. Can you show me a picture of my sprite pwease?


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I may do that in the third demo.
> 
> Nook here is your sprite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the right bottom corner, Hope it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make regular enemies named "Tanukis" that are my minions that steal other people's stuff and scams them? And make my castle big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, But I already made your boss in a underground cave, Should I change it?
> 
> Rockman:
> Sure, I'll try think of something.
Click to expand...

In that case, don't make a castle. But can my cave have loads of bell bags?


----------



## Josh

Not started Rogar, I will soon.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Not started Rogar, I will soon.


Is my character gonna be in the game?

If so, when will he first appear?


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Not started Rogar, I will soon.


Ok.


----------



## Josh

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not started Rogar, I will soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Is my character gonna be in the game?
> 
> If so, when will he first appear?
Click to expand...

He will appear maybe in the 2nd demo or 3rd. Your character seems very interesting


----------



## [Nook]

What demo will I appear in?


----------



## Josh

1st demo that's out tommorow.


----------



## Elliot

Hehe. I can't wait till i appear in a cave : D

-----
@Demo. Looks cool  I can't wait.


----------



## Josh

Elly, Your not going to appear in the cave 
I was speaking about Nook.


----------



## Elliot

Yeaah, I'm just saying, I knew Nook was going to be in itt. I was just saaying.
: D
But i want to be in a cave >: O


----------



## Hiro

In which demo will i show up in?


----------



## Josh

4th demo, I have a good idea of when you come in..


----------



## JamesBertie

When do i appear in the game?


----------



## Josh

All the pirates will in demo 3.


----------



## Elliot

So many people want to know when they will be in it :3 xD
I WANT TO BE DEMO 14. ;D


----------



## JamesBertie

Josh. said:
			
		

> All the pirates will in demo 3.


Nice cant wait!


----------



## Trundle

Demo 3. ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy

Don't do too many demos. Don't make them really piece together either. Otherwise the game won't be as fun. I still can't wait for our surprise.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Don't do too many demos. Don't make them really piece together either. Otherwise the game won't be as fun. I still can't wait for our surprise.


Maybe 1 long demo of the train chapter?


----------



## Jas0n

Demos are all well and good, but they will spoil the game if you do too many.

Just do a beta test type thing so people can help pick out any bugs or glitches.


----------



## Josh

I'm not going to do much, Each demo will come out once every 2 months hopefully.

Anyways It's now likely that i'm going to release the demo tonight, We'll see though.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm not going to do much, Each demo will come out once every 2 months hopefully.
> 
> Anyways It's now likely that i'm going to release the demo tonight, We'll see though.


Josh.

Release it when you like, I'm happy to wait, as I mentioned on MSN.
I just wish that others were as patient....


----------



## SilentHopes

Um, which demo do I appear in?


----------



## Josh

5th.


----------



## Nixie

Mind if I ask when will I appear? :3


----------



## Josh

I still need to think of some ideas 
But when I do, I'll let you know.

Unless you want to be married to Jason?


----------



## Nixie

WHAAAA??? O_O

I think I'll pass on that... :3


----------



## Josh

Heh, I had a thought you would say that 

Oh by the way, Do you want a castle in the clouds? It could lead to part of the storyline, So it could be good.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not started Rogar, I will soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Is my character gonna be in the game?
> 
> If so, when will he first appear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will appear maybe in the 2nd demo or 3rd. Your character seems very interesting
Click to expand...

Awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm not going to do much, Each demo will come out once every 2 months hopefully.
> 
> Anyways It's now likely that i'm going to release the demo tonight, We'll see though.


mac-able?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, You may just need to download an extra thing.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, You may just need to download an extra thing.


what extra thing


----------



## [Nook]

Can my underground cave have minions hiding everywhere and traps and can the cave be a maze?

Does my character have dialogue?


----------



## VantagE

^^^ What BB said.
Oh and since I am a boring guard, I am going to be in the castle right? Or do guards in this game have a more active role?


----------



## Josh

Sure nook.

Also the guards in the game won't just stand around, It depends what you want.


----------



## Nixie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Heh, I had a thought you would say that
> 
> Oh by the way, Do you want a castle in the clouds? It could lead to part of the storyline, So it could be good.


Hmm, can I have a oriental palace in the clouds instead? <3


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sure nook.
> 
> Also the guards in the game won't just stand around, It depends what you want.


In one section in the game, can the problem be that the evil Tanuki race is stealing everything from some towns and that they want the Bell Tree for themselves?


----------



## VantagE

Umm how about a guard that has an important role throughout the story? idk something semi-important.


----------



## Marcus

Just wondering why I have N/A by my name?

Also just wondering which demo I'll be in? =P


----------



## Josh

Oh, Sorry Marcus. That was before I knew you were going to be a hero.
I'm not actually sure which demo you'll be in.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

hmmm what is this O_O


----------



## Josh

Read the first page.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

talks to self
alice: your stupid alice


----------



## Josh

Don't worry.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

so this isnt about pokemon or somthing is it? because i dont get that kind of stuff  (read it doesnt look like it is)

sounds interesting


----------



## Nixie

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> talks to self
> alice: your stupid alice


^It's you're but never mind...




So... Josh... about the palace in the clouds thing... are you able to make it? :3


----------



## Josh

Nixie said:
			
		

> Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talks to self
> alice: your stupid alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^It's you're but never mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... Josh... about the palace in the clouds thing... are you able to make it? :3
Click to expand...

Sure Nixie, PM/Post the type on monsters you may want in your castle.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Nixie said:
			
		

> Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talks to self
> alice: your stupid alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^It's you're but never mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... Josh... about the palace in the clouds thing... are you able to make it? :3
Click to expand...

grammer police Hide HE HE 

@ josh sign me up if there is room for a weird crazy girl he he


----------



## Josh

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talks to self
> alice: your stupid alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^It's you're but never mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... Josh... about the palace in the clouds thing... are you able to make it? :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grammer police Hide HE HE
> 
> @ josh sign me up if there is room for a weird crazy girl he he
Click to expand...

Sign the application on the front page, Then I'll add you,


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Name: Alice
Age: 13
Role: Girl
Picture/Description:what does that mean but hmmm cute  smiley person who has invisability powers (if thats what it means)
Backstory girl on a adventure and appears all the time in the middle of things with the power of invisability?
Items/Equipment:a flower of invisibility 
Will you voice act?:if i must yeah wot ever


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

btw ignore that if its just stupid he he  i am thinking  that you are thinking what is wrong with that girl


----------



## Nixie

I want to appear pretty late in the game so...

a few rare looking, hard to beat, aviated monsters? (the ones that can fly?) Up to you


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

i will voice act depending on what to say


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Ohhhh i get it now you want to know what i look like ohhhhhhhh

Long blonde hair,blue eyes


----------



## The Sign Painter

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> Ohhhh i get it now you want to know what i look like ohhhhhhhh
> 
> *Long blonde hair,blue eyes*


Hitler loves you.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

Omg how dare you im going to puke im not in love to evil 
 :X


----------



## The Sign Painter

Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
			
		

> Omg how dare you im going to puke im not in love to evil
> :X


You are the one who has blonde hair and blue eyes, not me.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

booo hooo oh well i dont care im not in love with evil


----------



## Josh

Okay then...

So again, Sorry about the delay. I'll try release the demo tonight if I have the time but you'll have to wait and see. Hopefully everything will go well.

So discuss, ask questions and sign up.


----------



## VantagE

What do you exactly mean by "signing up" Josh? For roles in the games or what?


----------



## Josh

For the game or demo.


----------



## VantagE

Okay gotcha


----------



## Nixie

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh i get it now you want to know what i look like ohhhhhhhh
> 
> *Long blonde hair,blue eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler loves you.
Click to expand...

^ XD

This made my day... :3 I can't stop laughing... but ehh... it could be worse than Hitler you know... :0


----------



## Ren Partycat

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Aliceinwonderlandgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh i get it now you want to know what i look like ohhhhhhhh
> 
> *Long blonde hair,blue eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler loves you.
Click to expand...

nazicat.jpg

HAIL HITLER!


----------



## AndyB

So how're things coming along?


----------



## Josh

Everything is going well, I can finally have time on my PC now that it is the weekend and upload the 1st demo, Unless you want to wait for the 2nd demo?


----------



## Josh

All bugs fixed, Finally. I'll try upload the demo tonight or maybe tomorrow so stay with me.
I've not added the shops or villagers from TBT but I'll focus on that when the game is coming along well.


----------



## PoxyLemon

hows things coming along and plus has sarah posted them sprites 

i havent been on in a while


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm looking forward to this RPG as much as Animal Crossing Plaza!

Go Josh!
You are too awesome for words!


----------



## Josh

Thanks..

But I have a lot of work to do this week so I won't be doing much this week, I may try and do it next week though.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks..
> 
> But I have a lot of work to do this week so I won't be doing much this week, I may try and do it next week though.


Alright, cool.

Did you get my PM Josh?
I hope you understand what I mean? *looks confused*


----------



## SilentHopes

Wait, is the demo out? o.o


----------



## Josh

I'll upload it tomorrow, I'm just caught up in school work. I break up for the Easter holidays on Wednesday.


----------



## Trundle

BAHH! Hurry up.


----------



## Josh

Once again I'm sorry, I will *try* and upload it today. I just need to check for errors.


----------



## [Nook]

MrMr said:
			
		

> BAHH! Hurry up.


Don't rush him. This game was complicated to make and he needs time to do it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Once again I'm sorry, I will *try* and upload it today. I just need to check for errors.


Gogogogogogogogo!


----------



## Josh

1st Demo is out now!
I'll change the title screen in the second demo but for now it's temporary.

A = Attack
S = Shield

Good Luck on your Adventure!

http://www.mediafire.com/?zozzjymjktz


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dammit Josh it's .exe! :'(


----------



## Marcus

Bout time too

Awesome, downloading now!


----------



## Josh

I'll upload a mac one Alfred.


----------



## [Nook]

Downloading now. I'm so excited. :3


----------



## Entei Slider

downloading right now. I expect good thing <.>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll upload a mac one Alfred.


Gracias se


----------



## Entei Slider

SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.


----------



## Marcus

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
> Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.


Huh?


----------



## Entei Slider

Marcus said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
> Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

You'll see...


----------



## [Nook]

Marcus said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
> Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Is this download even real?


----------



## Entei Slider

nook said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
> Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this download even real?
Click to expand...

Yeah its real.


----------



## Marcus

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
> Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see...
Click to expand...

It just dies, doesn't work. :s


----------



## Entei Slider

Marcus said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SON OF *censored.4.0* I FELL FOR IT.
> Ahhahahahahaha that was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just dies, doesn't work. :s
Click to expand...

Oh then I dont know what happend to mine Lol.


----------



## Josh

Heh 

It's just a joke, I'll upload the real one soon.


----------



## Entei Slider

You better


----------



## AndyB

You just made me very sad.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Heh
> 
> It's just a joke, I'll upload the real one soon.


-.-


----------



## Entei Slider

But it did give me a cheap laugh knowing most of you would fall for it too xD.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> But it did give me a cheap laugh knowing most of you would fall for it too xD.


Considering we're been waiting, been promised over and over... we'd think it were true.


----------



## Entei Slider

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did give me a cheap laugh knowing most of you would fall for it too xD.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we're been waiting, been promised over and over... we'd think it were true.
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## Yokie

I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Entei Slider

I'm going to keep the file and hold it aginst you Josh .
infact, I'm gonna replay it again.


----------



## [Nook]

It got me. Good one, Josh. 35MB wasted. D:


----------



## Entei Slider

This is gonna go down in TBT history as the day we became idiots.


----------



## AndyB

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> This is gonna go down in TBT history as the day we became idiots.


There's been worse.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did give me a cheap laugh knowing most of you would fall for it too xD.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we're been waiting, been promised over and over... we'd think it were true.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to doubt that it'll ever be released, considering it's taking this long for the first demo to come out, and considering he's making about 50 other games at the same time.


----------



## Josh

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did give me a cheap laugh knowing most of you would fall for it too xD.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we're been waiting, been promised over and over... we'd think it were true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt that it'll ever be released, considering it's taking this long for the first demo to come out, and considering he's making about 50 other games at the same time.
Click to expand...

Trust me, It will be released. I'm doing games with my friends so I'm not doing it solo.
I've just been caught in to school work, I'm actually just checking bits and pieces.

I'm sorry for those who got disappointed.


----------



## Trundle

ARWIN RARWIN WINRAR WTF.
I noticed mid-way downloading it was a fake.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> I laughed my ass off.


I think there is surgery for that.


----------



## Yokie

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed my ass off.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is surgery for that.
Click to expand...

Not in this city.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed my ass off.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is surgery for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in this city.
Click to expand...

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Bacon Boy

Wouldn't matter. I couldn't view it anyways.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Alfred said:
			
		

> Wouldn't matter. I couldn't view it anyways.


^^^


----------



## Nic

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did give me a cheap laugh knowing most of you would fall for it too xD.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering we're been waiting, been promised over and over... we'd think it were true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt that it'll ever be released, considering it's taking this long for the first demo to come out, and considering he's making about 50 other games at the same time.
Click to expand...

How is it possible to do 50 games at once?  It's not.


----------



## [Nook]

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: Image bigger than your mother</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Josh

Okay, I'm still sorry from before. But the good news is I've finally gotten to fix the bugs, so now you can play the 1st demo! It's uploading now as I speak.

There may be still be a little bugs but if you notice some, Please post.

I am missing: 
Some shops
Some Villagers
Andy's sprite
Some Music
Lighting
Skills/Magic

I promise it'll be in this second demo and the second demo will be awesome.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm still sorry from before. But the good news is I've finally gotten to fix the bugs, so now you can play the 1st demo! It's uploading now as I speak.
> 
> There may be still be a little bugs but if you notice some, Please post.
> 
> I am missing:
> Some shops
> Some Villagers
> Andy's sprite
> Some Music
> Lighting
> Skills/Magic
> 
> I promise it'll be in this second demo and the second demo will be awesome.


You didn't forget me, did you?


----------



## Josh

Hell no Nook.

FIRST DEMO OUT!:

http://www.mediafire.com/?0zznnryjjzm

A = Attack
S = Shield

Remember, Most of you rushed me so don't be surprised if there is any glitches.

Good Luck and post your glitches/reviews and ideas here!


----------



## The Sign Painter

Can we enter our characters name or is it pre determined?

And Mac compatible please.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Hell no Nook.
> 
> FIRST DEMO OUT!:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0zznnryjjzm
> 
> A = Attack
> S = Shield
> 
> Remember, Most of you rushed me so don't be surprised if there is any glitches.
> 
> Good Luck and post your glitches/reviews and ideas here!


This one better be real.


----------



## Marlon

Am I In It?


----------



## Josh

You can enter your name, I'll add the mac link soon.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> You can enter your name, I'll add the mac ]Yay at both!


----------



## [Nook]

10 more minutes? D:


----------



## Josh

Marlon, Are you Marlon88? Because you can't make 2 accounts, It's part of the TBT rules.

By the way mac users, I'm still researching but try use this to run it.

http://www.parallels.com/uk/products/desktop/

Use the trial.


----------



## [Nook]

Fire Angel said:
			
		

> This is an RPG. It's meant to be harsh.


Lolwut?





The view from here is great.


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Fire Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an RPG. It's meant to be harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
Click to expand...

I know right?


----------



## Trundle

So this is real?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, it's real.


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Fire Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an RPG. It's meant to be harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from here is great.
Click to expand...

Thanks Nook, I'll change it soon.


----------



## Trundle

Dangit. Extraction will take long.


----------



## Trundle

And it isn't responding. Great. <_<


----------



## Marcus

First couple of sentences...

"Ad it wasn't no ordinary day"

Should be, "And it was no ordinary day."

Also, "This never change, does it?"
Should be, "Things never change, do they?" <--Fire says this.


----------



## Trundle

Lucky noobs who can extract it.


----------



## AndyB

MrMr said:
			
		

> Lucky noobs who can extract it.


Shut up.

As with Marcus, I've seen a few spelling mistakes. All in all though, looking good.


----------



## Marcus

Lol at language.

Let's hope that little kiddies don't download this =p


----------



## Marcus

Ah, problem. When we're about to head off to the Tree, I try to leave the library but it keeps saying, "I need to speak to Grandpa." However, there is no way in doing so, unless I am missing something?


----------



## Josh

Sorry about the spelling, It's something I never notice when I type.
Also Marcus, Have you spoken to Grandpa upstairs and then downstairs?


----------



## Micah

How big is the file? I have a limit on how much I can download each day.


----------



## Marcus

Comatose said:
			
		

> How big is the file? I have a limit on how much I can download each day.


73mb ish.


----------



## Josh

I'll try and decrease it, Sorry for this.


----------



## [Nook]

Comatose said:
			
		

> How big is the file? I have a limit on how much I can download each day.


I just talked to Grandpa on both floors. It still won't let me go out.

EDIT: The game froze when I talked to Grandpa downstairs and tried to go upstairs.


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big is the file? I have a limit on how much I can download each day.
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked to Grandpa on both floors. It still won't let me go out.
Click to expand...

;S

Oh shiii-

I need to fix that.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big is the file? I have a limit on how much I can download each day.
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked to Grandpa on both floors. It still won't let me go out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;S
> 
> Oh shiii-
> 
> I need to fix that.
Click to expand...

10 more worthless minutes.


----------



## Smugleaf

Um, this might sound like a stupid question, but can people still join this?


----------



## Josh

Sure. But I'm not accepting Bosses, Villains, Heroes, Kings and Queens.


----------



## Josh

Eurgh, Looks like I can't re upload the time. So I'll do it tomorrow k? I'll do it around 12pm, Time to start demo 2. Post up any ideas.

Bye.

Oh, looks like I may be able to do it tonight.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Problem: You can't run parallels or anything without actually owning the windows disc.


----------



## Smugleaf

So by Villians do you mean Thugs, Pirates and Monsters?


----------



## Josh

I'll try find the link of something Alfred, I just hope it works D:

@renMUN:
Nah, I mean the villains as in part of the main cast. You can sign up as pirate but it'll be closed down soon.


----------



## PoxyLemon

that game is *censored.3.0*ING AWESOME. but cant u make it so we dont have to download it

and y is the application image a unicorn. its cool and all but i dont get it


----------



## Josh

Thanks Sam, But I can't make it so that we can't download it, One con of using RPG VX.
But when I make other games made by flash then yeah.

The Unicorn is there as it is default, I'll change it to a tree icon later on.


----------



## PoxyLemon

oh, do u have an ETA of the real game.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Make it web-based! :<


----------



## Josh

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> oh, do u have an ETA of the real game.


ETA?

Also guys, Don't download the link, I has a small bug.


----------



## Smugleaf

Last question, do we have to use ourselves irl for our character?


----------



## Josh

You don't have to, but if you do you can. I'm not forcing you to post your picture so you can describe yourself, Just don't use any characters that have already been used.


----------



## PoxyLemon

ETA is a estimated time of arrival


----------



## SilentHopes

It's out for download?! 

Whereeeee!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Josh

Hm, I'm not actually sure about that. We'll see around June.


----------



## Smugleaf

Okay, sorry for asking so many questions, but is Monster open? o_o;;


----------



## The Sign Painter

I think it should be web based.

Now, so I don't have to download it.


----------



## Josh

Finally completed Andy's sprite:







I hope it's alright, It was kind of hard.


----------



## Trundle

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I think it should be web based.
> 
> Now, so I don't have to download it.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Finally completed Andy's sprite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's alright, It was kind of hard.


I'm blonde? Other than that I think it looks good.


----------



## Josh

Oo, My bad 
I'll edit it if you want?


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oo, My bad
> I'll edit it if you want?


If it's not too much trouble.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Josh i cant really make any more sprites for you since kitty has not been on in while so she hasnt been able to remake them


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'm sticking with a web-based one. It'd be better, plus, you'd only have to upload it once.


----------



## Josh

I'll try put it online, But we'll see.


----------



## Josh

So, I'm going to make this game on line (Like a MMORPG) Just so people can play with each other. Who will play this in about, 1 hour?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Like, will it be on the internet so I don't have to download it?


----------



## Josh

It depends on how I can do it, If I can't then I'm sorry.
_________________________________________________
I've almost completed the second demo, I've been working on it all day and it's coming on pretty well. It's coming close to Jak's and Alfred Prime's first appearance so stay tuned!

I'll post some screenshots up in a little while.


----------



## Trundle

RAWR..


----------



## Josh

Alright, I've finally gotten to post some screenshots.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

























</div>

So what do you think?


----------



## AndyB

I'm a saucy devil. :wink:
And I love how King Jason says about "nothing's free."
Good work


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> It depends on how I can do it, If I can't then I'm sorry.
> _________________________________________________
> I've almost completed the second demo, I've been working on it all day and it's coming on pretty well. It's coming close to Jak's and Alfred Prime's first appearance so stay tuned!
> 
> I'll post some screenshots up in a little while.


What about fixing the first demo?


----------



## Josh

I'll just complete the 2nd demo, It's almost done.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Nice Screenies Josh. You've been working hard :]
Looks VERY good. I'd say it reminds me of old Final Fantasy games


----------



## Micah

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright, I've finally gotten to post some screenshots.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> So what do you think?


I lol'd so hard at Jason and Andy's quotes.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'd play if it was online! And epic. I remember that I start coming soon.


----------



## Trundle

Comatose said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I've finally gotten to post some screenshots.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> So what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd so hard at Jason and Andy's quotes.
Click to expand...

So did I.


----------



## Josh

Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh. said:
			
		

> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..


LET ME GUESS!

It kills you by throwing money bags at you?


----------



## Elliot

Pick me 
Naw pick odd, i want to be the last King. 8D Or optional. (If optional, a prize will be very useful for you 8D)


----------



## The Sign Painter

I just want to know when my character comes in.


----------



## Josh

Well, You character may as well come up in this story/demo.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..


Me! As a test, I want to see your true skills, and I go somewhat easy on you.


----------



## Josh

Alfred said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..
> 
> 
> 
> Me! As a test, I want to see your true skills, and I go somewhat easy on you.
Click to expand...

Ah, In the Jail cell?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..
> 
> 
> 
> Me! As a test, I want to see your true skills, and I go somewhat easy on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, In the Jail cell?
Click to expand...

Sure!


----------



## Josh

Alfred said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..
> 
> 
> 
> Me! As a test, I want to see your true skills, and I go somewhat easy on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, In the Jail cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure!
Click to expand...

Ah Alright, But wait. If the players can't beat you, Aren't you over powered for the party/team ?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..
> 
> 
> 
> Me! As a test, I want to see your true skills, and I go somewhat easy on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, In the Jail cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Alright, But wait. If the players can't beat you, Aren't you over powered for the party/team ?
Click to expand...

No, they can beat me, but remember the afterstoryline?


----------



## Micah

When do the wizards come in? <_<


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Well, You character may as well come up in this story/demo.


Sweetness.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you like the screenshots ^_^
> I'm just creating JasonBurrow's mini-boss, I'll post some more details soon. I wonder which boss should be in the second demo though..
> 
> 
> 
> Me! As a test, I want to see your true skills, and I go somewhat easy on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, In the Jail cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Alright, But wait. If the players can't beat you, Aren't you over powered for the party/team ?
Click to expand...

When does my character come in?


----------



## Miranda

Awesome so far! 
Have you gotten around to my sprite? I was just curious to see her! No rush though, I didn't look through all the pages to see XD


----------



## Josh

I'll need to sit down and think when all the characters come. Miranda I've almost done your sprite and your going to be shown a bit in the second demo.


----------



## Jas0n

nook said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, In the Jail cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Alright, But wait. If the players can't beat you, Aren't you over powered for the party/team ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does my character come in?
Click to expand...

NEVARR!


----------



## Josh

Ah, Finally. Completed Miranda's sprite, As for Thor (Dog) I will post it up soon







What do you think? I think I did a mistake on the hair as it looks like a boy but whatever.
And no, I didn't use a generator.

EDIT:

Oooo and Just before I forget, Here is the new title screen:


----------



## ashwee

looks good josh


----------



## VantagE

Keep up the good work! xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Do I at least make a cameo? D: =P


----------



## Hiro

Ahem...?


----------



## Josh

Sorry man, I've been going out everywhere this week. I have some small story line plot holes to work on so hopefully when I finish you'll get it.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

im confused o.o
someone give me a "for dummies" explanation of what this is x3


----------



## Miranda

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ah, Finally. Completed Miranda's sprite, As for Thor (Dog) I will post it up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think I did a mistake on the hair as it looks like a boy but whatever.
> And no, I didn't use a generator.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oooo and Just before I forget, Here is the new title screen:


That is so awesome!!! Wooooo!!!! Can't wait to see the doggy!!! <33


----------



## Josh

Purple Life, This is a RPG just like Final Fantasy about The Bell Tree staring TBT members/staff.
_________________________________________________
Glad you like it Miranda, I'll upload the dog soon.
_________________________________________________
New supporters avatars thanks to Zr88 (I think it's like that) for these awesome drawings of Andy, Rogar and Alfred!





Alfred Prime/Bacon Boy


		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/2cr9g8w.png[/IMG]






Andy/AndyB


		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/107tbeu.png[/IMG]






Rogar/Rogar


		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/245hw6h.png[/IMG]


Hope you like them, Enjoy!
I will be also streaming TBT RPG (maybe), Just check my "Josh Makes A Game" Topic.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I like mine. New avatar!


----------



## Smugleaf

Form said:
			
		

> Name: goes by the name 42 (changing my name to that when I get enough tbt o_o), but his real name is James
> Age: 15 (not irl, lolol)
> Role: Wizard
> Picture/Description: http://i41.tinypic.com/2v7yo47.jpg
> Backstory: James lived a pretty normal life until he was 11. He realized he could see things going on in the future. When he was 13 he unintentionally picked up a signal (the Internet, lolol) and he could browse the web n stuff. He's like, obsessed with Internet memes and usually uses them irl along with chatspeak (cool story bro, lolwut, lol, rofl, c-c-combobreaker, gtfo, pingas etc.). When a battle is about to start he yells "FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORTY-TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!1"
> Items/Equipment: magical spaghetti, elemental bombs (ice, fire, lightning, etc.), has a pet cat named N0mz0rz (pic: http://i43.tinypic.com/23mq2s.jpg).
> Will you voice act?: no, sorry


----------



## SilentHopes

Like is said before. IS THIS OUT FOR DOWNLOAD?

I wanna know. I can put it on my hard drive.


----------



## SockHead

Is it too late to make me a character?


----------



## SockHead

*Name*: Chris (Male)
*Age*: 26
*Role*: Sales Man (Preferably a Blacksmith) 
*Picture/Description*: Short Dark Brown Hair, Whiskers, and a burn mark on his left hand from when his father tried teaching him how to be a blacksmith when he was only a child.
*Backstory*: Growing up as a kid, his father pushed him into the family business. Chris never really liked what his father did and always wanted to go on adventures of his own instead of aiding other adventurers. But when his father suddenly died from an unknown disease, Chris took over the family business. He was trained by his Father's old master, Amber. (Amber is a female)
*Items/Equipment*: A sword made of a fallen meteorite and his Father's Legendary Hammer.
*Will you voice act?*: Sure.


----------



## Hiro

Wooh! Awesome avi Josh x3


----------



## Jake

I really have never gotten RPG's. Do we get to play, 'Cause I am really lost here :S Could someone ezplain to me in as much detail as they can (but in noob language) of what it is? Please.

And I know .:urpleLife::. was given an explination. But that isn't enough to make me smart.


----------



## Josh

Jake. said:
			
		

> I really have never gotten RPG's. Do we get to play, 'Cause I am really lost here :S Could someone ezplain to me in as much detail as they can (but in noob language) of what it is? Please.
> 
> And I know .:urpleLife::. was given an explination. But that isn't enough to make me smart.


Alright let me explain.

The Bell Tree RPG is a game that I am making, It is a RPG (Role playing game) such as big names like Final fantasy, World of Warecraft and Runescape, This game is not in 3d.

This game will feature The Bell Tree members and only that. I will be releasing demos of the game once in a while.

This is just like TBT Pokemon Version only a different type of game.


----------



## Pizza Survivor

HEY HEY

1. Hey, You copied -Niko!

Pokemon may be an RPG, But this is going to be far different than -Niko's. Besides, I've PMed him to make sure that he is fine with it so everything is sorted.

I sir am a co-owner >;|

The RPG looks good bro

I hate the character sprite though... It's just something strange about it. But I love the tiles you have


----------



## Jake

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have never gotten RPG's. Do we get to play, 'Cause I am really lost here :S Could someone ezplain to me in as much detail as they can (but in noob language) of what it is? Please.
> 
> And I know .:urpleLife::. was given an explination. But that isn't enough to make me smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright let me explain.
> 
> The Bell Tree RPG is a game that I am making, It is a RPG (Role playing game) such as big names like Final fantasy, World of Warecraft and Runescape, This game is not in 3d.
> 
> This game will feature The Bell Tree members and only that. I will be releasing demos of the game once in a while.
> 
> This is just like TBT Pokemon Version only a different type of game.
Click to expand...

What was "TBT Pokemon Version" like, 'Cause I am dumb and don't understand still >.>


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Jake. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have never gotten RPG's. Do we get to play, 'Cause I am really lost here :S Could someone ezplain to me in as much detail as they can (but in noob language) of what it is? Please.
> 
> And I know .:urpleLife::. was given an explination. But that isn't enough to make me smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright let me explain.
> 
> The Bell Tree RPG is a game that I am making, It is a RPG (Role playing game) such as big names like Final fantasy, World of Warecraft and Runescape, This game is not in 3d.
> 
> This game will feature The Bell Tree members and only that. I will be releasing demos of the game once in a while.
> 
> This is just like TBT Pokemon Version only a different type of game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was "TBT Pokemon Version" like, 'Cause I am dumb and don't understand still >.>
Click to expand...

Its like Pok


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have never gotten RPG's. Do we get to play, 'Cause I am really lost here :S Could someone ezplain to me in as much detail as they can (but in noob language) of what it is? Please.
> 
> And I know .:urpleLife::. was given an explination. But that isn't enough to make me smart.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright let me explain.
> 
> The Bell Tree RPG is a game that I am making, It is a RPG (Role playing game) such as big names like Final fantasy, World of Warecraft and Runescape, This game is not in 3d.
> 
> This game will feature The Bell Tree members and only that. I will be releasing demos of the game once in a while.
> 
> This is just like TBT Pokemon Version only a different type of game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was "TBT Pokemon Version" like, 'Cause I am dumb and don't understand still >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Caius

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8895366&t=7348912
More character images up.


----------



## Josh

Thanks Zr388!
If it's okay, can you still make the main character's picture? Thanks.

@Alfred:
I'll try that, Thanks


----------



## Caius

The sprite guy?


----------



## Josh

Zr388 said:
			
		

> The sprite guy?


Yes please, Thanks and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Caius

Yeah I'll have it done with the next drawing i'm doing.


----------



## Fillfall

Name:Andreas
Age:11/12
Role: Pirate
Picture/Description:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Backstory: Will post later
Items/Equipment: Bombcase, sword and a game console (handheld)
Will you voice act?:No


----------



## Josh

Thanks Zr.
Sorry FillFall but I'm not allowing any characters that actually exist, try make one up with another or the quite the same appearance of your old character.
_________________________________________________
I'm going to be mapping the whole game and then doing all of the events ect, I think It'll make things easier.


----------



## Josh

Anyway, Here is a new screenshot of Rockmore Town/Mountain and Jason's Castle.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
This is still WIP (Working in Progress) so It should look awesome when it's complete and even better in gameplay.
I'm currently mapping an island and the result will be posted here.


----------



## Fillfall

Can I be a king or a mystical character that appear often? 

Description: Avatar with blue sweather, blue eyes and blue shorts.

Backstory: Secret. Tell you in pm tomorrow.
Role: Mystical kind of hero.


----------



## Josh

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Can I be a king or a mystical character that appear often?
> 
> Description: Avatar with blue sweather, blue eyes and blue shorts.
> 
> Backstory: Secret. Tell you in pm tomorrow.
> Role: Mystical kind of hero.


Sure, But do you mean something like someone who gives you tips throughout the game or something?


----------



## Fillfall

Can be. Something like the cat in alice in wonderland and the ghost on the roof in the polartrain (can't remember the name of the movie).
My secret will be told at the near end of the game.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Can be. Something like the cat in alice in wonderland and the ghost on the roof in the polartrain (can't remember the name of the movie).
> My secret will be told at the near end of the game.


Polar Express???

And Jason, do you still remember my extra story?

Also, a better thing to do, is that once the demo is released, someone post a video of it.


----------



## SilentHopes

Zr388 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8895366&t=7348912
> More character images up.


o_o

MY CHARACTER LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Where is the demo ?


----------



## SilentHopes

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Where is the demo ?


.


----------



## SockHead

Wondering if you got my application, Josh.


----------



## Josh

I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.

Demo will be out soon so don't worry!

@FillFall:
Eh, I guess so.

@Sockhead:
Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.


I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.


----------



## Micah

Is there a Mac friendly version out yet, Josh?


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.
Click to expand...

I know and I'm sorry, I really am.
I'm trying to finish off the 2nd demo so that you can have more game play time, Unless I post the first demo up? If you do then I'll happily do it.

@Comatose: I'm not sure about that, Still searching. But I have found a solution by using this program to run it.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I'm sorry, I really am.
> I'm trying to finish off the 2nd demo so that you can have more game play time, Unless I post the first demo up? If you do then I'll happily do it.
> 
> @Comatose: I'm not sure about that, Still searching. But I have found a solution by using this program to run it.
Click to expand...

Post the first demo while we're waiting, please?


----------



## Josh

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I'm sorry, I really am.
> I'm trying to finish off the 2nd demo so that you can have more game play time, Unless I post the first demo up? If you do then I'll happily do it.
> 
> @Comatose: I'm not sure about that, Still searching. But I have found a solution by using this program to run it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post the first demo while we're waiting, please?
Click to expand...

Sure, But please remember that good RPG's don't grow on tree's, These get really hard and stressful after a while.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.
Click to expand...

It's been two to three months Mr. Impatient. Seriously, it takes Nintendo years to make a good game, and you expect Josh to make a good one in two months?


----------



## Hiro

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been two to three months Mr. Impatient. Seriously, it takes Nintendo years to make a good game, and you expect Josh to make a good one in two months?
Click to expand...

Oh, so i'm the one who has been impatient this whole time?

I'm not expecting Josh to finish the game itself in two months but a demo would be great at the very least.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rogar said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a trailer and a small boss LP.
> 
> Demo will be out soon so don't worry!
> 
> @FillFall:
> Eh, I guess so.
> 
> @Sockhead:
> Yeah I got it, It's posted on the Actors page.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest with you now Josh, this has been delayed for too long now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been two to three months Mr. Impatient. Seriously, it takes Nintendo years to make a good game, and you expect Josh to make a good one in two months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so i'm the one who has been impatient this whole time?
> 
> I'm not expecting Josh to finish the game itself in two months but a demo would be great at the very least.
Click to expand...

Yea, but we keep asking for demo after demo after demo. Do you want him to finish the game? Or just hand out demos?


----------



## VantagE

Hey! You never added me to the Actor list Josh... *crys*


----------



## Josh

I'm sorry If I didn't see you, I didn't do it on purpose obviously._________________________________________________
So I've been working on recolouring/spriting the main characters and I've only gotten up to The main character, Andy and Alfred.
So here they are in action (Just wait). Please note that I suck at recolouring but it still looks good.
Alfred Prime:





Normal Attack
Andy Lanier




Gun Attack. I know the recolouring sucks, I need to redo it.
Main Character




Normal Attack.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'm sorry If I didn't see you, I didn't do it on purpose obviously._________________________________________________
> So I've been working on recolouring/spriting the main characters and I've only gotten up to The main character, Andy and Alfred.
> So here they are in action (Just wait). Please note that I suck at recolouring but it still looks good.
> Alfred Prime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Attack
> Andy Lanier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun Attack. I know the recolouring sucks, I need to redo it.
> Main Character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Attack.


Nice.


----------



## Josh

Thanks, Going to redo Andy's now.


----------



## Josh

Sorry for this double post :/
So anyway, I'm going to make a little video of TBT RPG (Well a small LP of the cave I made) just to let you see how it is.
It'll take about 30 minutes and I'll post the final result onto here.


----------



## ashwee

sweet, id like to see it once you're done


----------



## Josh

Yeah, But when I record the game lags like crap.
I'll just give away screen shots and try upload a demo tonight or tomorrow.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ScreenShots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
































[/spoilers]

As you see, Some sprite recolouring errors and some grammar errors. But obviously I will change them. I promise I'll release the demo soon.</div>


----------



## ashwee

awesome job josh, i dont know how you do it


----------



## IceZtar

That looks really cool  .
That enemy looks very similar to haunter...


----------



## [Nook]

Is there screenshots of where I come in?


----------



## Josh

nook said:
			
		

> Is there screenshots of where I come in?


Oh yess, I will post this later on. I need to do some things.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there screenshots of where I come in?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yess, I will post this later on. I need to do some things.
Click to expand...

Okay, looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Josh

Finally completed demo 2, But it's missing some things which I will add in the end result. I tried to rush this for you as most of you weren't patient, but oh well.
I'll add the link soon, Just need to make sure everything works perfectly.


----------



## Josh

I'll just leave this here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ym1tzoyzyon - This is if you didn't download the other demo or don't have RPGVX

http://www.mediafire.com/?gznmgz4xkma - If you did download the other demo, it's fine.

Post your reviews and suggestions here, I may have some errors but whatever. The battle background has been removed as there was an error, It'll be added back later on.

Enjoy!

Oh yes and before I forget, Villagers and some shops have not been added. So you'll just have to wait.


----------



## AndyB

Just spotted an odd bug early on, Josh is working on fixing it now.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Don't download it yet I'll give it to you now.


----------



## Trundle

I just tried number 1..

1. One of the goddesses don't go onto the stairs, just behind them.
2. When you try to go up the stairs in when you basically start, the game will shut down.


----------



## Josh

http://www.mediafire.com/?udotbjgcyt2
Fixed


----------



## Smugleaf

my computer crashes when i try to download it.


----------



## «Jack»

Mac unfriendly. I is sad.


----------



## SilentHopes

Currently downloading demo 2


SO EXCITED!


----------



## Bacon Boy

UPLOAD THE DEMOS ONTO A SITE SO I CAN PLAYZ!


----------



## SilentHopes

Um... The RPG got another error, even after you fixed it Josh.







<small>sorry that it stretches page.</small>


----------



## Josh

Oh shiii-, I forgot.

http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip

If you haven't downloaded the other demo. If not then make sure that all the files are in 1 folder.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh shiii-, I forgot.
> 
> http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip
> 
> If you haven't downloaded the other demo. If not then make sure that all the files are in 1 folder.


Yeah. I asked like 10 times but nobody gave me a link.

Thanks. I'll upload another screen shot if I get another error.


----------



## IceZtar

RPGVX RTP is not found?


----------



## Josh

IceZtar said:
			
		

> RPGVX RTP is not found?


http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip


----------



## SilentHopes

Hey josh, you should really include a "How to Play" or "Controls" document.

What is the button to talk to villagers?


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> Hey josh, you should really include a "How to Play" or "Controls" document.
> 
> What is the button to talk to villagers?


Yeah, I should.
Oh yes, The villagers.. I'm going to add them later on in the game but for now i'll leave them. Just like some shops in the beginning and houses/pubs and inns.


----------



## SilentHopes

Darn it. I closed the game. Now I gotta start over. lol


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> Darn it. I closed the game. Now I gotta start over. lol


Oh wow, 

Remember to save the game once in a while.


----------



## Smugleaf

i'm waiting for the full version, lol


----------



## IceZtar

Josh. said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPGVX RTP is not found?
> 
> 
> 
> http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip
Click to expand...

MY computer wont download ZIP files, the other files were perfect ;-; .


----------



## Josh

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPGVX RTP is not found?
> 
> 
> 
> http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY computer wont download ZIP files, the other files were perfect ;-; .
Click to expand...

:O Download 7zip.


----------



## SilentHopes

Grandpa disappeared. I dunno where to go.


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> Grandpa disappeared. I dunno where to go.


Downstairs, Then speak to him.


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa disappeared. I dunno where to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Downstairs, Then speak to him.
Click to expand...

Last thing I saw was

"Grandpa joined the party!"

Me: Okay, so... where did he go? He kinda just disappeared.


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandpa disappeared. I dunno where to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Downstairs, Then speak to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last thing I saw was
> 
> "Grandpa joined the party!"
> 
> Me: Okay, so... where did he go? He kinda just disappeared.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, Silly me -.-. I changed the story a little, He was actually meant to drop him off at the station. But you will get Andy to join your party soon.


----------



## Josh

Oh yes and if you get an error which says - RGSS202E.dll not found of something:

http://www.mediafire.com/?zwujytqnqhz - Download this and put it in the folder. I'll add some more things on the OP.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I say browser version should be available.


----------



## Josh

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I say browser version should be available.


Wait, I know how to do this. Do you mean you click on a link and it opens?


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say browser version should be available.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I know how to do this. Do you mean you click on a ]Yeah, pretty much. I think that'd be a bit weird... like with saving progress etc. (unless you set up some sort of account for it, somewhat like Ruinscape(only example that comes to mind.))
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say browser version should be available.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I know how to do this. Do you mean you click on a ]Yeah, pretty much. I think that'd be a bit weird... like with saving progress etc. (unless you set up some sort of account for it, somewhat like Ruinscape(only example that comes to mind.))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, It should save if it is on one website.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say browser version should be available.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I know how to do this. Do you mean you click on a ]Yeah, pretty much. I think that'd be a bit weird... like with saving progress etc. (unless you set up some sort of account for it, somewhat like Ruinscape(only example that comes to mind.))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, It should save if it is on one website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering then if it'd save for everybody all the time, that is if you hadn't set up an account system.
> Maybe I'm thinking of this differently, sorry if I'm confusing you. =P
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much. I think that'd be a bit weird... like with saving progress etc. (unless you set up some sort of account for it, somewhat like Ruinscape(only example that comes to mind.))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm, It should save if it is on one website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just wondering then if it'd save for everybody all the time, that is if you hadn't set up an account system.
> Maybe I'm thinking of this differently, sorry if I'm confusing you. =P
Click to expand...

I wish we did have it something like that. Like what I said earlier, have a site with all of your games, Josh, and then like Andy said, add accounts to them so you can save your progress.


----------



## VantagE

Grr... I am still not added to the actors list Josh...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

That whole website with an account to save idea sounds really good to me.

I'm really looking forward to playing the game. :3


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Josh. said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPGVX RTP is not found?
> 
> 
> 
> http://tkool.jp/rtp/vx_rtp102e.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY computer wont download ZIP files, the other files were perfect ;-; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O Download 7zip.
Click to expand...

The link is the second demo right ?


----------



## Josh

VantagE said:
			
		

> Grr... I am still not added to the actors list Josh...


You don't have to get angry at me if I forget to add your name to the actors list.

I'm trying to put this on a website now.
I'll post the real demo up soon.


----------



## Josh

More screenshot of the next village, It's a green village. It's called 'Pottersford Village'. I've added villagers, houses and shops and 100% with dialogue.

So anyway, Here it is:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





Pottersford Village




Inside a house in PF




This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
body, It's going to be pretty hard. 




The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
-Hornets
-Crocodiles
-Plants
-Snakes
-Frogs/Baby Frogs
-Toads
</div>


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Chest eh? *Raises eyebrows* Oh baby.


----------



## Josh

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Chest eh? *Raises eyebrows* Oh baby.
Click to expand...

 , Glad you like it. They'll be "more" in the cave.


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Chest eh? *Raises eyebrows* Oh baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , Glad you like it. They'll be "more" in the cave.
Click to expand...

More chests? Awesome! I love... "treasure" :wink:


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> More screenshot of the next village, It's a green village. It's called 'Pottersford Village'. I've added villagers, houses and shops and 100% with dialogue.
> 
> So anyway, Here it is:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>


I found me in that last one!


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More screenshot of the next village, It's a green village. It's called 'Pottersford Village'. I've added villagers, houses and shops and 100% with dialogue.
> 
> So anyway, Here it is:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I found me in that last one!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did that before the other screeshots. 
You're not in the other ones because you will leave the party but then you will come back with Rogar to save the main character and Andy who are inside Thor's body.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More screenshot of the next village, It's a green village. It's called 'Pottersford Village'. I've added villagers, houses and shops and 100% with dialogue.
> 
> So anyway, Here it is:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I found me in that last one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I did that before the other screeshots.
> You're not in the other ones because you will leave the party but then you will come back with Rogar to save the main character and Andy who are inside Thor's body.
Click to expand...

Do Andy and I both get "treasure"?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Shall I be in it? To makest it more of a game? Call me, Evan, not Happy Mask Salesman due to copyright issues however. Hohoho...


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More screenshot of the next village, It's a green village. It's called 'Pottersford Village'. I've added villagers, houses and shops and 100% with dialogue.
> 
> So anyway, Here it is:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I found me in that last one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I did that before the other screeshots.
> You're not in the other ones because you will leave the party but then you will come back with Rogar to save the main character and Andy who are inside Thor's body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Andy and I both get "treasure"?
Click to expand...

 I'll see. I just need ideas of puzzles in Thor's body now.

Any ideas? If so please post.


----------



## Josh

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Shall I be in it? To makest it more of a game? Call me, Evan, not Happy Mask Salesman due to copyright issues however. Hohoho...


Oh yes 

Just fill out the form please!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did that before the other screeshots.
> You're not in the other ones because you will leave the party but then you will come back with Rogar to save the main character and Andy who are inside Thor's body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do Andy and I both get "treasure"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see. I just need ideas of puzzles in Thor's body now.
> 
> Any ideas? If so please post.
Click to expand...

Moving around things he's swallowed. Also, what you could do is have it to where Alfred and Rogar are fighting on the outside while Andy and _____ fight on the inside.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Name: Evan
Age: 17
Role: Salesman - The kind that shows up everywhere selling maps of the area. Impersonates various characters in order to get some fun out of it.
Picture/Description: Red-Haired Fellow
Backstory: I come from a long line of creepy-mask/map selling peoples.
Items/Equipment: A huge backpack filled with various items. And a stick that I act like it's a sword.
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Josh

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Do Andy and I both get "treasure"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see. I just need ideas of puzzles in Thor's body now.
> 
> Any ideas? If so please post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving around things he's swallowed. Also, what you could do is have it to where Alfred and Rogar are fighting on the outside while Andy and _____ fight on the inside.
Click to expand...

Ah, That's sounds cool. So you mean moving things around to make your way past?
And by fighting you mean fighting Thor or fighting each other?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Josh. said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see. I just need ideas of puzzles in Thor's body now.
> 
> Any ideas? If so please post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moving around things he's swallowed. Also, what you could do is have it to where Alfred and Rogar are fighting on the outside while Andy and _____ fight on the inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, That's sounds cool. So you mean moving things around to make your way past?
> And by fighting you mean fighting Thor or fighting each other?
Click to expand...

Kinda, yea. And they have to fit in certain places in order to open a pathway. And they're fighting Thor. Almost as if there are two parts to him.


----------



## Josh

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Moving around things he's swallowed. Also, what you could do is have it to where Alfred and Rogar are fighting on the outside while Andy and _____ fight on the inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, That's sounds cool. So you mean moving things around to make your way past?
> And by fighting you mean fighting Thor or fighting each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda, yea. And they have to fit in certain places in order to open a pathway. And they're fighting Thor. Almost as if there are two parts to him.
Click to expand...

I get you, You've also have given me another idea.


----------



## SodaDog

Name: Prince Leroy
Age: 15
Role: Prince of Candy Mountain
Picture/Description: A kind dog who "Rules" and makes candy.
Backstory: I Grew up and moved all the way from Toontown and decided to build my own land
Items/Equipment:A Sack full of Jelly Beans and a candy cane as a weapon
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottersford Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a house in PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the top left corner of the village, This is where you go into Thor's (Miranda's dog's)
> body, It's going to be pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mountain pass/forest, On the way to Pottersord. The monsters include:
> -Hornets
> -Crocodiles
> -Plants
> -Snakes
> -Frogs/Baby Frogs
> -Toads
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, That's sounds cool. So you mean moving things around to make your way past?
> And by fighting you mean fighting Thor or fighting each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda, yea. And they have to fit in certain places in order to open a pathway. And they're fighting Thor. Almost as if there are two parts to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get you, You've also have given me another idea.
Click to expand...

Ehehehe, Also, in correlation with Evan's brilliant idea, once he's defeated, you can use him as an empty shell to break through certain objects and/or go certain places that you couldn't go before.


----------



## Hiro

Looking good  That demo was awesome by the way DD


----------



## Smugleaf

This is seeming extremely awesome... how long have you been working on this again? A year? >_>


----------



## Josh

@Alfred:
I like that idea.
@Rogar:
Wait, Have you completed it :O
@'04 Nostalgia:
About 3-4 months now.


----------



## SodaDog

hey there youre RPG is going great! BTW Prince Leroy is a Minor Villan (is a boss) who is your intruder, but he becomes your compainion to help collect jellybeans to heal.


----------



## Josh

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> hey there youre RPG is going great! BTW Prince Leroy is a Minor Villan (is a boss) who is your intruder, but he becomes your compainion to help collect jellybeans to heal.


I see, Thanks, I'll try add that into the story line ^_^


----------



## SodaDog

Oops forgot to add one bit. Prince leroy will collect jellybeans depending on the colour and how it heals you.

Red Bean - 5 HP
Blue Bean - 8 HP
Yellow Bean - 11 HP
Orange Bean - 15 HP
Green Bean - 22 HP
Cyan Bean - 31 HP
Violet Bean - 39 HP
Purple bean - 50 HP
Brown bean - 75 HP
Silver bean - 95 HP
Gold bean - 120 HP

To get a bean:
Just Walk!

To use a bean:
Beat Prince Leroy and he will give you the bean bag.
Arranged in order from common (top) to Very Rare (Bottom)


----------



## Bacon Boy

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> Oops forgot to add one bit. Prince leroy will collect jellybeans depending on the colour and how it heals you.
> 
> Red Bean - 5 HP
> Blue Bean - 8 HP
> Yellow Bean - 11 HP
> Orange Bean - 15 HP
> Green Bean - 22 HP
> Cyan Bean - 31 HP
> Violet Bean - 39 HP
> Purple bean - 50 HP
> Brown bean - 75 HP
> Silver bean - 95 HP
> Gold bean - 120 HP
> 
> To get a bean:
> Just Walk!
> 
> To use a bean:
> Beat Prince Leroy and he will give you the bean bag.
> Arranged in order from common (top) to Very Rare (Bottom)


SIDEQUEST!


----------



## SodaDog

Good idea Bacon Boy! we could find the missing bean bag!


----------



## Josh

Nice one guys, I'll certainly use this.


----------



## SodaDog

prince leroy has a citrine coloured body and a light- dark brownish muzzle with a black nose


----------



## Bacon Boy

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> prince leroy has a citrine coloured body and a light- dark brownish muzzle with a black nose


What happens is when the group is walking, the dog has a "!" over his head signifying that there is a bean in the ground. And you select him and make him dig.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Has this done _anything?_


----------



## SodaDog

By the way he walks on his legs.


----------



## Josh

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Has this done _anything?_


What do you mean by anything?


----------



## Josh

Oh yes, Girls/Women/Lady's it's your luck day.
You have a chance to be a hero, I need a female hero to make the game a lot better.
So you may apply.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Girls/Women/Lady's it's your luck day.
> You have a chance to be a hero, I need a female hero to make the game a lot better.
> So you may apply.


Love interest?


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Girls/Women/Lady's it's your luck day.
> You have a chance to be a hero, I need a female hero to make the game a lot better.
> So you may apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Love interest?
Click to expand...

D: You found out. But yes something like that.


----------



## easpa

I'm not able to extract it...


----------



## Nixie

Yus! Finally! Me with Moe... <3


----------



## The Sign Painter

I think that after this, you should close down any sign ups so you can get the game done faster.


----------



## Josh

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I think that after this, you should close down any sign ups so you can get the game done faster.


Yeah, I've closed down the major roles which may slow me down.
Things such as villagers and salesmen will be shut down when the final project is done.
Also I've done your Special Defence shop.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that after this, you should close down any sign ups so you can get the game done faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've closed down the major roles which may slow me down.
> Things such as villagers and salesmen will be shut down when the final project is done.
> Also I've done your Special Defence shop.
Click to expand...

Pics?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Girls/Women/Lady's it's your luck day.
> You have a chance to be a hero, I need a female hero to make the game a lot better.
> So you may apply.


Ooh I've already applied. But if you do throw me in, I want a love interest. >D
He could get kidnapped or something.


----------



## Josh

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that after this, you should close down any sign ups so you can get the game done faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've closed down the major roles which may slow me down.
> Things such as villagers and salesmen will be shut down when the final project is done.
> Also I've done your Special Defence shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pics?
Click to expand...

Coming up soon!

@Alan:
Hmm, Try download WinRar or 7zip.


----------



## Nixie

Hehe... it can be hard to find someone without a role that's female and wants to be in a love thing XD


----------



## Josh

Yeah, But I'll need to find a way to decide that


----------



## Nixie

Well... Maybe Anton ans Sophia? <333


----------



## Josh

Anton whaa...?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Anton whaa...?


I'm at a loss as well here, buddy...


----------



## Josh

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton whaa...?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss as well here, buddy...
Click to expand...


Anyway I'm off for today, PM me if you need help.


----------



## Josh

Oh and I just forgot.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

haha XD


----------



## AndyB

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Al's after a little something extra. =P


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Al's after a little something extra. =P
Click to expand...

As long as it's cheap.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Al's after a little something extra. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it's cheap.
Click to expand...

It's your's my friend, as long as you have enough... gold.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Al's after a little something extra. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it's cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's your's my friend, as long as you have enough... gold.
Click to expand...

I mine it every day.


----------



## Elliot

Loving the screen pictures! I can't wait to see the whole thing


----------



## Josh

Thanks Elly! I've really improved from before, Look at my old projects which have failed:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7258949/8/

But this is one of best ones:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7268392/1/

Oh yes and here are the facesets thanks to Zr388:





It looks small but that's how it is meant to be.


----------



## Marcus

Just wondering if WW2C has actually stopped, or are you just prioritising this one right now?


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just wondering if WW2C has actually stopped, or are you just prioritising this one right now?


Oh nope, I've not stopped it.
I'm going to carry it on after this game as W2WC will be much longer than TBT (TBT RPG won't be short).

TBT RPG will be about 4-5hours long atleast
When Two World Collide will be about 10-11hours.


----------



## SodaDog

is there gonna be three sqeuels? one involving robots?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I like the look of the shop, but what happened to the sprite I made?


----------



## Bacon Boy

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> is there gonna be three sqeuels? one involving robots?


What? Where did that come from?


----------



## [Nook]

Could you please show me a screenshot of where I come in?


----------



## Fillfall

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Elly! I've really improved from before, Look at my old projects which have failed:
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7258949/8/
> 
> But this is one of best ones:
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7268392/1/
> 
> Oh yes and here are the facesets thanks to Zr388:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks small but that's how it is meant to be.


Going to post my pic later.


----------



## Fillfall

Josh. said:
			
		

> Thanks Elly! I've really improved from before, Look at my old projects which have failed:<br />http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7258949/8/<br /><br />But this is one of best ones:<br />http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7268392/1/<br /><br />Oh yes and here are the facesets thanks to Zr388:<br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br /><br />It looks small but that's how it is meant to be.


Going to post my pic later.


----------



## Josh

Okay, But please don't double post.

New YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TBTRPG

I'm going to add some videos up in a second of the 2 bosses and the introduction.


----------



## Nixie

Josh? I tried to use the demo but can't seem to run/start it... >.<


----------



## Josh

Nixie said:
			
		

> Josh? I tried to use the demo but can't seem to run/start it... >.<


:O
What does it say when you run it?


----------



## Nixie

Uhh... I clicked the icon with a horse's head on it (I think that's the one to run it... the other ones don't work), it opened up a window for half a second... and it closed again and then nothing else happened... :s


----------



## Josh

Nixie said:
			
		

> Uhh... I clicked the icon with a horse's head on it (I think that's the one to run it... the other ones don't work), it opened up a window for half a second... and it closed again and then nothing else happened... :s


Hmm screenshot it, If not re-download/extract it.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the shop, but what happened to the sprite I made?
Click to expand...

Quoted because I don't know if you saw.


----------



## Josh

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the shop, but what happened to the sprite I made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoted because I don't know if you saw.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, Thanks!


----------



## Micah

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the shop, but what happened to the sprite I made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoted because I don't know if you saw.
Click to expand...

The first pic should have a question mark at the end.

_So, what do you sell?_


----------



## Josh

Comatose said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just forgot.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the shop, but what happened to the sprite I made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoted because I don't know if you saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first pic should have a question mark at the end.
> 
> _So, what do you sell?_
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, Thanks


----------



## Nixie

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh... I clicked the icon with a horse's head on it (I think that's the one to run it... the other ones don't work), it opened up a window for half a second... and it closed again and then nothing else happened... :s
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm screenshot it, If not re-download/extract it.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

This is as far as I got... then it suddenly disappeared after half a second and there was a "error" sound.
It happened again after re-extracting it... IDK why though... >.<


----------



## Josh

Nixie said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh... I clicked the icon with a horse's head on it (I think that's the one to run it... the other ones don't work), it opened up a window for half a second... and it closed again and then nothing else happened... :s
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm screenshot it, If not re-download/extract it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> This is as far as I got... then it suddenly disappeared after half a second and there was a "error" sound.
> It happened again after re-extracting it... IDK why though... >.<
Click to expand...

Hmm, List me or Screenshot the items inside of the folder.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted because I don't know if you saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first pic should have a question mark at the end.
> 
> _So, what do you sell?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, Thanks
Click to expand...

And, _Don't care. So what do you sell?_

Also, sent you my sprite sheets.


----------



## Josh

So I've made all the skills/magic onto the database and I've completed Rorato's and Marcus's sprite and battle sprite. I'll make an TBT RPG database onto here now of all the skills and weapons.
I will upload a video of each characters moves soon.


----------



## SodaDog

Aren't you forgetting me to put me in actors list?


----------



## Josh

Sorry dude, I will.


----------



## SilentHopes

We should do a story-line of TBT RPG, rather than the small back story we have. Kinda like the one they're doing in the Off Topic section.
__________________________________________________________________

There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.

_1,000 Years later..._

It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.

You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.

As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...

So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?

You will have to play to find out.. 

* * *

<small>A long, long time ago... There was five heroes, destined to complete the ultimate quest, that from which none have returned. The heroes will need to combat one another in the case of strengths and weaknesses. What they don't know, is that they are all working together.</small>

Then someone would continue from there.


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> We should do a story-line of TBT RPG, rather than the small back story we have. Kinda like the one they're doing in the Off Topic section.
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> There was once a special day, In a special week, In a special month, In a special year.
> Where all the angels of all of the elements gathered together and put all their elements together to plant a tree.. Now this tree wasn't no ordinary tree, It was a Bell tree.
> 
> _1,000 Years later..._
> 
> It is the special week.. It was a legend for a while that every 100 Years the Bell Tree gives out great power to anyone who takes a leaf from the tree. No one hasn't able to collect the leaf from The Bell Tree as they have all died trying.
> 
> You are a hero who has just been ripped off his role as (Town's name here) Hero. You visit your local library and find out about this Bell Tree and you decide to go on this amazing quest to try and become strong again.
> 
> As the legend says, This won't be easy. Everyone in the past 100 years has tried to get the leaf and no one has stopped trying, Not even the villains...
> 
> So how will this all end? Will you die trying? Will the Villains get there before you? Or will you be able to get the leaf?
> 
> You will have to play to find out..
> 
> * * *
> 
> <small>A long, long time ago... There was five heroes, destined to complete the ultimate quest, that from which none have returned. The heroes will need to combat one another in the case of strengths and weaknesses. What they don't know, is that they are all working together.</small>
> 
> Then someone would continue from there.


Yeah, I've actually done this on word every time I do something new but yeah it's a good idea.
When the game is complete I will post it up.


----------



## VantagE

Hows the "putting the game on the web" idea coming?


----------



## Josh

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hows the "putting the game on the web" idea coming?


Well my brother and I are coming up with something, More to come!
Also I'm uploading some new You Tube videos of the battles of each character, I may have some errors in them.


----------



## Josh

Videos up:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TBTRPG

Sorry for the terrible/horrible quality, I compressed it because I thought it wouldn't take too long, When I upload the trailer, Bosses and gameplay, It will have a better quality.


----------



## Hiro

Awesome! ;D 

I love my moves xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

No... No Alfie? :'(


----------



## Kyel

looks like graalonline ..... :|

but Graal is more personalized :O


----------



## SilentHopes

Hey Josh, mind if I add some more magic skills? I just realized I only put 3. o_o


----------



## Josh

Kyel said:
			
		

> looks like graalonline ..... :|
> 
> but Graal is more personalized :O


And what do you mean by that...?

@Rogar:
Glad you like it! Feel free to ask me if you want more moves.

@Alfred:
:O You are.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-977_JkvfBk

@Rorato:
Sorry dude, I got your PM and I'll add them.


----------



## Kyel

Because it is  ? o.o


----------



## Josh

Kyel said:
			
		

> Because it is  ? o.o


I mean what is Graal online? And is that a good thing?


----------



## ashwee

the videos look good josh, glad to see the tbt rpg is quite a success :3


----------



## Josh

ashwee said:
			
		

> the videos look good josh, glad to see the tbt rpg is quite a success :3


Thanks Ash! But I may just take a small break from it or so.


----------



## ashwee

Josh. said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the videos look good josh, glad to see the tbt rpg is quite a success :3
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ash! But I may just take a small break from it or so.
Click to expand...

well do what you gotta do 
no need to rush, im sure it will come out fine either way :3


----------



## SilentHopes

Josh. said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is  ? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what is Graal online? And is that a good thing?
Click to expand...

By the way, Josh? Didn't I have a different sprite? Because that looks nothing like the one I gave you.


----------



## [Nook]

Any videos of Nook? I'd love to see my moves.


----------



## Josh

@Rorato:
:L My bad, I'll change it.
@Nook:
I'm going to record your boss later on, So then you can see them.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Rorato:
> :L My bad, I'll change it.
> @Nook:
> I'm going to record your boss later on, So then you can see them.


Thanks!


----------



## «Jack»

I am disappoint due to lack of me. ;_;


----------



## Josh

Jak said:
			
		

> I am disappoint due to lack of me. ;_;


D: Sorry Jak, I'll show you a screenshot of you soon.


----------



## SilentHopes

I'm sorry, Josh. I feel kind of demanding, asking for so many changes.


----------



## Josh

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Josh. I feel kind of demanding, asking for so many changes.


 Don't worry, It's fine! Most of these changes are very easy, Just like changing your signature.


----------



## Josh

http://www.youtube.com/v/EBKJRIGFQwA
Nook's boss, I think this has bad quality but when it's finished processing it says it will be better.


----------



## Silverstorms

Good to see this is still going


----------



## pielover6

Looks awesome =O


----------



## Josh

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Good to see this is still going


Yeah. Oh yes and I have made a small story thing between you and Rorato and Marcus, I'll post some more information soon.

@Pielover:
Thanks! Do you want to have a role?

Captain Gallows/Trikki's Boss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDsc9DZ_ubw


----------



## Bacon Boy

Josh. said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this is still going
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Oh yes and I have made a small story thing between you and Rorato and Marcus, I'll post some more information soon.
> 
> @Pielover:
> Thanks! Do you want to have a role?
> 
> Captain Gallows/Trikki's Boss
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDsc9DZ_ubw
Click to expand...

NICE! This has to go on a website with save features. I want to play it.


----------



## Fillfall

Why does it still say N/A ?


----------



## Josh

@Alfred:
Thanks and I'll try and find a way while I upload demo 3, But demo 3 will be quite long so it may be a while.

@FillFall:
Sorry, I've been lazy and I've forgotten to edit it ;p


----------



## Josh

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rslINW4iAuk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rslINW4iAuk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Jak's grunts boss, Sorry for the bad quality and the lag (Again).
The music goes out of place in the battle but whatever, Enjoy!
I'll be doing a lot with TBT RPG now since my tests and school projects are out of the way
so I have until September to slow back down again.


----------



## SodaDog

Prince leroy will appear if you touch the banana split he will say "WHO DARES TO INVADE MY TERRITORY?" and will magically appear and tell you that the people remind me of the cogs and will battle you.He will also tattle on enemies some making pokemon or toontown game refriences if you tattle all of the enemies you will get a great chance of finding better beans. the boss music while battling him will play final boss music from pokemon ranger 2.


----------



## Sarah

I was just wondering what village my Saleswoman appears. :3


----------



## Josh

Kitty! said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what village my Saleswoman appears. :3


In the next town Oka on top of a mountain.


----------



## Sarah

Josh. said:
			
		

> Kitty! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering what village my Saleswoman appears. :3
> 
> 
> 
> In the next town Oka on top of a mountain.
Click to expand...

Okay. Thanks. ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> Prince leroy will appear if you touch the banana split he will say "WHO DARES TO INVADE MY TERRITORY?" and will magically appear and tell you that the people remind me of the cogs and will battle you.He will also tattle on enemies some making pokemon or toontown game refriences if you tattle all of the enemies you will get a great chance of finding better beans. the boss music while battling him will play final boss music from pokemon ranger 2.


Okay... Here we go.

Have you ever heard of copyright laws? You can't use other music or other names in something that you've made unless you have permission from that company. Usually, that requires money.


----------



## SodaDog

oh... ok the music instead will be different.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, Alfred's right.
I'm just going to write notes on what will happen in the next demo so I can have a good idea so I may not work on it for a while.


----------



## [Nook]

I'm not humanoid? Also, can I have a video of my minions?


----------



## Trundle

When again do the pirates appear?


----------



## Miranda

I was gone for a little while and was just wondering if I have popped up yet =) I'd go back through all the pages but oh my there are so many >.<


----------



## Josh

@Nook:
Yeah, I accidently used the wrong battle sprite ;/ Sorry for that.

@MrMr:
Much much later on, But Sam and James show a small appearance in demo 2.

@Miranda:
Yeah, Your in the 3rd demo (Which I am currently working on) and your dog (Thor) will swallow the main character and Andy inside and they must complete 4 puzzles for them to come out. They will be an inside boss which tells a little bit of information of Alfred past.
In the 4th demo, We will actually go to your hideout which will then be a huge puzzle to open doors ect.

I will announce the new heroine in a few minutes, I just need to see which person would make the right role.


----------



## Trundle

Okay, now another thing that happened. I downloaded demo 2, extracted it, and tried to play it. Well.. It opened up for a millisecond, *DINGGGED* and closed. I tried everything, but it will not fix. Any ideas?


----------



## Bacon Boy

MrMr said:
			
		

> Okay, now another thing that happened. I downloaded demo 2, extracted it, and tried to play it. Well.. It opened up for a millisecond, *DINGGGED* and closed. I tried everything, but it will not fix. Any ideas?


What are you running it in/on?


----------



## Josh

Don't worry MrMr, I now know how to set up the demo's on a website using .net (Thanks to my Dad).

And weldone Ron Ronaldo for having the last role of a hero! Her character was very creative and goes well with the story line along with the characters.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Josh. said:
			
		

> Don't worry MrMr, I now know how to set up the demo's on a website using .net (Thanks to my Dad).
> 
> And weldone Ron Ronaldo for having the last role of a hero! Her character was very creative and goes well with the story line along with the characters.


Woohoo! Thanks man, I really look forward to seeing how my chara turns out. ^^

If you have any questions on what I was thinking my sprite would look like, just let me know. =D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry MrMr, I now know how to set up the demo's on a website using .net (Thanks to my Dad).
> 
> And weldone Ron Ronaldo for having the last role of a hero! Her character was very creative and goes well with the story line along with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Thanks man, I really look forward to seeing how my chara turns out. ^^
> 
> If you have any questions on what I was thinking my sprite would look like, just let me know. =D
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry MrMr, I now know how to set up the demo's on a website using .net (Thanks to my Dad).
> 
> And weldone Ron Ronaldo for having the last role of a hero! Her character was very creative and goes well with the story line along with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Thanks man, I really look forward to seeing how my chara turns out. ^^
> 
> If you have any questions on what I was thinking my sprite would look like, just let me know. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

Thank ye! 8D


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry MrMr, I now know how to set up the demo's on a website using .net (Thanks to my Dad).
> 
> And weldone Ron Ronaldo for having the last role of a hero! Her character was very creative and goes well with the story line along with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Thanks man, I really look forward to seeing how my chara turns out. ^^
> 
> If you have any questions on what I was thinking my sprite would look like, just let me know. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank ye! 8D
Click to expand...

You should have a turkey made out of a latex glove as a minion.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepWoohoo! Thanks man, I really look forward to seeing how my chara turns out. ^^
> 
> If you have any questions on what I was thinking my sprite would look like, just let me know. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank ye! 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have a turkey made out of a latex glove as a minion.
Click to expand...

Yesss XD

Or A Cookie Turkey. :V


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepWoohoo! Thanks man, I really look forward to seeing how my chara turns out. ^^
> 
> If you have any questions on what I was thinking my sprite would look like, just let me know. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ye! 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have a turkey made out of a latex glove as a minion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss XD
> 
> Or A Cookie Turkey. :V
Click to expand...

With frosting legs and a frosting beak!


----------



## Rockman!

Hey, I just found the Youtube channel ...

Are there any videos with me yet ...?


----------



## Josh

Back from my Grandma's house, I had no internet and I had chance to do TBT RPG and start Chapter 4: I like to party hard.
I'll post some screenshots up. This demo will be based in; Oka mountain/town/forest/ruins and much more to come. The boss in this demo will actually be the hardest so far but sadly I need to have a decent average difficult boss, If not I'll make my own.

[SCREENSHOTS COMING SOON]

Any questions please ask me.

@Rockman:
Not yet, When I get to your part. Unless... You want to be Chapter's 4 boss?


----------



## Rockman!

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Rockman:
> Not yet, When I get to your part. Unless... You want to be Chapter's 4 boss?


Perhaps just a few short appearances throughout the game?
You can decide what Chapter Boss I am. I don't want to be 4 though. I'd be too tough.


----------



## Josh

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rockman:
> Not yet, When I get to your part. Unless... You want to be Chapter's 4 boss?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps just a few short appearances throughout the game?
> You can decide what Chapter Boss I am. I don't want to be 4 though. I'd be too tough.
Click to expand...

Hm, Sure. You can be part of Silverstorms scheme to steal Mr.James's treasure (It's a long story, When you play the game you'll see) but you act like nothing has happened.


----------



## Rockman!

I'd like to be a Lone Wolf type character as well. I'd be on my own side ...


----------



## Josh

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'd like to be a Lone Wolf type character as well. I'd be on my own side ...


Sure, I'll think of something though. I'm good with plot holes.
Screeshots coming up soon.


----------



## [Nook]

Wait, so the battle sprite in video is just a Tanuki, right? Not me?


----------



## Josh

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 15 2010, 03:21:54 PM]Wait, so the battle sprite in video is just a Tanuki, right? Not me?


Yup, But by accident their sprite, I'll show you yours soon.


----------



## Josh

Here are some screenshots, As you see, There are some glitches and spelling mistakes, I've changed those.

http://img263.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=screenshot31e.png


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Just downloading the first demo, and it came up as binary file... What do I open it in? IE or somit?

NVM extract=fail


----------



## Josh

Sanji said:
			
		

> Just downloading the first demo, and it came up as binary file... What do I open it in? IE or somit?
> 
> NVM extract=fail


The first demo and the second demo have some glitches (What I get for not testing it properly). I'm going to put it on a website later on.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just downloading the first demo, and it came up as binary file... What do I open it in? IE or somit?
> 
> NVM extract=fail
> 
> 
> 
> The first demo and the second demo have some glitches (What I get for not testing it properly). I'm going to put it on a website later on.
Click to expand...

It didnt even start extracting :/


----------



## Hiro

Josh, can you please send me one of the project files? =)

I thought of something


----------



## HumanResources

I've been away for awhile... you must forgive me...

When it comes to voice acting, when and how do you want us to provide our smexy voices?
Clarification on the acting part of this RPG would be super, thanks.


----------



## VantagE

Just curious, when am I going to appear in the game?


----------



## PoxyLemon

Yo Josh long time no text .

How is the game coming along? has Sarah posted those sprites she was supossed to AGES ago! lol.

Oh and if you need somemore dont be afraid to ask me


----------



## Josh

Time to bump up this topic with some more information.

So since my long break from this, I now am going to start carrying on. I have half term (1 week holiday) so I will have time to do this game and hopefully complete demo 4 or so.

I have just finished mapping the ruins i'm now just eventing/creating Sanji's boss which will be actually quite tough. I'll supply some screenshots later on in the progress.


----------



## Jasonnman

Name: Jason
Age:14
Role: Gangster (Players Friend)
Picture/Description:Black hair,Black suit,black gangster hat,white sneakers, red tie
Items/Equipment:Tommy Gun,Baseball bat, Molotov cocktail bombs,Knife
Will you voice act?: No


----------



## Fillfall

Which demo will I be in?


----------



## Elliot

Aha Great! I love the action system. The bosses are great, so on. :]
I forgot which role i am. O-o T_T.


----------



## Josh

I'll try search for you elly.

Eurgh, That was so long.
Anyway, I have finally completed the main parts of demo 4, I just need some more parts to add.
Here is a quick plot of Demo 4.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Plot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
They arrive at Oka.
They go to the party hall
They meet the hoster, Mr James.
They go to sleep and discuss about their goals ect
They go back to Mr James's office and meet up with Marcus and Rorato who are adventurers.
Marcus and Rorato ask where the ruins are, Rogar tells them and offers to go with them, So does everyone.
They go on their way to the ruins where they are stopped by skeletons in a maze.
They get through and get in the ruins.
They must complete a simple yet long and frustrating puzzle.
They read the tombstone where they awaken Pyro, A fire demon who was trapped down the ruins underground volcano and then got the power of the volcano.
After, Pyro starts to burn inside the ruins and then the gang must try and find and escape route in a space of time.
They escape adn go back to the town hall.
Marcus and Rorato leave the party and Andy and Rogar go and party. 
Alfred and the main character go and greet Mr James, He tells them that his treasures have been stolen.
They go in to the room and see a crack in the wall, Rogar then comes in the room and offers chicken wings to Alfred and the main character.
They all go in the crack and see a mini dungeon and find Silverstorms there who said to have stole the treasure, He then blinds them and escapes.
They go back to Mr James the news and Mr James kicks them out.
Andy comes back and joins the party.
They then decide to catch the next train to Andy's home town.
They arrive a forest where they must try and survive from all the beasts at night.
They arrive where they find out his town has been destroyed and they find a girl, She is called Ronnie.
END OF DEMO
</div>

It's not in full detail, So it may sound boring ect. You must play the game to understand it.


----------



## [Nook]

I can't get past the desert. ;-;


----------



## Josh

[Nook said:
			
		

> I can't get past the desert. ;-;


Don't worry, I'll fix everything in the next demo. I'll beta test it 3 times to make sure it works.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get past the desert. ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'll fix everything in the next demo. I'll beta test it 3 times to make sure it works.
Click to expand...

I mean it's too hard.


----------



## Josh

That was tiring...

Demo 4 completed with a short appearance of Ronnie.
It seems sort but the battles are hard so don't worry.
It'll take me a few days to test the game ect so don't get too excited.
The game will now be on a website where you can actually play the game without downloading it for people on macs or people who can't download, I can easily update it for new demo's or fixing bugs/errors.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> That was tiring...
> 
> Demo 4 completed with a short appearance of Ronnie.
> It seems sort but the battles are hard so don't worry.
> It'll take me a few days to test the game ect so don't get too excited.
> The game will now be on a website where you can actually play the game without downloading it for people on macs or people who can't download, I can easily update it for new demo's or fixing bugs/errors.


When will it appear on said website, and what website?


----------



## Elliot

Looking through most pages, i found i was a king,


----------



## 8bit

Have I came out in a demo yet?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I never looked at this topic before and i have to say this is excellent work Josh


----------



## Josh

@Marcus:
Later on, I want your boss to be hard.

@Kid Icarus:
Thanks! Do you want to be a part of this?


----------



## 8bit

Yay


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Marcus:
> Later on, I want your boss to be hard.
> 
> @Kid Icarus:
> Thanks! Do you want to be a part of this?


Maybe, ill post tommorow okay?


----------



## Josh

@Marlon:
But I will need some more information, Please PM me 

@Kid Icarus:
Cool.


----------



## [Nook]

Well, you said my goal was money. It is money, but when I find out about The Bell Tree, my new goal is to get a leaf for myself.


----------



## Josh

Sure, Cool then.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Yay, you threw me in! ^-^ I'm looking forward to playing the demo.


----------



## Josh

Bump.

So yeah, I need some good ideas for a story line.

This is how Chapter 4 ends.
"Ronnie and her rabbit cupcakes come back from apple picking in the forest when they find out that their village has been destroyed. They look around for clues (a mini puzzle) and they find a note from Jak saying what has happened. Then all of a sudden Jak's grunts (3) come and a battle starts. After the battle, They run away and cupcakes dies leaving the message for Ronnie "Find everyone and bring peace back to our village", That was exactly what she was going to do.
While on her way out of the village, She meets Marcus and Rorato who have left the group of (Main character, Andy, Alfred Prime and Rogar) to carry on their adventure. They meet Ronnie who they know from visiting her village to go to her bakery. They offer to help her find the Maincharacter, Andy, Alfred and Rogar as they are too busy to help anyone.
The demo ends with Ronnie, Marcus and Rorato leaving on a boat to Oka thinking that the others are still there when they are actually on their way to Ronnie's village (Also Andy's)."

Just a bit of information but do you guys have any ideas of what should happen? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fillfall

I should come in


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> So yeah, I need some good ideas for a story line.
> 
> This is how Chapter 4 ends.
> "Ronnie and her rabbit cupcakes come back from apple picking in the forest when they find out that their village has been destroyed. They look around for clues (a mini puzzle) and they find a note from Jak saying what has happened. Then all of a sudden Jak's grunts (3) come and a battle starts. After the battle, They run away and cupcakes dies leaving the message for Ronnie "Find everyone and bring peace back to our village", That was exactly what she was going to do.
> While on her way out of the village, She meets Marcus and Rorato who have left the group of (Main character, Andy, Alfred Prime and Rogar) to carry on their adventure. They meet Ronnie who they know from visiting her village to go to her bakery. They offer to help her find the Maincharacter, Andy, Alfred and Rogar as they are too busy to help anyone.
> The demo ends with Ronnie, Marcus and Rorato leaving on a boat to Oka thinking that the others are still there when they are actually on their way to Ronnie's village (Also Andy's)."
> 
> Just a bit of information but do you guys have any ideas of what should happen?
> 
> Thanks!


CUPCAKES BECOME CUPCAKE ZOMBIES AND YOU HAVE TO FIGHT THEM!!


----------



## Josh

Fillfall said:
			
		

> I should come in


 , I'm actually thinking of letting you come in later on but I'll see what I can do!

@Rogar:
;P that actually gave me some ideas.


----------



## PoxyLemon

when is my guard coming in


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should come in
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm actually thinking of letting you come in later on but I'll see what I can do!
> 
> @Rogar:
> ;P that actually gave me some ideas.
Click to expand...

See what my imagination can do? ;P


----------



## crazyredd45

Name: Dave
Age: 11
Role: Thug/mug
Picture/Description:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Items/equiptment: steel chair, sledge hammer and snapped bamboo
Will you voice act:NO


----------



## Josh

I mean age in game  , He looks too old to be 11.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Wait, all the cupcakes are dead, right? Because if they are all supposedly dead you could find a little one that was still alive and add him to your party as a mage.


----------



## Josh

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Wait, all the cupcakes are dead, right? Because if they are all supposedly dead you could find a little one that was still alive and add him to your party as a mage.


Cupcakes is Ronnie's pet rabbit


----------



## The Sign Painter

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, all the cupcakes are dead, right? Because if they are all supposedly dead you could find a little one that was still alive and add him to your party as a mage.
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcakes is Ronnie's pet rabbit
Click to expand...

Your lack of commas confused me, I thought she had rabbit cupcakes. xD

I still think a cupcake would be awesome to have as a party member.


----------



## VantagE

When am I coming into the story? 
Just curious...
And hows that web idea coming along? (to be able to play on webpage)


----------



## crazyredd45

Josh. said:
			
		

> I mean age in game  , He looks too old to be 11.


sos

around 45


----------



## Josh

It's back!
But this time I'm going to finish off the next chapter.
Here is the story line:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>If you don't want to know, Don't click</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
So Ronnie, Marcus and Rorato are on their way to go find _____ and then rest. While they go on their small boat, they're kidnapped by pirates so put them in jail in the basement. They see a bunch of African slaves who were at least 1-4 years old.
They arrive at the pirates cave where Ronnie, Marcus and Rorato have a plan to escape. Ronnie see's the African children and wants to help them escape and their plan soon becomes more of a challenge.
</div>

Just a bit of it.

You may sign up as a villager, shop keeper ect but not a hero or villain.

Anyway, I have to say, ever since I've done W2WC, My mapping skills have really improved and I think I'm going to remap most of the maps and change a few things around.
So I'm going to have a break from W2WC again and get back to TBT RPG, That's if you keep it active.

Thanks and Enjoy!
More screen shots will come soon.


----------



## AndyB

Nice to see it back. Good luck


----------



## Miranda

Yay! Did me and my doggie make our appearance yet?


----------



## Josh

Miranda said:
			
		

> Yay! Did me and my doggie make our appearance yet?


I gave it to you a few pages back, But I'm thinking of redoing as I wasn't as good at spiriting back then. 

@AndyB:
Thanks. I have something in mind planned for your character.


----------



## williamd

ummm is it still going on because ill pm you an application


----------



## Josh

williamd said:
			
		

> ummm is it still going on because ill pm you an application


Go ahead  ^_^


----------



## Miranda

Josh. said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Did me and my doggie make our appearance yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it to you a few pages back, But I'm thinking of redoing as I wasn't as good at spiriting back then.
> 
> @AndyB:
> Thanks. I have something in mind planned for your character.
Click to expand...

oh god, now begins the search.


----------



## Hiro

omg, i thought it was dead


----------



## NinjaWolf

are you still accepting applications? if you are, I really wanna join if it's not too much of a bother...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Glad to hear that it's back! I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes. ^^


----------



## Josh

<big>*News:*</big>

Okay, So I've been writing the next chapter of TBT RPG and it's going on pretty well, But going back on my game, I've noticed that well... It doesn't add up to my own game, W2WC. So I'm going to re design it completely which means new character sprites, battle system ect.

I think that I will carry on with it during the move of TBT, It'll be much better, Hopefully I can get a board or something (Doubt it  ), If you want the WHOLE chapter story, Ask me.


And if you have any new suggestions such as which battle system I should use, Please ask


----------



## Fillfall

Josh. said:
			
		

> <big>*News:*</big>
> 
> Okay, So I've been writing the next chapter of TBT RPG and it's going on pretty well, But going back on my game, I've noticed that well... It doesn't add up to my own game, W2WC. So I'm going to re design it completely which means new character sprites, battle system ect.
> 
> I think that I will carry on with it during the move of TBT, It'll be much better, Hopefully I can get a board or something (Doubt it  ), If you want the WHOLE chapter story, Ask me.
> 
> 
> And if you have any new suggestions such as which battle system I should use, Please ask


Are you going to have the same characters?


----------



## Josh

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big>*News:*</big>
> 
> Okay, So I've been writing the next chapter of TBT RPG and it's going on pretty well, But going back on my game, I've noticed that well... It doesn't add up to my own game, W2WC. So I'm going to re design it completely which means new character sprites, battle system ect.
> 
> I think that I will carry on with it during the move of TBT, It'll be much better, Hopefully I can get a board or something (Doubt it  ), If you want the WHOLE chapter story, Ask me.
> 
> 
> And if you have any new suggestions such as which battle system I should use, Please ask
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to have the same characters?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I meant that I'll be having new character *designs*.


----------



## Fillfall

Ok I might make some.


----------



## Slickyrider

*l___l.::/The Bell Tree RPG&#092;::.l___l*

Name: Ben
Age: Infinite
Role: Shaman
Picture/Description: Full-body black cloak, golden hair, a single monocle on right ey


----------



## Josh

Shaman? What do you mean by that?

Anyway other than that you're application is really interesting, I already have an idea on how, why and when you'll enter the game.

Sign ups will be closed after we go to the new forums so sign up quickly if you haven't.
Still going to redesign my game with new tilesets.


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> Shaman? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Anyway other than that you're application is really interesting, I already have an idea on how, why and when you'll enter the game.
> 
> Sign ups will be closed after we go to the new forums so sign up quickly if you haven't.
> Still going to redesign my game with new tilesets.


A shaman is a person that can controll spirits methinks.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rogar said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaman? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Anyway other than that you're application is really interesting, I already have an idea on how, why and when you'll enter the game.
> 
> Sign ups will be closed after we go to the new forums so sign up quickly if you haven't.
> Still going to redesign my game with new tilesets.
> 
> 
> 
> A shaman is a person that can controll spirits methinks.
Click to expand...

Basically: A sorcerer.


----------



## Slickyrider

Yes, a sorcerer. Although, I'd prefer to be called a Shaman or Druid, controller of Dark Magic.

If you simply must, call me a Wizard.


----------



## Josh

Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Yes, a sorcerer. Although, I'd prefer to be called a Shaman or Druid, controller of Dark Magic.
> 
> If you simply must, call me a Wizard.


Oh, I see. Sure you'll be a wizard, Let me put you down.


----------



## Slickyrider

Alright. Make sure to put down my original description for Items/Equipment, and Backstory.


----------



## KoolKitteh

Name: Meowser/Topaz/Astro/Salt (Random!)
Age: 2
Role: Chef's Cat
Picture/Description:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSocsAS1Y74FKzsSaUjIyGYznc4XiyVqR68E0dr3-bwThmdBS-zRQ

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.strangefarmer.com/images/content/122263.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.strangefarmer.com/content/item/122263.html&usg=__XiZ225Vu289t0xN-ECXiubwSTz4=&h=315&w=500&sz=31&hl=en&start=0&sig2=57woVAm_4kQTVXi64dHS8A&zoom=1&tbnid=JOCHznejZ3Wy-M:&tbnh=134&tbnw=212&ei=yWjtTPT5FcmXnAftz9jVAQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcat%2Bfrog%2Bhat%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26biw%3D1583%26bih%3D1008%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=965&vpy=461&dur=281&hovh=178&hovw=283&tx=133&ty=80&oei=yWjtTPT5FcmXnAftz9jVAQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0</div>
Backstory: Was left alone in an alley and was found by A Chef NamedInserts Chef's name here). He has become the Chef's loyal compainion. He halps he Chef where he is in trouble jus the the Chef did for him.
Items/Equipment: Frog Hat that Can acually Use its Tougue! Claws, and Teeth. 
Will you voice act?: Sure if I need to.


----------



## Josh

So are you going to be speaking? Just a question.

Besides that, I like the idea of a chef's cat. I'm getting a lot of none human characters lately  .
Anyway, This will give me some more story line ideas so be creative as possible.

I'll add you in a few seconds.


----------



## KoolKitteh

Josh. said:
			
		

> So are you going to be speaking? Just a question.
> 
> Besides that, I like the idea of a chef's cat. I'm getting a lot of none human characters lately  .
> Anyway, This will give me some more story line ideas so be creative as possible.
> 
> I'll add you in a few seconds.


Well The Chef and The Cat are really close so only the Chef knows what he is saying. And the cat voice is very high pitched. So yeah I can voice it.


----------



## Josh

This may be offtopic to TBT RPG but I have something to say.

I remember when I started my first RPG on this forums, A tale of Nintendo:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7258949/

As you see, People were being unsupported and making fun of my idea and how much it'll fail and well my team was filled with ex-newbs or still newbs.
Of course I gave up on it and moved on to a new game.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7268392/
This topic was filled with different ideas: Legend of Lew, Quest of the Orbs, Saving Town Yewel, Woodcutter Hene and W2WC (My main game now).
As you see, It was called Clich


----------



## Hiro

Josh. said:
			
		

> This may be offtopic to TBT RPG but I have something to say.
> 
> I remember when I started my first RPG on this forums, A tale of Nintendo:
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7258949/
> 
> As you see, People were being unsupported and making fun of my idea and how much it'll fail and well my team was filled with ex-newbs or still newbs.
> Of course I gave up on it and moved on to a new game.
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7268392/
> This topic was filled with different ideas: Legend of Lew, Quest of the Orbs, Saving Town Yewel, Woodcutter Hene and W2WC (My main game now).
> As you see, It was called Clich


----------



## Josh

@Rogar: Thanks, Just wanted to let people know ^_^


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Rogar: Thanks, Just wanted to let people know ^_^


I like your additude.
People get in your way, but you just push them aside and continue your quest without giving up.

But me, I give up after a few haters.
But at least I kick them in the shin. =D

I'll be happy to see this succeed.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Be persistent. Don't let jackasses tear you down or you'll never get anywhere. The world's full of them; but it's great to know that you've bounced back.


----------



## Slickyrider

Dear lord, you didn't lose the whole project, did you? I'm anticipating playing it, it sounds wonderful.

Considering how great this entire project is today, I can't believe anyone once doubted you. Go forward with strength and courage! (I believe God said something like that to Joshua, right after Moses died.)


----------



## Micah

Opened by request.


----------



## AndyB

I think this is in deserve of a nice, healthy bump!

Now, I hope things are still going on Josh. And going well I must add.


----------



## Josh

Thanks Andy, And I'll be re-working on sprites during this week. (Like I've said billions of times )


----------



## [Nook]

Please, can I help with sprites?


----------

